# 100% Questionable Masterpiece Theatre - A Suspect Rating Thread - - - Part 27



## Reznor (Oct 19, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Oct 19, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I understood why Para is so mad all the time, because his voice sounds like everyone else.



Despite being Chicano, Para's voice seems more aligned to that of a blonde white hipster/stoner and/or surfer on the weekends-type dude, than that of a proud border crosser.


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 19, 2014)

stunna used a bad word


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2014)

Good lookin out stealing the OP from Warudo, D


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 19, 2014)

i'm actually super happy rn 

i always wanted stunna to throw off the yoke of arbitrary linguistic oppression


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2014)

stunna setting the movement back 50 years with his constant use of the word ^ (use bro)


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Good lookin out stealing the OP from Warudo, D



Thanks, Stunna. My parents said I was born with a natural clutch gene in my blood.



Also, I can't believe I see the default NF skin in the screenshot of that screenshot of your stone cold reply. How basic as fuck.


----------



## Grape (Oct 19, 2014)

Detective said:
			
		

> Yash, don't fuck around with Rattlesnakes. Or if you do, make sure there  is a redneck individual nearby who is willing to mess around with it,  while you observe safely from a distance while he or she gets killed.



That's racist.

What you're going to want to do is find one of the 'Red Indians' and have them play around with the snake. Those people are more capable, and if they aren't, well, no big loss.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> Despite being Chicano, Para's voice seems more aligned to that of a blonde white hipster/stoner and/or surfer on the weekends-type dude, than that of a proud border crosser.



This post is racist


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2014)

ban him for a month para that will teach him a lesson


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]J0u8uTRdirE[/YOUTUBE]

Decided to add this fierce as fuck track to my drive playlist for when my Audi arrives.

So smooth.


----------



## Grape (Oct 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> Also, I can't believe I see the default NF skin in the screenshot of that screenshot of your stone cold reply. How basic as fuck.



Isn't not giving a fuck the very opposite of being basic?


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2014)

I hope you run into yasha D and he cooks you into one his asian cuisines

along with your car

mmmmmm grilled rubber and fiberglass


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2014)

The World said:


> ban him for a month para that will teach him a lesson



Preet banned me once back in June, after the NBA Finals, for rustling to him the point of him having to ban me because he had no other way of stopping the beatdown, and I had myself unbanned 20 minutes later after Matlocking the shit out of him in the Courts of Konoha.

The ban just added street cred to my Cult of Personality.

> Banned by rustled Admin
> Unbanned 20 minutes later after admitting ban shouldn't have happened, was rustled 100%.

I am saving the screenshots for a slow day. It's "10/10-Would Read Again" material.


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2014)

Luc is using the Nardo skin

which is like the best skin

well maybe next to the OP skin


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> Preet banned me once back in June, after the NBA Finals, for rustling to him the point of him having to ban me because he had no other way of stopping the beatdown, and I had myself unbanned 20 minutes later after Matlocking the shit out of him in the Courts of Konoha.
> 
> The ban just added street cred to my Cult of Personality.
> 
> ...



a mod can do whatever they want

they don't answer to a higher power


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2014)

The World said:


> I hope you run into yasha D and he cooks you into one his asian cuisines
> 
> along with your car
> 
> mmmmmm grilled rubber and fiberglass



He can't handle the carbon fiber alloy of my car's sexy as fuck exterior. That plus, I will evade him when I activate the Audi Drive Select sport mode. 

Yasha knows that my type is the natural enemy to his type, and the greatest compliment he paid me was admitting that he will always be wary of my words, because he will always suspect that there is something else going on behind the scenes.


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2014)

The World said:


> Luc is using the Nardo skin
> 
> which is like the best skin
> 
> well maybe next to the OP skin



KLK is best skin. Dat Black background aesthetics.

Also, I believe the default Naruto skin is the least customizable. 



The World said:


> a mod can do whatever they want
> 
> they don't answer to a higher power



They did that day. Even Preet can't hide from Internet Justice.


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2014)

Also, I will never tire of hearing this track:

[YOUTUBE]283kL_khAtc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2014)

RIP OP skin


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> RIP OP skin



OP is shit, so it's understandable why it's being put to rest.


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2014)

Is Rick and Morty any good?

hear it's pretty popular


----------



## Ae (Oct 19, 2014)

It's not Archer, so no it's not good.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 19, 2014)

Going for my first US theatre experience. Hopefully I get to sit next to a nice Jewish girl. (fingers crossed)


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2014)

I believe they take requests for those types of things.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 19, 2014)

With caramel popcorn.


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> It's not Archer, so no it's not good.


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Jena (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2014)

The World said:


> Is Rick and Morty any good?
> 
> hear it's pretty popular



Yeah it's good 

I use the HxH skin


----------



## Yasha (Oct 19, 2014)

@Detective: LA is my next stop. Going to meet my Asian brethren.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2014)

Para.  It's sickening that the NFL has a no touching policy in place for Peyton.  They need to stop protecting his ass.


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> @Detective: LA is my next stop. Going to meet my Asian brethren.



head for san fran instead

boipussy galore


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> @Detective: LA is my next stop. Going to meet my Asian brethren.



No doubt you will intimidate the fuck out of them with your work ethic and smarts, though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 19, 2014)

But how's Para jeans more tighter than his girl's tho?!


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> But how's Para jeans more tighter than his girl's tho?!



This generation and their fucking fascination with wearing skinny jeans, while also emasculating themselves literally(damaging the family jewels).

Shameless.

Oh God, now I just imagined Stunna wearing skinny jeans and following in Juan's footsteps. Oh God


----------



## Ae (Oct 19, 2014)

There's nothing wrong with skinny jeans


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 19, 2014)

Well in Stunna's case all jeans are skinny jeans.


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Well in Stunna's case all jeans are skinny jeans.



Or more specifically, in the case of that video Rukia posted earlier, more like leg warmers.


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> There's nothing wrong with skinny jeans



Masterrace confirming his master racism will not live to be passed onto the next generation of his bloodline.


----------



## Ae (Oct 19, 2014)

Laptops are much more harmful


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Laptops are much more harmful



Wait, you're not one of those people who actually keep their laptop on their lap, are you?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 19, 2014)

Masterklan genes are too racist to be spread around anyway


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Masterklan genes are too racist to be spread around anyway



If you think about it, he would be diluting his pure roots by sullying the bloodline if it is not transffered to the correct progeny.

Masterrace confirmed for investing in Masterclone technology.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 19, 2014)

MasterFuhrer confirm for the tearing down the walls of Berlin in the Great War of 2050


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> MasterFuhrer confirm for the tearing down the walls of Berlin in the Great War of 2050



This just reminds me that I coined the nickname Masterreich as well.


----------



## Grape (Oct 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> Preet banned me once back in June, after the NBA Finals, for rustling to him the point of him having to ban me because he had no other way of stopping the beatdown, and I had myself unbanned 20 minutes later after Matlocking the shit out of him in the Courts of Konoha.
> 
> The ban just added street cred to my Cult of Personality.
> 
> ...




What is this "Cult of Personality"?

Sounds like a sociopath type of thing.


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2014)

Jena said:


> shut up cislord
> 
> stop oppressing me with your maleness



let me open a door for you or get your chair at the dinner table as I'm nothing but a chauvinist as all men are.


----------



## Ae (Oct 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> If you think about it, he would be diluting his pure roots by sullying the bloodline if it is not transffered to the correct progeny.
> 
> Masterrace confirmed for investing in Masterclone technology.



A world with one race is a world I dont want to live in, unless that race is the masterrace.


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2014)

Grape said:


> What is this "Cult of Personality"?
> 
> Sounds like a sociopath type of thing.



Stunna told me last year that I possessed it, and I had no clue what it was because I had never heard of it before. Then Vaulto, Huey and some others started agreeing with it, and I was still baffled. So I decided to look up the terminology, and was like "Holy shit, that's me IRL"

Apparently it can carry over into the internet as well.


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2014)

BTW guys, I already have my tickets to see John Wick this Friday:




			
				Synopsis said:
			
		

> An ex-hitman comes out of retirement to track down the gangsters that took everything from him. With New York City as his bullet-riddled playground, JOHN WICK (Keanu Reeves) is a fresh, campy and stylized take on the "assassin genre".



*Early reviews:*



> This is the most entertaining Keanu Reeves action vehicle since THE MATRIX. JOHN WICK is a wild and bloody ride that hardly lets up until the final frame.





> John Wick features a terrific movie star turn by Keanu Reeves along with superb action sequences and robust/creative world-building that puts the would-be "Let's make a Marvel-style expanded universe" copycats to shame.





> Cool? The film sweats cool.





> The universe that that's set up is an intriguing one. The mission that Wick embarks on a compelling one. And in terms of action, drama and excitement, the film truly delivers





> Kolstad's script does an excellent job of building a world rich in pulpy noir archetypes, hinting at entire criminal infrastructures operating just beneath the surface of society.



I expect great things. Looks like Rukia and I have another Skyfall on our hands.


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2014)

Apparently it also contains the greatest Gunkata since Equilibrium.

Holy shit...


----------



## Grape (Oct 19, 2014)

Damn, I was right. It is a sociopath thing.


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2014)

Grape said:


> Damn, I was right. It is a sociopath thing.



You know, I continue to be disappointed that less than 1% of this forum can actually understand the true meaning of sociopath or psychopath, while the remainder continue to use it in the wrong context.

Damn it, Grape. I fucking posted the definition like a month ago, too.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 19, 2014)

Detective expecting Grape to learn something


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Detective expecting Grape to learn something



I may have given him too much credit, but I was optimistic that after giving a definition of a word like 5-7 times, some of it would stick.

Damn it


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 19, 2014)

Only sociopaths worry about using the  word "sociopath" correctly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2014)

And just when I fall asleep, ya'll get active.. It's a conspiracy


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> Only sociopaths worry about using the  word "sociopath" correctly.



Only a non-Chicano Mexican would think this.


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2014)

Also, before I sleep:


----------



## Ae (Oct 19, 2014)

immortality ain't all rainbows and sunshines


----------



## Grape (Oct 20, 2014)

Detective said:


> You know, I continue to be disappointed that less than 1% of this forum can actually understand the true meaning of sociopath or psychopath, while the remainder continue to use it in the wrong context.
> 
> Damn it, Grape. I fucking posted the definition like a month ago, too.




Yeah, but like, I was only half serious when I said you were a sociopath.

Your textbook reaction sealed the deal :'(


----------



## Detective (Oct 20, 2014)

Grape said:


> Yeah, but like, I was only half serious when I said you were a sociopath.
> 
> Your textbook reaction sealed the deal :'(



LOL, except my reaction has nothing to do with the defined characteristics of the type.

  

I think we all need to have a word definition summit, and once and for all just toss some random words out to the group, and have them explain what they think it means.

This is like the one time this friend I know thought the colon was the esophagus, and vice versa. And it led to hilarity and embarassment in front of a group of ladies.


----------



## Ae (Oct 20, 2014)

How do you not know what a colon is?


----------



## Grape (Oct 20, 2014)

When confronted about their ways, sociopaths tend to lash out, instead of their normal calm/cool disposition. It's because their persona feels threatened.

On the opposite end, sociopaths thrive when they're not revealed. When people _believe_ they're valid. But they lash out as soon as someone cracks their meticulously built veil.

But that's kind of the sociopath's downfall. They can't help but to reveal their own narcissism.

[youtube]s57FtD2HKLw[/youtube]


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 20, 2014)

They also tend to know the difference between the colon and esophagus.


----------



## Detective (Oct 20, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> How do you not know what a colon is?



OMG dude, it was the most hilarious/wrong awkward moment of all time.


----------



## Detective (Oct 20, 2014)

Grape said:


> When confronted about their ways, sociopaths tend to lash out, instead of their normal calm/cool disposition. It's because their persona feels threatened.
> 
> On the opposite end, sociopaths thrive when they're not revealed. When people _believe_ they're valid. But they lash out as soon as someone cracks their meticulously built veil.
> 
> But that's kind of the sociopath's downfall. They can't help but to reveal their own narcissism.





Samavarti said:


> They also tend to know the difference between the colon and esophagus.


----------



## Detective (Oct 20, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> They also tend to know the difference between the colon and esophagus.



Sama confirming that when he eats, food goes up his colon, and out his esophagus.

This is like the Mexicano version of Australian toilets swirling in the opposite direction.

Dat Homeland Traditions


----------



## Detective (Oct 20, 2014)

Anyways, good night all!


----------



## Grape (Oct 20, 2014)

Meh, it's boring talking to someone if they are too afraid to embrace their true selves.

I don't hate you, or look down on you or being a sociopath. I Just find it amusing.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 20, 2014)

Detective said:


> Sama confirming that when he eats, food goes up his colon, and out his esophagus.
> 
> This is like the Mexicano version of Australian toilets swirling in the opposite direction.
> 
> Dat Homeland Traditions



We had to adapt to the beheadings somehow.


----------



## The World (Oct 20, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> They also tend to know the difference between the colon and esophagus.



                     .


----------



## Grape (Oct 20, 2014)

Ima edit this before I wake up hungover.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 20, 2014)

*Yasha's first US theatre experience: Gone Girl*

Theatre was spacious, but dirty. Saw a box of half-finished popcorn under my seat (no, I didn't pick it up & eat it). Apparently nobody did the cleaning between showings. 

A couple of pretty nice trailers to set the tone for the night (Kingsman & Exodus). 50 Shades of Grey trailer was there too, but I pretended I didn't see it.

Movie was okay. Kind of overhyped actually (obviously you guys haven't seen truly great psychopath movie like _We Need to Talk About Kevin_). Could be better if it had subtitles and Luca didn't spoiled the ending.

Like the free seating. Like the fact that pizza was sold at the counter. (*tick on checklist*) Like the long walk to my car after the movie (taking a stroll at night in a foreign city is one of my quirky habits). 

Might go again.

7/10


More things checked off my list
Barnes & Noble (I went too late. It is closed at 7pm on Sunday).
Best Buy
Chipotle (Para's favourite)
Buffalo Wild Wings (I tried the boneless wings with BBQ sauce. Not worth it)


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 20, 2014)

[youtube]B5nKFvQ8gIM[/youtube]

also about Gone Girl


*Spoiler*: __ 



Another flaw I didn't point out was her plan on killing herself and using that to push it to death sentence for Nick. Hellooooo? Ever heard of forensincs? Pretty sure even if the body was in water they could determine the exact date of death. Which wouldn't match with the day of disappearance or if she waited too long would be after he got taken into custody


----------



## Slice (Oct 20, 2014)

Yasha said:
			
		

> Have seen
> Dr Pepper,* Nutella*, *Pretzels*



Nutella and Pretzels are German products 



Yasha said:


> Like the free seating. Like the fact that pizza was sold at the counter. (*tick on checklist*)



Free seating is the worst thing ever.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 20, 2014)

Is HTTYD2 any good? I don't think I ever watched the first one either.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2014)

The first one is _fantastic._

The second one is also very good, albeit not on par with the first.

Don't let anyone tell you any different.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 20, 2014)

The second one is filled with teen angst and drama.
It's getting like Twilight at this point.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2014)

_Especially_ Huey.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> _Especially_ Huey.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 20, 2014)

Liked HTTYD1 more than TS3 save for Hiccup's atrocious voice. Haven't watched the second.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2014)

HTTYD 2 was ridiculously convoluted and silly and too long. They're trying too hard.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2014)

Yasha go to Skid Row while in LA. Noone will miss anyone from there, just saying.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2014)

Don't listen to Eno either.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah Listen to Stunna who watched Frozen more times than a 5 year old girl.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2014)

The first HTTYD is really good though. Should have just ended it there.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 20, 2014)

I just finished, and it was okay I guess. 5/10


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Yeah Listen to Stunna who watched Frozen more times than a 5 year old girl.


dat irrelevance 



Liverbird said:


> I just finished, and it was okay I guess. 5/10


Figures.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 20, 2014)

I plan to watch it when i'm free, I do not expect much from it despite my enjoyment of the first one.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2014)

YAsha don't forget to get high and go to White Castle.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Figures.



What? I'm not sure how your ratings go but that's not as bad as you might think in my book.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 20, 2014)

Looks like Steve Carrell is going to act out a movie base on Stunna's life.


The 40 year old Disney virgin

Or 

The 40 year old virgin goes to Disney land

Or 

Disney breaks this 40 year old virginity


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> What? I'm not sure how your ratings go but that's not as bad as you might think in my book.


That's a low 'C' in my book, but I don't really care 



Nice Dynamite said:


> Looks like Steve Carrell is going to act out a movie base on Stunna's life.
> 
> 
> The 40 year old Disney virgin
> ...


that last one doesn't make sense?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 20, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Is HTTYD2 any good? I don't think I ever watched the first one either.



the first one is really good

it's one of the best kid's movies i've ever seen

the second is ehhhhh [non committal hand gestures] fun dragon fighting tho


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 20, 2014)

Breaks out* Stunna


----------



## Detective (Oct 20, 2014)

Slice said:


> German products



What isn't? Dat engineering mindset.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 20, 2014)

Buffalo Wild Wings? Come on Yasha


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 20, 2014)

Yasha life is literally M. night the village


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 20, 2014)

Buffalo Wild Wings is the best I got around here.

Wish I could go to Charlotte, since I hear there are a lot of kick-ass chicken wing places there.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 20, 2014)

That's depressing


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2014)

we live in NC

fall back


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2014)

Gotham

This show makes Agents of Shield look good. Terrible.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> we live in NC
> 
> fall back



why does he need to fall back

was he accidentally driving in the direction of NC, and had to stop before it was too late and the purgatory swallowed him


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2014)

**


----------



## teddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Gotham
> 
> This show makes Agents of Shield look good. Terrible.



From what i've heard the show spoon feeds easter eggs up the ass. i'll give it a look myself eventually, but what i'm hearing from some friends isn't promising


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 20, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Gotham
> 
> This show makes Agents of Shield look good. Terrible.



Ofc it's shit, and I don't even have to watch it to know that. Why would anyone ever watcha tv show like arrow, the flash, shield or gotham and expect something good out of it? 

Most hero movies are shit. Why would anyone think a hero show with 1/5th of the effort and the budget would be any good?


----------



## Ae (Oct 20, 2014)

Buffalo Wild Wings is so damn messy
Blazin is the way to go tho


----------



## Jena (Oct 20, 2014)

every time i eat buffalo wild wings i get diarrhea


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 20, 2014)

I ate buffalo wild wings once when I was in the states for vacation, and I didn't like em that much. Ate like 6 or 7 and that was it, while my cousin ate like 40 >_>


----------



## Parallax (Oct 20, 2014)

Buffalo Wild Wings is turrible


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2014)

chicken wings are srs business


----------



## Ae (Oct 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]W8YAK8oMEKI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 20, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Gotham
> 
> This show makes Agents of Shield look good. Terrible.



damn, it's _that _bad?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2014)

it's probably bad, but probably not that bad


----------



## Parallax (Oct 20, 2014)

it was bad

but it wasn't that bad


----------



## The World (Oct 20, 2014)

SHIELD is decent now so it's not that hard of a stretch


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 20, 2014)

The World said:


> SHIELD is decent now so it's not that hard of a stretch



.............


----------



## The World (Oct 20, 2014)

fuck you bitch


----------



## Parallax (Oct 20, 2014)

He probably hasn't

Shield sucks doe


----------



## Ae (Oct 20, 2014)

There's so many shows better than Hannibal tho


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2014)

shutcho ass up


----------



## Ae (Oct 20, 2014)

It's true and everybody knows it


----------



## Parallax (Oct 20, 2014)

what does masterrace know about good tv


----------



## Parallax (Oct 20, 2014)

i don't watch Korra


----------



## Ae (Oct 20, 2014)

Parallax said:


> i don't watch Korra



Than I'm not talking about you


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 20, 2014)

Everyone doesn't Para's avatar look like a younger picture of...


----------



## The World (Oct 20, 2014)

Parallax said:


> He probably hasn't
> 
> Shield sucks doe



didnt you drop it after like the 3rd episode?

what would you even know?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 20, 2014)

Warudo

how about you finish Hannibal season 2


----------



## Yasha (Oct 20, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Buffalo Wild Wings? Come on Yasha





Masterpiece said:


> Buffalo Wild Wings is so damn messy
> Blazin is the way to go tho





Jena said:


> every time i eat buffalo wild wings i get diarrhea





Parallax said:


> Buffalo Wild Wings is turrible



You guys could have warned me earlier. 

But I still gave 50% tips 
cuz the waitress had got killer tits.
(hey, that rhymes)


What about Chipotle or PF Chang?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 20, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Yasha go to Skid Row while in LA. Noone will miss anyone from there, just saying.



Fuck you, Enno. Para warned me about that place.


----------



## Ae (Oct 20, 2014)

We suggested you Outback over Buffalo... 

Chipotle is crap


----------



## Yasha (Oct 20, 2014)

Someone of you (I think it was Stunna) told me BWW was good.

Outback Steakhouse is a little far. I don't want to run over innocent pedestrians.


----------



## Ae (Oct 20, 2014)

Stunna thinks any place with chicken is good


----------



## Detective (Oct 20, 2014)

Man, only 2 episodes in and The Flash is already at peak Arrow quality. So good.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 20, 2014)

My hair gets all sticky, as if there is glue on it. I suppose it has to do with the low humidity out here. Anyone knows a solution?

Tons of hair fall out every time I comb. :/


----------



## Detective (Oct 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> chicken wings are srs business



You know Stunna, considering you're usual soap box Black Youth movement moments, I can't believe you made this comment.

You are basically justifying and empowering Masterrace to become stronger in his ideals than he already is.


----------



## Detective (Oct 20, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Stunna thinks any place with chicken is good



Check and mate.

That's all folks.


----------



## Detective (Oct 20, 2014)

Yasha said:


> My hair gets all sticky, as if there is glue on it. I suppose it has to do with the low humidity out here. Anyone knows a solution?



Get a light hair mousse that keeps it in place all day, without running or becoming messy.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2014)

bruh you fuckin lyin, man!


----------



## Detective (Oct 20, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Tons of hair fall out every time I comb. :/



I just saw this edit to your post. It reminds me that you are visiting in America.

R.I.P Yash


----------



## Ae (Oct 20, 2014)

Yasha said:


> My hair gets all sticky, as if there is glue on it. I suppose it has to do with the low humidity out here. Anyone knows a solution?
> 
> Tons of hair fall out every time I comb. :/



I need to know what your hair looks like


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 20, 2014)

Chipotle's good, but if you're in California you could just get authentic stuff.

Also, don't be 50% tipping no hoes.


----------



## Detective (Oct 20, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Chipotle's good, but if you're in California you could just get authentic stuff.
> 
> Also, don't be 50% tipping no hoes.



15-20% is my standard. 30% is my max, personally.


----------



## Jena (Oct 20, 2014)

Yasha said:


> My hair gets all sticky, as if there is glue on it. I suppose it has to do with the low humidity out here. Anyone knows a solution?
> 
> Tons of hair fall out every time I comb. :/



Were you perhaps cursed by an angry witch?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 21, 2014)

Detective said:


> Get a light hair mousse that keeps it in place all day, without running or becoming messy.



Is it normal in a dry climate?




Masterpiece said:


> I need to know what your hair looks like



Dark and shiny, like Professor Snape's.




Violent By Design said:


> Chipotle's good, but if you're in California you could just get authentic stuff.
> 
> Also, don't be 50% tipping no hoes.



Showing off my pale skin again





Detective said:


> 15-20% is my standard. 30% is my max, personally.



It wasn't much. 13 dollars plus, I paid with 20 and asked her to keep the change.




Jena said:


> Were you perhaps cursed by an angry witch?



Are you angry that I have got prettier hair than you do? Why you cursed my hair?


----------



## The World (Oct 21, 2014)

7 dollar tip?

y'all some generous rich fucks


----------



## Yasha (Oct 21, 2014)

I am not familiar with the tipping culture. How much should I tip if the bill is 13 bucks? 1 dollar?

I was thinking of giving her 15 bucks (more than 1 dollar tip) but I was afraid she might get offended.


----------



## Slice (Oct 21, 2014)

American tipping culture is strange. They should just pay their people decent money instead of insisting that their customers do it for them.


----------



## The World (Oct 21, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I am not familiar with the tipping culture. How much should I tip if the bill is 13 bucks? 1 dollar?
> 
> I was thinking of giving her 15 bucks (more than 1 dollar tip) but I was afraid she might get offended.



yea that would have been fine

7 dollar tip she might suck yo dick



Slice said:


> American tipping culture is strange. They should just pay their people decent money instead of insisting that their customers do it for them.



I agree


----------



## Ceria (Oct 21, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I am not familiar with the tipping culture. How much should I tip if the bill is 13 bucks? 1 dollar?
> 
> I was thinking of giving her 15 bucks (more than 1 dollar tip) but I was afraid she might get offended.



20% is the rule for me, if they've done a good job I'll give them 2-3 as a tip. They've got to eat too.


----------



## D T (Oct 21, 2014)

Tipping is so stupid. You get a bill, but the prices you saw are not what you are going to paid since you have top tip x amounts of people. That's stupid as fuck. It's deceptive.They should take  into account the price and not make you worry about that shit. Likee, 1-2$ included in the bill for the service or some shit. Making the customers pay for the servers wage is ridiculous as fuck.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 21, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I am not familiar with the tipping culture. How much should I tip if the bill is 13 bucks? 1 dollar?
> 
> I was thinking of giving her 15 bucks (more than 1 dollar tip) but I was afraid she might get offended.



2-3 dollars.



lol at tipping more than da meal's price.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 21, 2014)

Waiters in the US make about 4 dollars an hour. Tipping is what even it out.


You cheap fucks.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 21, 2014)

Slice said:


> American tipping culture is strange. They should just pay their people decent money instead of insisting that their customers do it for them.



Well, there are lots of jobs that pay pretty decent wages. Just not restaurant jobs. So if people don't want paid shitty wages they should get a different job 

Of course, there are people who make bank off of tips so that rule doesn't always apply.


----------



## D T (Oct 21, 2014)

And it should not be that way. It's deceptive as fuck. If you go to somewhere, you expect to be paying once and be done with it. You don't pay for coffee, then have to pay the waiter since the restaurant owner is a piece of shit that also makes you pay for the waiter because he does not want to. It's deceptive as fuck for the customer and despicable for the waiter. "The work I hired you to does not warrant a liveable wage, fuck you. Hope the customers aren't bastards like me ". That's fucked up is what Im sayin'.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 21, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Waiters in the US make about 4 dollars an hour. Tipping is what even it out.
> 
> 
> You cheap fucks.



They make minimum wage if their tips fall short of a threshold.


----------



## The World (Oct 21, 2014)

huey confirmed salsa boy at the local mexican diner


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 21, 2014)

hey gaiz


----------



## The World (Oct 21, 2014)

wassup   .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 21, 2014)

Might watch Gone Girl this weekend.. Gonna dupe a lot of dudebros


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh.. So you're doom? I asked if I knew you


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2014)

*Home on the Range* ~ D-


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 21, 2014)

dear lord


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 21, 2014)

I don't get it. She looks attractive now?

As for the surgery celeb gallery below: Halloween came early for me


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 21, 2014)

lol


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2014)

Wow, I completely didn't recognize her at first.

not a relatively bad job, though


----------



## Detective (Oct 21, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> lol





Detective said:


> Also, before I sleep:


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2014)

that picture is old anyway


----------



## Detective (Oct 21, 2014)

So is your mother.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 21, 2014)

nice **


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 21, 2014)

good stuff


----------



## Slice (Oct 21, 2014)

Zellweger doesn't even look younger. Just a different kind of old.
Thought she looked better before.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2014)

Yasha said:


> My hair gets all sticky, as if there is glue on it. I suppose it has to do with the low humidity out here. Anyone knows a solution?
> 
> Tons of hair fall out every time I comb. :/



Happens to me every time I came back to England from a holiday. Use a good conditioner and try washing your hair every morning and maybe at night (but don't shampoo more than once a day), till your body figures out it doesn't need to be secreting all that oil. 

Your hair will fall because your circulation has probably hit a low. Don't worry it'll be back to normal when you go back to Malaysia.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 21, 2014)

ur hair gets sticky yasha cuz u gay.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 21, 2014)

Man, Pam Grier was pretty sexy for a 48 year old in Jackie Brown.


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 21, 2014)

*Along Came a Spider:* 6/10


----------



## Jena (Oct 21, 2014)

Slice said:


> American tipping culture is strange. They should just pay their people decent money instead of insisting that their customers do it for them.



At least we get free refills on our drinks.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 21, 2014)

Jena said:


> At least we get free refills on our drinks.



Sometimes.....


----------



## Ae (Oct 21, 2014)

^ and nasty teeths

[YOUTUBE]U0-PFWGQEAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Oct 21, 2014)

Jena said:


> At least we get free refills on our drinks.



At all restaurants? 

We only get those when we go out for classic american cuisine. 
At McDonalds and Burger King.


----------



## Slice (Oct 21, 2014)

It sounds pretty unbelievable to me.
It would mean stuff like ordering one beer and proceeding to get entirely wasted on the refills. Every alcoholics dream come true.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 21, 2014)

Slice said:


> It sounds pretty unbelievable to me.
> It would mean stuff like ordering one beer and proceeding to get entirely wasted on the refills. Every alcoholics dream come true.




It's called freedom. It's what my people fought and died for.


----------



## Jena (Oct 21, 2014)

Slice said:


> It sounds pretty unbelievable to me.
> It would mean stuff like ordering one beer and proceeding to get entirely wasted on the refills. Every alcoholics dream come true.



It doesn't apply to alcohol usually, it's every other drink.


----------



## Ae (Oct 21, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Dark and shiny, *like Professor Snape's*.



Eww dude get that shit trimmed


----------



## Slice (Oct 21, 2014)

Thats kinda interresting. Is food in general expensive when eating out? They need to compensate for that somehow i guess.

At most places here the drinks always take up a sizable part of your bill.


----------



## Slice (Oct 21, 2014)

That sounded like voice clips from an old adventure video game.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 21, 2014)

that was rude


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 21, 2014)

my sarcasm meter has been broken


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 21, 2014)

Ich trinke Bier 


Do they serve alcohol for free in German casinos? A lot of the alcohol in casinos around here are on the house.


----------



## Jena (Oct 21, 2014)

Slice said:


> Thats kinda interresting. Is food in general expensive when eating out? They need to compensate for that somehow i guess.
> 
> At most places here the drinks always take up a sizable part of your bill.



Depends on where you go. For one person at a nice sit-down resteraunt it's usually like $20-35.


----------



## Ae (Oct 21, 2014)

Jena said:


> Depends on where you go. For one person at a sit-down resteraunt it's usually like $20-35.



And the stand-up resteraunts are about $25-40


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 21, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> And the stand-up resteraunts are about $25-40


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 21, 2014)

vbd appears to have found his signature response to almost everything here. 

gj jena


----------



## Ae (Oct 21, 2014)

You sound like a cutie, VBD.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 21, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> It's called freedom. It's what my people fought and died for.



shut the hell up u fake ass american


----------



## Parallax (Oct 21, 2014)

we really should save that Jena vocaroo for future use


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 21, 2014)

Parallax said:


> shut the hell up u fake ass american




If Mexico and America got into a war, who's side would you fight for?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2014)

VBD askin the real questions


----------



## Detective (Oct 21, 2014)

Parallax said:


> we really should save that Jena vocaroo for future use



Juan acting like it hasn't already been saved to my vocaroo database along with everyone else's voice recordings, for further shenanigans down the road.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 21, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> If Mexico and America got into a war, who's side would you fight for?



the one that pays for my education


----------



## Ae (Oct 21, 2014)

Mexico, so he can shoot black people exclusively.


----------



## Detective (Oct 21, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> If Mexico and America got into a war, who's side would you fight for?



The Chicano in him is truly disturbed at this prospect.


----------



## Detective (Oct 21, 2014)

Not sure if your voice has matured somewhat, or you are trying to make it sound like Alison Brie on a rampage.

Take that as a compliment either way, if you will.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 21, 2014)

Parallax said:


> the one that pays for my education



Typical Chicano.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 21, 2014)

Damn, that insult must do crit damage if it is coming from Sama.


----------



## Detective (Oct 21, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> Typical Chicano.



Damn, u iz a cold hombre, Sama


----------



## Parallax (Oct 21, 2014)

Sama is just taking it out on me that I have the motherland food as well as good internet


----------



## Detective (Oct 21, 2014)

Don't talk like that to Sama, Juan. While you roll around in your own filth and laziness, he fights cartels and banditos on a regular basis, marking them with a swift S on their shirts, to ensure that the people know that justice is still alive.

Sama


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 21, 2014)

Detective said:


> Don't talk like that to Sama, Juan. While you roll around in your own filth and laziness, he fights cartels and banditos on a regular basis, marking them with a swift S on their shirts, to ensure that the people know that justice is still alive.
> 
> Sama


I don't know what  banditos are, but they sound like something cute.



Parallax said:


> Sama is just taking out on me that I have the motherland food as well as good internet


You probably just eat at those tex-mex restaurants and pretend is real mexican found.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 21, 2014)

wtf I don't live in Texas


----------



## Ae (Oct 21, 2014)

Texas getting that Google Fibre tho


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 21, 2014)

I meant whatever those weird USA verions of mexican food are called.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 21, 2014)

Sama mad as fuck I get my Mexican food out of a shitty truck instead of Chipotle


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 21, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Sama mad as fuck I get my Mexican food out of a *shitty truck* instead of Chipotle



Okay that does sound like a place where you could get real mexican food.


----------



## Detective (Oct 21, 2014)

From my understanding, real Mexican food is likely found in an authentic food stall, or small corner store establishment, anyways. 

Not a huge fancy restaurant. Though those do exist as well.


----------



## Jena (Oct 21, 2014)

Parallax said:


> we really should save that Jena vocaroo for future use



Imagine tho if I'd used that against Tetra back in the day. His 9,000 word response about why I'm a fat humorless cow would've been magical.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 21, 2014)

Rica or Tetra? Who's the GOAT?


----------



## Detective (Oct 21, 2014)

Jena said:


> Imagine tho if I'd used that against Tetra back in the day. His 9,000 word response about why I'm a fat humorless cow would've been magical.



Hey Jena, I have an important scientifically focused question.... did Annie and Jeff ever bang?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 21, 2014)

VBD asking the question of the ages


----------



## Detective (Oct 21, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Rica or Tetra? Who's the GOAT?



Tetra of course. He is your father afterall. And Jena your real mother. As mentioned many times before in this thread, your existence is proof that the pairing of Jetra did occur. And you are a Non-Shitty Looper travelling back to the past, in order to kill his parents, to ensure a safer future for humanity.

Dat VBD sacrifice


----------



## Jena (Oct 21, 2014)

Detective said:


> Hey Jena, I have an important scientifically focused question.... did Annie and Jeff ever bang?



In my mind  



Violent By Design said:


> Rica or Tetra? Who's the GOAT?



Whoever wins...we lose.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2014)

Rica united the whole thread against him

it was a beautiful thing


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Rica united the whole thread against him
> 
> it was a beautiful thing



Yeah man, even Huey got in on him, and everyone hates Huey.


----------



## Detective (Oct 21, 2014)

Jena said:


> In my mind



What!? They still haven't? She's been legal since Season 1, though.

Damn Jeff and his high class moral standards. What a guy.


----------



## Ae (Oct 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Rica united the whole thread against him
> 
> it was a beautiful thing



I even called him out on his disgusting racism


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 21, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Yeah man, even Huey got in on him, and everyone hates Huey.



I might be hated but I ain't no bitch like you.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 21, 2014)

I watched the first 2 or 3 episodes of Community when it came out and stopped.

Does Community actually capture what it is like to be in a CC, or is it just funny?


----------



## Detective (Oct 21, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I even called him out on his disgusting racism



Yeah, that's when shit got real.

Also, not gonna lie, I was legit upset when he tried talking non-sense about CMX, and also people with autism. That was taking his "persona" too far.

What a dumbass


----------



## Ae (Oct 21, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> I watched the first 2 or 3 episodes of Community when it came out and stopped.
> 
> Does Community actually capture what it is like to be in a CC, or is it just funny?



It does neither


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2014)

I don't know about you guys, but there are plenty of paintball wars at my community college


----------



## Detective (Oct 21, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> I watched the first 2 or 3 episodes of Community when it came out and stopped.
> 
> Does Community actually capture what it is like to be in a CC, or is it just funny?



Yo VBD, forget Community, have you seen Person of Interest this season? Holy shit, they took the SkyNet concept to another level of badass.

Also, The Flash is pretty good for only 2 eps so far.


----------



## Detective (Oct 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I don't know about you guys, but there are plenty of paintball wars at my community college



I bet you get taken out first, huh Stunna?

Easy Target


----------



## Jena (Oct 21, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> I watched the first 2 or 3 episodes of Community when it came out and stopped.
> 
> Does Community actually capture what it is like to be in a CC, or is it just funny?



I think it does in some ways ? mostly in small little side-jokes here and there. Season 1 was most down-to-earth and had the most moments like that. But the whole show definitely exaggerated for comedy.


----------



## Detective (Oct 21, 2014)

Jena said:


> I think it does in some ways ? mostly in small little side-jokes here and there. Season 1 was most down-to-earth and had the most moments like that. But the whole show definitely exaggerated for comedy.



The Abed/Batman rescue sequence is what sealed it for me.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2014)

I've seen both The Dollars trilogy and Star Wars too many times to get taken out early.


----------



## Ae (Oct 21, 2014)

It's pretty embarrassing I never realize Community refers to CC until VBD just pointed it out.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2014)

that's yo own dumbass fault


----------



## Detective (Oct 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I've seen both The Dollars trilogy and Star Wars too many times to get taken out early.



I dunno about everyone else, but I am rather competitive when it comes to any and all things. So when I happen to play paintball with friends, I take out the opponent side with military precision.

Timed Paintbombs and Grenades/Flashbangs are awesome.


----------



## Detective (Oct 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> that's yo own dumbass fault



Stunna, why the sudden change to the acceptable casual swears now?

Are you trying to impress a strong minded black girl on campus? And practicing your attitude, hoping to land your own version of Meaghan Good like in that Stomp The Yard movie?


----------



## Jena (Oct 21, 2014)

Detective said:


> The Abed/Batman rescue sequence is what sealed it for me.



That's one of my favorite episodes 



Masterpiece said:


> It's pretty embarrassing I never realize Community refers to CC until VBD just pointed it out.



derp


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 21, 2014)

The first time I ever got shot in paintball I got shot right in the mouth. Just a gush of blue paint was coming out from my mouth as if I had internal bleeding.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2014)

Detective said:


> Stunna, why the sudden change to the acceptable casual swears now?
> 
> Are you trying to impress a strong minded black girl on campus? And practicing your attitude, hoping to land your own version of Meaghan Good like in that Stomp The Yard movie?


Yes.**


----------



## Ceria (Oct 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Rica united the whole thread against him
> 
> it was a beautiful thing



Good times,


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2014)

we need another Rica or Tetra around here

maybe Niko will bring some BH shenanigans in here and start hitting on Jena


----------



## Ae (Oct 21, 2014)

love this guy


----------



## Detective (Oct 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Yes.**



What caused you to change your preferences and suddenly become down with the swirl?

Remember my age old advice to you, though. Never put the kitty on a pedestal higher than your reach.


----------



## Detective (Oct 21, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> love this guy



[YOUTUBE]Vvee03pNkUk[/YOUTUBE]

Never forget


----------



## Parallax (Oct 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> we need another Rica or Tetra around here
> 
> maybe Niko will bring some BH shenanigans in here and start hitting on Jena


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 21, 2014)

Stunna have you ever gotten into a fight before?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2014)

I've been in two fights and lost both of them


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2014)

though tbf the first fight was when I was in second grade and it was against two fifth graders


----------



## Detective (Oct 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I've been in two fights and lost both of them



It's a good experience either way, though. Lose early in life, win later on in life, in a different capacity.

Those hooligans are probably drug dealers now, anyways.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 21, 2014)

Yeah you better try win girls over with your sensitivity, stability and protection isn't your forte.


----------



## Ae (Oct 21, 2014)

Detective said:


> It's a good experience either way, though. Lose early in life, win later on in life, in a different capacity.
> 
> Those hooligans are probably drug dealers now, anyways.



Why do you just assume they're hooligans?


----------



## Ceria (Oct 21, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Why do you just assume they're hooligans?



Why can't people just let hooligans just be hooligans?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 21, 2014)

Vagina why are you hiding behind Stunna? I called you a bitch and you just disappeared.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Keyboard warrior Stunna talking shit here, if I pull up your address on google maps who you're going to call first?
> 
> Your Undertaker or the FBI?


yo that's not funny; that shit happened to Luc

brb, getting Preet


----------



## Detective (Oct 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> yo that's not funny; that shit happened to Luc
> 
> brb, getting Preet



Wait, what?   

What happened, give me details.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 21, 2014)

Has anyone watched Killer Joe? I never would have thought Matthew Mac-con-a-hey would part take in such a fucked up film.

5/5 rating for shock value


----------



## Detective (Oct 21, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> Has anyone watched Killer Joe? I never would have thought Matthew Mac-con-a-hey would part take in such a fucked up film.
> 
> 5/5 rating for shock value



Yeah, I thought he did rather well in that kind of role.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2014)

I can't remember the dude's name -- there was a thread about it somewhere -- but someone who got OD rustled by Luca backtraced his IP address and threatened to go to his house 

yo Luca, who was that dude again?


----------



## Ae (Oct 21, 2014)

Yo that chicken scene


----------



## Detective (Oct 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I can't remember the dude's name -- there was a thread about it somewhere -- but someone who got OD rustled by Luca backtraced his IP address and threatened to go to his house
> 
> yo Luca, who was that dude again?



Stelios maybe?



Luc probably shitted himself senseless at the prospect of someone firing back IRL.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 21, 2014)

Killer Joe goes hard in the paint


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Samavarti (Oct 21, 2014)

Detective said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> What happened, give me details.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2014)

Good lookin' out, Sama.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 21, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Vagina why are you hiding behind Stunna? I called you a bitch and you just disappeared.



Why should I bother? I have my mind slaves to take care of you for me.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Why should I bother? I have my mind slaves to take care of you for me.


who you callin a slave, fam



~Gesy~ said:


> Atleast I know where I stand with you Stunna


you still the homie, Gesy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh, so i'm good enough to be your homie but not VBD's?

IS THAT IT?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2014)

man

that's a sexy avatar, Gesy

where'd you get it?


----------



## Ae (Oct 21, 2014)

Its kinda creepy


----------



## Yasha (Oct 21, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> If Mexico and America got into a war, who's side would you fight for?



The winning side.



Detective said:


> Juan acting like it hasn't already been saved to my vocaroo database along with everyone else's voice recordings, for further shenanigans down the road.



Do you still have my singing clip?




Ennoea said:


> Happens to me every time I came back to England from a holiday. Use a good conditioner and try washing your hair every morning and maybe at night (but don't shampoo more than once a day), till your body figures out it doesn't need to be secreting all that oil.
> 
> Your hair will fall because your circulation has probably hit a low. Don't worry it'll be back to normal when you go back to Malaysia.



But it doesn't feel oily. It's quite dry actually but the hair get all tangled up and messy. I am not sure if it's the electrostatic or the lack of moisture that does this.



So far one thing I like about US is that you guys have huge car parks everywhere and they are free. What a luxury.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 21, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I must've missed when you had a turn.



You're the worst kind you dickrides Stunna


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2014)

that's a p cool watch


----------



## Yasha (Oct 21, 2014)

Guys, no xxx channel on TV?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2014)

**


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 21, 2014)

Go to skidrow Yasha for your porn


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 21, 2014)

Stunna's spitting profanities left and right, Yasha's horny..

2014 has been quite the year


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2014)

Gesy still beta tho


----------



## Parallax (Oct 21, 2014)

Fucking Yasha


----------



## Yasha (Oct 21, 2014)

What do poor people in US eat? Cheerio? I want to experience it.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 21, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Yo that chicken scene



I will never look at a KFC chicken the same again


----------



## Ae (Oct 21, 2014)

Yasha said:


> What do poor people in US eat? Cheerio? I want to experience it.



easy mac, ramen noodles, and anything off-brand


----------



## Yasha (Oct 21, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> easy mac, ramen noodles, and anything off-brand



Oh well, can't find any of those here, I'm afraid. I will settle with St. Louis Spare ribs for tonight then.


----------



## Ae (Oct 21, 2014)

How is that even possible!?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 21, 2014)

No poor people here I guess.

Going to Famous Dave's.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 21, 2014)

How does it work? Does my hotel need to subscribe to it to have the PPV service? I only saw videos on demand.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 21, 2014)

Yasha said:


> How does it work? Does my hotel need to subscribe to it to have the PPV service? I only saw videos on demand.



Most hotels have PPV, I am pretty sure.

If the XXX stuff is on demand, then just click on it or what ever. Naturally, you'll be charged for it. If they're not subscribed to it, then nothing would happen (though I don't see why the option would be there if they were not subscribed to it).


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 22, 2014)

Don't use plural, I am just informing him


----------



## Detective (Oct 22, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Don't use plural, I am just informing him



You should have given him shit for even considering the process of paying for porn, though.

Damn it, VBD

The old you would have gotten mad as fuck

I don't know this new, softer, helpful you


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 22, 2014)

Detective said:


> You should have given him shit for even considering the process of paying for porn, though.
> 
> Damn it, VBD
> 
> ...



I am sure he is well aware that he can download porn, as he jacks off like a million times per day. I don't think I had to inform him about the internet.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 22, 2014)

That room is gonna be as white as the Architects room in the Matrix.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Ae (Oct 22, 2014)

How long is Yasha going to stay?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 22, 2014)

Forever


No one is paying anything. I am just curious and trying to understand the local culture here. I thought I would see Playboy and Penthouse at bookstores but I didn't see any. Guess Americans aren't so open-minded after all.


----------



## Slice (Oct 22, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Forever
> 
> 
> No one is paying anything. I am just curious and trying to understand the local culture here. I thought I would see Playboy and Penthouse at bookstores but I didn't see any. Guess Americans aren't so open-minded after all.



>Americans
>Open minded about nudity


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 22, 2014)

Yasha said:


> What do poor people in US eat? Cheerio? I want to experience it.



What do you poor people in Malaysia eat? 


Trick question!


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 22, 2014)

Slice said:


> >Americans
> >Open minded about nudity



You one of those free body culture people?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 22, 2014)

Playboy store? That exists?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 22, 2014)

Slice said:


> >Americans
> >Open minded about nudity



Pharaoh wasn't a bad guy after all !


----------



## Stunna (Oct 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]8-E5kZXjBoA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 22, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Forever
> 
> 
> No one is paying anything. I am just curious and trying to understand the local culture here. I thought I would see Playboy and Penthouse at bookstores but I didn't see any. *Guess Americans aren't so open-minded after all*.



Why would you think they are in the first place?


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 22, 2014)

*Sex Tape*

It had a few laughs which was better than I expected. I read a lot of reviews that talked about how it was too prudish or safe for the premise but I didn't really see that. Even when it got "cute" they were still dropping F bombs all over the place and such. I'll take that over needless raunch any day. There were some well played roles but I am not a fan of Diaz and would have loved to see someone hotter take on the role. I dunno, I thought it was fairly enjoyable given my low expectations. Wouldn't watch it again but it was better than Neighbors. 

2.5/5


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 22, 2014)

*Gomorrah Season 1* ~ 8.5/10

Okay, this series exceeded my expectations considerably, it's really well done, the series is pretty much devoid of any kind of romanticism often associated with mafia, characters are all piece of shits without any kind of moral code and their surroundings are decadent. The series is also full of schemes from different  characters to get to the power, which avoid feeling over-complicated, and lead to incredibly tense moments.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 22, 2014)

Yasha in America has been everything I hoped it would be :33


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 22, 2014)

*Hunger*_(2008)_ - 6.5/10

Good movie, but kinda hard to watch. One of Fassbender's best performances imo.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 22, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> What do you poor people in Malaysia eat?
> 
> 
> Trick question!



Babies.




Stunna said:


> Playboy store? That exists?



When did I say Playboy store? I said bookstore. Like Barnes & Nobles.




Samavarti said:


> Why would you think they are in the first place?



I know they are some conservatives are here especially in certain states, but overall they don't seem to uptight about it at least in the movies.




Parallax said:


> Yasha in America has been everything I hoped it would be :33



Para, any cheap hotels in Anaheim?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 22, 2014)

>cheap
>Anaheim


----------



## Yasha (Oct 22, 2014)

You're not being helpful, buddy. 

I heard there are some not-so-expensive ones near Disney (owned by Disney maybe?)


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2014)

> Guess Americans aren't so open-minded after all.



Who said they were?? Noone is. Not even the Europeans even if they try to claim they are.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 22, 2014)

Welp, last ep of Californication sucked.

I did like the series overall though. Hank was one gigantic fuck-up through it all, and became quite frustrating after season 4 .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 22, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Welp, last ep of Californication sucked.
> 
> I did like the series overall though. Hank was one gigantic fuck-up through it all, and became quite frustrating after season 4 .



I agree, the last episode was underwhelming, but I feel Hank grew a little in the final season. And his newfound son at least added something interesting to the show.

I'd give the series as a whole a C+, not bad for a show about titties.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 22, 2014)

Yup, (most of) the titties were nice.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 22, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Who said they were?? Noone is. Not even the Europeans even if they try to claim they are.





You can't dodge it forever man. You tricked us all.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 22, 2014)

Han asking the tough questions


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 22, 2014)

Yo Para, you like funk music?


----------



## Detective (Oct 22, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Yasha in America has been everything I hoped it would be :33



Indeed, I was like:


----------



## Parallax (Oct 22, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Yo Para, you like funk music?



yeah, I do.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 22, 2014)

Parallax said:


> yeah, I do.



got any recommendations  you bitch?


----------



## Ae (Oct 22, 2014)

^
[YOUTUBE]vkbpfPmqqbw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dominus (Oct 22, 2014)

The Fog (1980) - 7.5~8/10.

Worth a watch for fans of the genre.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 22, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> got any recommendations  you bitch?



what have you listened to


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2014)

Shoot me if old.. But fucking Ultron


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 22, 2014)

Parallax said:


> what have you listened to



Nothing much, no full albums.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 22, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Nothing much, no full albums.



aight i got yous

Superfly- Curtis Mayfield
Hell- James Brown
The Payback- James Brown
Maggot Brain- Funkadelic
Purple Rain- Prince ()
On the Corner- Miles Davis
Head Hunters- Herbie Hancock
Mothership Connection- Parliament


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 22, 2014)

Miles Davis did funk or are you just lumping all black people who play brass together ?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 22, 2014)

On the Corner is a Jazz fusion album that has heavy funk elements

it's p great


----------



## Stunna (Oct 22, 2014)

this is getting sad now

"Johnny Depp as the Big Bad Wolf"

that legit sounds like a joke


----------



## Detective (Oct 22, 2014)

Stunna said:


> this is getting sad now
> 
> "Johnny Depp as the Big Bad Wolf"
> 
> that legit sounds like a joke



Cue onslaught of middle aged women who wish he would "gobble/eat" them up.



He is such a caricature of himself now.


----------



## Ae (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm not a middle age woman and I want to see him gobble them


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2014)

Avengers 2 looks like it could be really fucking sweet.


----------



## Grape (Oct 22, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Avengers 2 looks like it could be really fucking sweet.



[YOUTUBE]-Wtgj0N7Eu8[/YOUTUBE]

Dat James Spader.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm not going back. I'm staying in LA for good. I can flip burgers for 5 bucks an hour. I don't care.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 22, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I'm not going back. I'm staying in LA for good.



The glamour fades away quick. Trust me.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 22, 2014)

Lies. Dat LA life is real.


----------



## Jena (Oct 22, 2014)

Stunna said:


> this is getting sad now
> 
> "Johnny Depp as the Big Bad Wolf"
> 
> that legit sounds like a joke



That design is so shitty too. He looks like a 13 year old furry's deviantart ID. He even has a fucking fedora bye


----------



## Taleran (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey look these heroes you don't have any reason to care about are fighting each other now and there is a robot with a decent voice who will probably still not get enough screen time

oh and Hawkeye is still in the movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 22, 2014)

Age of Ultron is giving me Iron Man 3 flashbacks.

Like too much is going on for this movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 22, 2014)

Rukia will flip flop by trailer 3 and after the release claim he didn't endorse it.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 22, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I'm not going back. I'm staying in LA for good. I can flip burgers for 5 bucks an hour. I don't care.



He made it


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 22, 2014)

yasha x para is canon


----------



## Ae (Oct 22, 2014)

Thought Yasha was in Arizona?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2014)

No one can fucking beat Ultron.  He is going to win.  He is going to defeat all of the Avengers.


----------



## Grape (Oct 23, 2014)

Rukia said:


> No one can fucking beat Ultron.  He is going to win.  He is going to defeat all of the Avengers.




When artificial intelligence replaces 98% of the human workforce - the event will be named Ultron.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 23, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I'm not going back. I'm staying in LA for good. I can flip burgers for 5 bucks an hour. I don't care.



Yasha, if you get the chance, drive the Pacific Coast Highway 1 South from San Francisco to Los Angeles. It's epic. @ don't blame you for wanting to stay.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 23, 2014)

*The French Connection*
Have not seen a crime film that obsessed with movement and propelling the story along, great time it was.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 23, 2014)

Identity Thief: F

This probably would've landed on my 'worst of' list for 2013. Admittedly I don't find Melissa McCarthy to be very funny to begin with. She does have a lot of energy, but I find her style of humor to be forced- too much noise, too much mugging. But even beyond that, this is "Due Date" gone wrong. For the plot to even exist, it is a requirement that everybody be incredibly stupid. If they acted like normal people, then this would've been resolved immediately. 

Apparently the writer didn't know or care how these things work either. As soon as charges start coming up in another state, the bank would immediately put a hold on it and alert the victim. The cops would know who the person they're arresting looks like before doing so and they wouldn't be so apathetic. In fact, the FBI would've probably gotten involved...Keep in mind that I'm no expert on any of this. I thought it was common knowledge. But without this stupidity, once again, the movie wouldn't be able to exist. 

The characters aren't especially interesting or likable. Robert Downy Jr's character from "Due Date" at least a personality. He was kind of a jerk, but not too much of one and he balanced that out with moments of compassion. Jason Bateman's character though is just a vanilla good guy whose weakness is his naivety. As for McCarthy, her character is a sociopath. You immediately grow to despise her, but the film attempts to humanize her character and make him more sympathetic....It's just too forced. "Identity Thief" is insanely emotionally manipulative to the point of feeling phony. 

The failed attempts at creating conflict were funnier than the jokes. At one point the guy appears to get bitten on the neck by a snake, but apparently there's no long lasting effects. He's fine the next morning. There are two thugs and a bounty hunter chasing them, but it's resolved in a very anti-climactic way. Why were they even there? Obviously to pad out the time. 

And of course, I just found the jokes to be lackluster. It probably relied on a lot of ab-libbing, but let me ask you this. The main guy is named Sandy, so do you think it's funny when people make fun of him for having a girls name? Or is his insistence that its a unisex name amusing? Is Melissa McCarthy trying to act sexy comedic gold? Will a sex scene involving her make you laugh? I'm not dissing her weight, as I actually think she's fairly attractive when she wants to be, but her films keep recycling the same gags. Her making sex puns, aggressively flirting and dancing sexily has been the focus of nearly ALL OF HER COMEDIES. 

Ugh, didn't mean to make this such a long review, but I really did not like this. I now feel the need to apologize to "Bridesmaids", "The Heat" and "The Hangover 3" because this makes those look decent in comparison.


----------



## Grape (Oct 23, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> Identity Thief: F
> 
> This probably would've landed on my 'worst of' list for 2013. Admittedly I don't find Melissa McCarthy to be very funny to begin with. She does have a lot of energy, but I find her style of humor to be forced- too much noise, too much mugging. But even beyond that, this is "Due Date" gone wrong. For the plot to even exist, it is a requirement that everybody be incredibly stupid. If they acted like normal people, then this would've been resolved immediately.
> 
> ...




This post should be in some kind of Hall of Fame. Such an epic rant for such a predictably present movie.


----------



## Slice (Oct 23, 2014)

Depp looks like hes in a bad Halloween costume. 
But movie has Emily Blunt and Anna Kendrick so i'll watch it.



Age of Ultron trailer is strange. Sets the tone like it will be a war movie with fighting all day long - which it wont be. Still looks fun. But it showing scenes that might confirm a supposed leaked story summary i read on 4chan a few months back. And it had a shitty ending


----------



## Taleran (Oct 23, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _You guys should read some Marshal Law_


----------



## Yasha (Oct 23, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Thought Yasha was in Arizona?



I still am, won't be in LA till next week. I was imitating Para. 




Black Sun said:


> Yasha, if you get the chance, drive the Pacific Coast Highway 1 South from San Francisco to Los Angeles. It's epic. @ don't blame you for wanting to stay.



Across the Golden Gate Bridge?


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm not into this kind of shit but, Ultron looks and most importantly sounds so cool. 

Also watched Days of Future Past yesterday, which is unusual and it was actually decent, especially in comparison with the previous parts.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 23, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I still am, won't be in LA till next week. I was imitating Para.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know...I live in Arizona...

BwahahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!

Lone Wolf and Cub: Sword of Vengeance- B+/A-

Much better upon second viewing for some reason.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 23, 2014)

Seriously?

Which city are you in?


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2014)

Posted this in the NBA section as well, but I need some opinions from you.

This interior in saddle brown leather mixed with the black/silver finish, or it in all out black leather? The saddle brown is pretty much the same as the famous BMW one.



The exterior of the car will be Glacier White Metallic, with Black Optics(i.e. blacked out grille, edges, rims etc).


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 23, 2014)

Black leather inside with that white finish with black trimmings and rims.


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Black leather inside with that white finish with black trimmings and rims.



That's what I was thinking as well, but a friend of mine said the brown leather would be unique, as everyone either gets black or grey leather.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 23, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Which city are you in?



Chandler. You?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 23, 2014)

What ever you do, make sure Yasha never sits in there - if so be sure to clean your sets thoroughly


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> What ever you do, make sure Yasha never sits in there - if so be sure to clean your sets thoroughly



You know, it wouldn't surprise me at all if Yasha had clear wrap in the trunk of his own car.... for all those bodies that he hit on his way to buy milk and groceries.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 23, 2014)

Detective said:


> You know, it wouldn't surprise me at all if Yasha had clear wrap in the trunk of his own car.... for all those bodies that he hit on his way to buy milk and groceries.



rickshaw has trunks?


He literally run them over huh?


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> rickshaw has trunks?
> 
> 
> He literally run them over huh?



Okay, you get bonus points for the Rickshaw reference, Huey.

Well played.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 23, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> Chandler. You?



Holy shit. I am in Chandler!

So is Harkins Theatres where you often go for movies?

I went there twice this week. I might have accidentally sit on your "leftover" for all I know.


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2014)

Yash and MH within striking distance of each other?

....

....

....


----------



## Parallax (Oct 23, 2014)

this is exciting.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 23, 2014)

I could have run him over.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 23, 2014)

MH could have tear Yasha a new asshole quite literally


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2014)

I truly love Yasha's innocent Above The Law attitude. His answers to life's problems are so simple.


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> MH could have tear Yasha a new asshole quite literally



Seriously, when I found out what Martial looked like, my ass clenched in sympathy for Stunna's vulnerable black ass.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 23, 2014)

Martial is not my problem. But I could be Stunna's solution.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey MH, if you wanna meet up, BJ's restaurant tonight at 7. Tall Asian guy with a rose in his shirt pocket, that would be me.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 23, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Martial is not my problem. But I could be Stunna's solution.



I don't think your rickshaw can overcome MH determination.


The guy do sit down and watch countless hours of shit movies, that guy is really sadistic.


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Hey MH, if you wanna meet up, BJ's restaurant tonight at 7. Tall Asian guy with a rose in his shirt pocket, that would be me.



A restaurant called BJ's and a rose in your pocket? Yasha classy as fuck.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I don't think your rickshaw can overcome MH determination.
> 
> 
> The guy do sit down and watch countless hours of shit movies, that guy is really sadistic.



I have an advantage though. I know what he looks like. He won't see what hits him, like literally.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 23, 2014)

Detective said:


> A restaurant called BJ's and a rose in your pocket? Yasha classy as fuck.



This is such a memorable moment I think it deserves the thread title.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 23, 2014)

MH take a picture of Yasha face, that is if you're not turn into stone prior.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 23, 2014)

MH and I can go to Grand Canyon together. I will make him fly.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2014)

MH it's a set up


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 23, 2014)

somebody is going to die irl tonight


----------



## Yasha (Oct 23, 2014)

Stunna's showing signs of Stockholm Syndrome.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 23, 2014)

Stunna, make up your mind and PM me Y/N before 7pm.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2014)

make up my mind about what


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> make up my mind about what



About whose bottom bitch you would really like to be. Yasha or Martial's.


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> somebody is going to die irl tonight



Real talk VBD, this is better than an MMA match. Yasha and Martial will use whatever is necessary to win. No holds barred.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2014)

oh

Yasha's

at least I get his daughter out of it


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> oh
> 
> Yasha's
> 
> at least I get his daughter out of it



She would most likely take your anal cherry with a cricket bat, though.

Also, as I am her logical Godfather, ain't no way she is getting anywhere near a super pedo like you. 

Masterscout has finally met his match.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2014)

no pedo; I'd wait for her


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> no pedo; I'd wait for her


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2014)

**


----------



## Yasha (Oct 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> make up my mind about what



About whether you want me to run him over to save your ass.

I just watched The Judge this week. Is that premonition or what.




Detective said:


> Real talk VBD, this is better than an MMA match. Yasha and Martial will use whatever is necessary to win. No holds barred.



Martial may look more like a professional wrestler between the two of us, but I am the one who knows chinese kung fu.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2014)

run who over

I haven't been reading


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I haven't been reading



After this admittance of guilt, you no longer have a right to complain about other young black people, when you choose other pursuits over learning how to read, and enjoy it.

LeVar Burton is frowning hard at you right now, Tyler.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 23, 2014)

Detective, you mentioned you're in the line of risk assessment business, right?

Can you assess the likelihood of me running over Martial in Arizona and then Para in LA in one trip?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2014)

*Slumdog Millionaire*

There are so many contrivances and so many familiar tropes that it really does come across like a contemporary fairy tale or something; but then, that's what makes it so endearing.


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Detective, you mentioned you're in the line of risk assessment business, right?
> 
> Can you assess the likelihood of me running over Martial in Arizona and then Para in LA in one trip?



Of course Yash, what are friends for? 

Your chances become exponentially greater if you are able to draw Juan into the affluent neighbourhoods to the north of LA, where families are predominantly Cauasian or Eastern Asian, and the local authorities are known to cater to their needs, or look the other way when asked. They will also likely not investigate too much into a hit and run crime involving a Mexican youth in his 20's, regardless of the fact that he is American born, as Juan's genes have doomed him from the beginning.

Regarding Martial, the acquiring of a questionable photograph of a child(I am sure you can find an appropriate one somewhere on 4Chan), and leaving it beside the body of Martial after running him over, will help close this case quickly, and not lead the investigators in your general direction, as you would have done the world a favour in their eyes.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 23, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I still am, won't be in LA till next week. I was imitating Para.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you're just hitting the sites, then Golden Gate is worth seeing I guess. But its the drive along the coast that's incredible. You get better (unobstucted) views by driving south, but I wouldn't hesitate to take the road north either.  It's amazing around Big Sur and Ragged Point.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 23, 2014)

Did you study actuarial science in college Detective?


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2014)

Yasha, watch out for Ladyboys in the San Fran Bay Area. Or knowing you, you WILL watch out for them specifically.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 23, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Holy shit. I am in Chandler!
> 
> So is Harkins Theatres where you often go for movies?
> 
> I went there twice this week. I might have accidentally sit on your "leftover" for all I know.



YUP! In Chandler Fashion Mall.

And FYI, I do have a background in karate, so your Chinese Kung fu aint going to protect you that much. Bwahahahahaha! unfortunately, if we did meet irl, you'd likely find me dreadfully boring...and not in the sexy kind of way.


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Did you study actuarial science in college Detective?



No, VBD. I was a science major. Assessing risk and mitigating it isn't my entire job, just one facet of it. I am more of an all-around specialist in terms of business and market growth. 

I am also tasked with _fixing_ a lot of certain scenarios that can or will crop up.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 23, 2014)

so basically you're a Cleaner


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 23, 2014)

Detective said:


> No, VBD. I was a science major. Assessing risk and mitigating it isn't my entire job, just one facet of it. I am more of an all-around specialist in terms of business and market growth.
> 
> I am also tasked with _fixing_ a lot of certain scenarios that can or will crop up.




Ah, I see. What type of science degree did you get btw?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 23, 2014)

Parallax said:


> so basically you're a Cleaner



That would make him Mexican; so that is incorrect.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2014)

**


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2014)

Parallax said:


> so basically you're a Cleaner



Those people exist(unofficially) to ensure that certain things never come to light, should they happen, but part of my job is kind of a step before that, in terms of proactively ensuring that certains things won't happen if there are certain trends that will indicate they could occur. 

In a way, it's like managing possibilities. And nuturing certain outcomes more than others.


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> That would make him Mexican; so that is incorrect.



  

OMG VBD


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Ah, I see. What type of science degree did you get btw?



Forensic Sciences.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 23, 2014)

Detective miss opportunity at becoming the Sergeant-At-Arm .


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Detective miss opportunity at becoming the Sergeant-At-Arm :sad.



I would have fucking erased that piece of shit terrorist before he even considered what he did, using complex equations and data analysis.


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]2AUmvWm5ZDQ[/YOUTUBE]

Tomorrow


----------



## Ae (Oct 23, 2014)

Detective said:


> Forensic Sciences.



Almost got into that because I wanted those CSI jacket


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2014)

About 50-60% of my class transferred out after figuring out that it wasn't as flashy of a career as advertised on TV.


----------



## Ae (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeah, wish robots would take over the job market quicker.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 23, 2014)

MH can probably figure out which company I work for. That'd be his first clue for hunting me down if he so chooses.



Detective said:


> Those people exist(unofficially) to ensure that certain things never come to light, should they happen, but part of my job is kind of a step before that, in terms of proactively ensuring that certains things won't happen if there are certain trends that will indicate they could occur.



So you're a Looper - solving people for the people in future ahead of time.




Detective said:


> Forensic Sciences.



What is the most effective way to get rid of my trunk loads?




MartialHorror said:


> YUP! In Chandler Fashion Mall.
> 
> And FYI, I do have a background in karate, so your Chinese Kung fu aint going to protect you that much. Bwahahahahaha! unfortunately, if we did meet irl, you'd likely find me dreadfully boring...and not in the sexy kind of way.



This is such a small world.

Any restaurants you would recommend in Chandler? (your second clue)

And what are the tourist destinations you would recommend to people who are in Arizona for the first time? (Grand Canyon is sort of a must I guess?)


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2014)

Yasha said:


> So you're a Looper - solving people for the people in future ahead of time.



  



> What is the most effective way to get rid of my trunk loads?



HCl, HBr, H2SO4, HClO3, HI, HNO3 or HClO4 

Pick your poison.

And if it's against another human being, look up antimony. Most effective way that no one else can commonly think of(or detect), to take care of someone, purely from an efficiency standpoint.


----------



## Ae (Oct 23, 2014)

Detective said:


> Seriously, when I found out what Martial looked like, my ass clenched in sympathy for Stunna's vulnerable black ass.



Do you know what Yasha looks like


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2014)

pretty sure a picture was posted at some point


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2014)

Yep, the Yasha picture was floating around here last year, iirc.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 23, 2014)

Is he fat and balding?

Because that's how I picture him, no offense yash.


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Is he fat and balding?
> 
> Because that's how I picture him, no offense yash.



More like a non-athletic version of Yi Jianlian, that is somehow still in the 1% of Asian people due to his unusual height advantage.

He's like a mighty crane walking through an otherwise congested market of crazy ass Asian chickens back in the motherland.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 23, 2014)

Detective said:


> HCl, HBr, H2SO4, HClO3, HI, HNO3 or HClO4
> 
> Pick your poison.
> 
> And if it's against another human being, look up antimony. Most effective way that no one else can commonly think of(or detect), to take care of someone, purely from an efficiency standpoint.



I meant to type "solving problem" but it came out as "solving people". Which was accidentally a stroke of genius. Probably because I was thinking of "dissolving people" at the time. Which is exactly the solution you just provided me. 

Great minds think alike 

I am thinking of aqua regia.





Stunna said:


> pretty sure a picture was posted at some point





Detective said:


> Yep, the Yasha picture was floating around here last year, iirc.



Haha, the cute japanese chick in the bathroom?




~Gesy~ said:


> Is he fat and balding?
> 
> Because that's how I picture him, no offense yash.



I have lots of hair (but they have been falling out fast since I came to Arizona :/) and I have a 25-ish BMI.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2014)

what? no, I know you're not a girl


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2014)

What? Stunna doesn't know that Yasha is a girl? I mean, the name is a huge clue. I know we all agreed to keep it a secret for Yash's privacy sake, but I thought it was obvious. It was a reverse joke, because while we made fun of her for the whole Yumi thing, making others believe she was a guy, when he was actually a she all along.

Damn Stunna, we did you wrong by witholding that info.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2014)

I... I still get the daughter... right?


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I... I still get the daughter... right?



You mean son, right? I mean, women always want to have baby boys.

Since you came out earlier in that other KT thread, this shouldn't be an issue for you, I assume?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2014)

I ain't gay, bruh

but I could always use a ward


----------



## Yasha (Oct 23, 2014)

The Adam's apple removal surgery cost me a fortune.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 23, 2014)

Fucking Yasha


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I ain't gay, bruh
> 
> but I could always use a ward


----------



## Yasha (Oct 23, 2014)

Stunna is looking for his Theon Greyjoy, or rather Reek.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 23, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Stunna is looking for his Theon Greyjoy, or rather Reek.



Can people understand your accent in Arizona or vice versa?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 23, 2014)

I have to repeat myself a few times sometimes. That hurt my feelings.


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I have to repeat myself a few times sometimes. That hurt my feelings.



Did you automatically look for subtitles around the chest area of random people speaking, and get slapped by a couple women as a result?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 24, 2014)

You're all girls to me. 



Yasha said:


> Any restaurants you would recommend in Chandler? (your second clue)
> 
> And what are the tourist destinations you would recommend to people who are in Arizona for the first time? (Grand Canyon is sort of a must I guess?)



Depends on what you want I guess. I'm a big sushi eater, so my favorite is "Ra's" and...and...shit, I can never remember the name but it's on Ray and Priest. Unfortunately I'm also the kind of guy who is perfectly content with Subway and Jack in the Box, so....

I've been to Sedona and Montezuma's Castle. Very nice places. I want to see Monument Valley, but haven't done so. 

Apocalypse Now: A+

This is atmosphere in its perfected form. I love how fun and epic everything is at first, only for things to become more unsettling and disturbing as the ending gets closer.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 24, 2014)

You are not from Chandler?


----------



## Slice (Oct 24, 2014)

Detective said:


> That's what I was thinking as well, but a friend of mine said the brown leather would be unique, as everyone either gets black or grey leather.
> 
> Decisions, decisions...



You are correct that most people pick the black. But it just works so well with the white exterior you cant go wrong with it.



Detective said:


> What? Stunna doesn't know that Yasha is a girl? I mean, the name is a huge clue.



But... Yasha _is_ a male name.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 24, 2014)

*Calvary*_(2014)_ - 8/10

Wow. A brilliant, brilliant movie that got so little attention that it's damn near criminal. Great cast with great performances, beautiful scenery and cinematography, simple story-line and yet full of colorful moments. Undoubtedly one of this year's best pictures, if not THE best. Must watch.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 24, 2014)

3 orders of fry rice, 4 orders of Kung Pow chicken and 2 chop suey.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 24, 2014)

Yasha said:


> You are not from Chandler?



I'm technically from Tempe, but I've lived in Chandler for the past 10-15 years.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 24, 2014)

[hulu]savmpcsbf3xhctbkrh_2ig[/hulu]


----------



## Grape (Oct 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]hxFwActQcGI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 24, 2014)

Holy FUCK! Alien Isolation has INSANE visuals! I'm going to play the shit out of this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2014)

*Transformers 4 *- *5/10*

Too tired and lazy to give a proper impression.. The plot is shit tho.. Not that any of the prior movies have decent plots, but something is just too nasty about this one, and wahlberg doesn't do that much of a better job than labeaouf(I mean that both of them sucked in this franchise).. Action was good, but that's it.. 

*Godzilla* - *4/10*

The pace, dialogue, and interrupted action was one big "WTF?"... Even the plot was weak but I'll give it the benefit of the doubt and say it's an obvious sequel bait.. I am not an expert on daikaiju movies but was Godzilla _NEVER _a threat to humanity? It takes away from his intimidation a lot. And the bomb plotline was a big waste of time, it's obvious padding that was the filler between the fucking interrupted fights.. Oh and after spending a billion hours talking about the bomb they finally "let them fight" and the bomb is still used in an unconvincing matter.. 

I don't care tho, as long as they DO NOT FUCK UP GHIDORAH..


----------



## Stunna (Oct 24, 2014)

*The Little Mermaid* ~ A


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 24, 2014)

Do you think you'll ever grow bored of watching the same films?


----------



## Butcher (Oct 24, 2014)

Going to see John Wick with Mag tomorrow.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 24, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Do you think you'll ever grow bored of watching the same films?


Certain ones? Yes, obviously.

This one? Never.


----------



## Detective (Oct 24, 2014)

Stunna, stop teasing Masterrace with your avatar. How cruel


----------



## Stunna (Oct 24, 2014)

Wh-

Dammit, Detective.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 24, 2014)

She isn't fair skinned


----------



## Karasu (Oct 24, 2014)

Stunna said:


> *The Little Mermaid* ~ A



wtf  not sure if serious...


----------



## Detective (Oct 24, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> She isn't fair skinned



Probably voiced by one, though.


----------



## Detective (Oct 24, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Wh-
> 
> Dammit, Detective.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 24, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> wtf  not sure if serious...


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey, you got yourself a new fan Stunna! Way to go 

edit; and a new avatar, as always


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 24, 2014)

Stunna, the world is against you.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 24, 2014)

This isn't a new avatar, Liveburd; I've worn it before.

And what else is new, Han.


----------



## Butcher (Oct 24, 2014)

I have never in all my forum years, seen a guy change their avatar as much as Stunna has.


----------



## Detective (Oct 24, 2014)

Stunna continuining to honey trap Masterrace with his avy choices.


----------



## Detective (Oct 24, 2014)

Butcher said:


> I have never in all my forum years, seen a guy change their avatar as much as Stunna has.



Super models change clothing less than Stunna changes sets.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 24, 2014)

Butcher said:


> I have never in all my forum years, seen a guy change their avatar as much as Stunna has.



This shit's his job


----------



## Jena (Oct 24, 2014)

*Snow Monkeys* - 10/10 would monkey

Liam Neeson narrates a documentary about a group of monkeys that look like balls of fur with faces stuck in them. It was amazing. I'm not even being sarcastic. First of all, this is what they look like:



Second of all, this is what the babies look like:



(and they jump around on all fours like rabbits when they're babies)

THIRD OF ALL, they take long baths in the hotsprings and throw snowballs at each other:



This shit was shot in HD and is stunningly beautiful. And these monkeys are so goddamn adorable, even when they're doing horrible shit like raping each other or tearing each other's faces off. I mean...fucking look at them. How can they be real. How is this real.

Would recommend this documentary. Fucking Snow Monkeys, bitch.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 24, 2014)

> And these monkeys are so goddamn adorable, even when they're doing horrible shit like raping each other


legit took a spit take


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 24, 2014)

John Wick: A-

Very entertaining actioner. Everyone who likes action flicks should pursue it in the theaters.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 24, 2014)

*John Wick*
Yup that was stellar not at The Guest, The Rover or Kanako levels but exactly what that movie should have been, good violence, clean story, full of great actors.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 24, 2014)

Happy about John wick


----------



## Jena (Oct 24, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> stfu **



no u, fuckwit


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 24, 2014)

Taleran said:


> *John Wick*
> Yup that was stellar not at The Guest, The Rover or Kanako levels but exactly what that movie should have been, good violence, clean story, full of great actors.



I believe "The Rover" is what I'm watching tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2014)

Holy shit.  Captain America's suit looks awful!  I don't remember it being that bad.


----------



## Ae (Oct 25, 2014)

It's the way the gif was edited


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

*Film:* John Wick
*Rating:* 100+ Kills in 1 h 40 minutes of work/★★★★★
*Comments:* It wasn't just any fucking dog. And it was avenged well. This needs to become a series. Great cast of unique characters, and there already seems to be a system in place within the film universe. Dem Coins.


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

Now that my due diligence of reviewing the film is complete, I shall go and finish off my evening out. Have a good night all!

*P.S:* Rukia and I can add another film to our "I told you so" list. Feels good, man.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 25, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I am without strings


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 25, 2014)

*The Purge: Anarchy*

A definite improvement on the first and it presented some great ideas of this movie and a sequel or more but it never quite lived up to it's potential. I thought from the beginning until the time all of the main characters came together it was fantastic. The suspense and build up were just perfect. I haven't felt it like that watching a movie in a long while. Once they came together it lost it's edge and started going downhill but maintained some of the zest. I like the idea of the govt. boosting the killings and the rebel group fighting back but the demonizing of the rich was shoved down our throats WAY too much. 

I thought they got just enough of it in there early on when they talked about rich families paying the sick or poor to kill them but the dinner party bidding and such was a bit too much. I did think the balance of creepy and violence was spot on. Didn't get so gory as to be a turn off and didn't delve into the creepy so much that it started to feel like a horror. Back to the MC's coming together, I really liked Grillo in this but the rest of the characters I could have done without. They were just annoying for the most part. 

I had no intention of watching this but it was enjoyable and I like the direction they are aiming so I would be open to watching another.

3.5/5


----------



## Yasha (Oct 25, 2014)

Got pulled over by a police officer for not turning on the headlight. She checked my license and ID, then returned them to me without issuing me a ticket. Does that mean she let me go or they are going to mail a ticket to my house?


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 25, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Got pulled over by a police officer for not turning on the headlight. She checked my license and ID, then returned them to me without issuing me a ticket. Does that mean she let me go or they are going to mail a ticket to my house?



Prepare for prison rape.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 25, 2014)

I hate United States. I wanna go home


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 25, 2014)

See the bright site, you will find many people with similar interest to yours in prison.


----------



## Jena (Oct 25, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Got pulled over by a police officer for not turning on the headlight. She checked my license and ID, then returned them to me without issuing me a ticket. Does that mean she let me go or they are going to mail a ticket to my house?



Yea you're fine. You usually don't get a ticket for the headlight thing unless the cop is an exceptional asshole or it's a small town and they literally have nothing else to do. You would've gotten a ticket from the cop if you were going to get one, though.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks, Jena. Do they keep a record of warning or something in their database?


----------



## Jena (Oct 25, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Thanks, Jena. Do they keep a record of warning or something in their database?



Pfffft, no. And I don't think you have to pay minor traffic tickets if you're a tourist, really. Like, you'd be out of the country before the arduous process of filling out paperwork and shit got done. They can't really force you to pay it if you're gone (like the ONLY thing they could do would be to forbid you from returning to the US, which no government official is going to do over a parking ticket or some shit). There's no way they're going to go through the trouble of mailing a summons and shit to you when you're halfway across the world. I bet if you get pulled over again and lead with "i'm a tourist" they'll just give you warnings unless it's vehicular manslaughter.

I know someone who got a speeding ticket in Germany like 5 years ago and never paid it, and he's been back there since. I doubt any country is going to go through the effort of shaking someone down over something like that.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 25, 2014)

I've always presumed there is some record of a warning, but I've never gotten one. Maybe their send the Prison Rapist to you in the mail!

Rover: B-

Eh, can't share Taleran's enthusiasm. It's not a bad movie. The acting is exceptionally good, with the actors barely resembling their normal selves. Was that Robert Pattinson? It was! I didn't see any "Twilight" there at all! But I'm not a big fan of this kind of pacing...To me, lots of drawn out shots of people driving and walking aren't atmospheric. To me it's just padding. Not my cup of tea, but the film is fine for what it is. It's an artsy drama with a post apocalyptic setting...except this is a low budgeted film, so just expect them to film in the more isolated areas of Australia.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 25, 2014)

Jena, you rock.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 25, 2014)

One dumb question: If I want to pump full tank gasoline and pay in cash, how much do I need to pay upfront since I don't know how much it's going to cost me pumping full tank.


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

Just got home, was a great night. Yasha, you're good, dude. They saw that you were a vistor to the state, especially an international tourist, and understood right away that your driving laws and theirs would have some potential room for misunderstandings.

Now if you were speeding like crazy, or ran a deliberate red light, they would have sent the ticket to the rental dealership, which you would then have had to pay prior to checking the car back in and leaving.


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

Yasha said:


> One dumb question: If I want to pump full tank gasoline and pay in cash, how much do I need to pay upfront since I don't know how much it's going to cost me pumping full tank.



There is an automatic valve that cuts off the gas when it detects that you have reached the maximum limit for your gas tank type. All gas stations in the US and Canada have them. It allows you to pump until the limiter is hit.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 25, 2014)

Detective said:


> Just got home, was a great night. Yasha, you're good, dude. They saw that you were a vistor to the state, especially an international tourist, and understood right away that your driving laws and theirs would have some potential room for misunderstandings.
> 
> Now if you were speeding like crazy, or ran a deliberate red light, they would have sent the ticket to the rental dealership, which you would then have had to pay prior to checking the car back in and leaving.



They send ticket to rental dealership instead of issuing it on the spot? Will the officer inform you they are going to do so?




Detective said:


> There is an automatic valve that cuts off the gas when it detects that you have reached the maximum limit for your gas tank type. All gas stations in the US and Canada have them. It allows you to pump until the limiter is hit.



So I just pay any amount X and if it costs me less than X, I just go back inside and ask for the change?


----------



## Jena (Oct 25, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> I've always presumed there is some record of a warning, but I've never gotten one. Maybe their send the Prison Rapist to you in the mail!



 I always wonder if they even file them, because my uncle has gotten like 5 warnings for leaving his headlights off and no ticket. 



Yasha said:


> One dumb question: If I want to pump full tank gasoline and pay in cash, how much do I need to pay upfront since I don't know how much it's going to cost me pumping full tank.



You can't pre-pay. At the pump there'll be an option that says "pay inside." Just hit that. Like Detective said, it'll automatically shut off when your tank is full. You can also just squeeze it with your hand, keep an eye on the price, and let go when it gets to the amount you want to pay (so if you want to pay $40, just let go when it's at like $39.50 or something). Then you can pay inside with cash you just tell them what number pump you used.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm trying to avoid using my credit card for gas because
1) The bank in Malaysia called me to ask if I just used their credit card in US. It's good security measure, but the 30 seconds phone call cost me 6 dollars.
2) I saw a lady at the gas station on the brink of tears because somebody else pumped the gas after her and it's somehow charged to her credit card (not sure how it happened), which made me paranoid.


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

Yasha said:


> They send ticket to rental dealership instead of issuing it on the spot? Will the officer inform you they are going to do so?



Sorry I should have clarified, the they in this instance is the automatic speeding machines that some intersections have, in addition to red light cameras. Usually you will see a sign posted when you approach one of these locations.

There is no officers involved in this case. If you are stopped by a cop, they will mention to you face to face, and note the rental information on the registration.



> So I just pay any amount X and if it costs me less than X, I just go back inside and ask for the change?



I had an experience in the US where a gas station expected me to pay first, but I mentioned that I was from Canada, and usually we pump first and pay 2nd. But I guess that has to do with common gas station crime in the US, sadly. The gas station was fine with me coming inside to pay(I could have used my credit card, but I didn't trust the machines, so I had extra cash to burn).

You should tell them that you will pump first, and then come inside to pay. Make sure to get a receipt as well.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 25, 2014)

Jena said:


> You can't pre-pay. At the pump there'll be an option that says "pay inside." Just hit that. Like Detective said, it'll automatically shut off when your tank is full. You can also just squeeze it with your hand, keep an eye on the price, and let go when it gets to the amount you want to pay (so if you want to pay $40, just let go when it's at like $39.50 or something). Then you can pay inside with cash you just tell them what number pump you used.



Oh, it's pump first pay later?

What if I don't pay and just drive away?


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Oh, it's pump first pay later?
> 
> What if I don't pay and just drive away?



That's what they are paranoid about, but it's kind of stupid as most gas stations should have a shit load of surveillance cameras to catch license plates for prosecution if necessary.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 25, 2014)

Ok, I have no problem paying first, but want to make sure they will give me back the change, if any.


----------



## Jena (Oct 25, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Oh, it's pump first pay later?
> 
> What if I don't pay and just drive away?



Then you will definitely get arrested  They take that shit seriously.

You can still pay with cash though, you don't have to use a card. Or you could use the card inside the station. You just go in when you're done filling up (just leave your car by the pump and walk in). If you're not sure what to do, you can surreptitiously watch people. A lot of people pay inside because they want to get snacks or they don't trust the machines outside.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 25, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Oh, it's pump first pay later?



You pay first. So if you want to pay in cash you go in and give them like $40 or whatever and if you finish at 28 or some such you go back in and get your change. 

As for driving off, some places have cameras or the employees write down license plate numbers.


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Ok, I have no problem paying first, but want to make sure they will give me back the change, if any.



Just look for that Pay Inside button, or just simply do this:

Park the car into a spot, and then go inside to tell the cashier that you are filling up a rental, and will come inside to pay as you're not sure how much the full tank is until you hit the limit after pumping the gas. Point out which is your car. They should be fine with it.

Just go to one of the larger chain gas stations(i.e. Super America). It shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

I must say though, Yasha's Adventures in America is equally hilarious, creepy and adorable all at once, somehow.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 25, 2014)

All clear, thanks. I paid with credit card and the machine required me to enter the zip code (huh?). Took me a while to find out the zip code of Chandler.


----------



## Jena (Oct 25, 2014)

I honestly didn't even know you could go inside and pay first, then pump the gas


----------



## Yasha (Oct 25, 2014)

Detective said:


> I must say though, Yasha's Adventures in America is equally hilarious, creepy and adorable all at once, somehow.



I have no refutation to that. This trip total makes me feel like I was born yesterday. I have to learn how to pull out my car key, how to drive, how to turn on the headlights, how to pump gas, how to use auto gear, etc.


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I have no refutation to that. This trip total makes me feel like I was born yesterday. I have to learn how to pull out my car key, how to drive, how to turn on the headlights, how to pump gas, how to use auto gear, etc.



Life is just one big learning experience and adventure, brother. Ain't no shame in doing something for the first time. You will be better for it.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 25, 2014)

Jena said:


> I honestly didn't even know you could go inside and pay first, then pump the gas



Where do you live? I don't think I have been to a city where you can pump without paying. I remember when I was younger you could but not anymore.

The weirdest thing for me is in places like Oregon where you aren't supposed to pump your own gas. That pissed me off. I don't want to have to wait for some fool to do it for me and be expected to tip.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 25, 2014)

I am going to drive 500 miles this weekend (going to Grand Canyon and back). If you guys don't hear back from me anymore, I guess this is goodbye.

Signed,
Yasha


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

Jena said:


> I honestly didn't even know you could go inside and pay first, then pump the gas



You can but it's really not necessary unless the location where you are getting gas is super paranoid about shit, and there is only 1 attendant at 3 am in the morning.

Here in Toronto, I just pump first, and casually walk inside to pay. Or if I'm in a rush, just select the debit/credit card option, enter the pin, pump my gas, and collect my receipt.

When I was in your city, I pumped gas at a Super America, and the attendant turned on the speaker system to ask me to come inside to pay first as well, but I mentioned that I was visiting from Canada, and would be inside shortly to pay. They were surprised, but had no issues really.

It was a bit weird that they asked because there were so many cameras around that I could see, and a local cop parked at the gas station getting gas himself.

You know that Super America right before you get into the Terminal 1 entrance at the St. Paul Airport? That's the one.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 25, 2014)

If I don't want to pay 100+ dollars to sleep a few hours in a motel, is it safe or legal to just park my car somewhere and sleep inside? How easy is it in general to find a free public carpark?


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Where do you live? I don't think I have been to a city where you can pump without paying. I remember when I was younger you could but not anymore.
> 
> The weirdest thing for me is in places like Oregon where you aren't supposed to pump your own gas. That pissed me off. I don't want to have to wait for some fool to do it for me and be expected to tip.



Jena lives in a rather friendly overall place, though. That's probably why she never even thought of it. 

Also, New Jersey is like Oregon too. By state law, they have attendants to pump the gas for you, as part of their job duties.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 25, 2014)

Yasha said:


> If I don't want to pay 100+ dollars to sleep a few hours in a motel, is it safe or legal to just park my car somewhere and sleep inside? How easy is it in general to find a free public carpark?



Safety depends on where you are at. You can park anywhere it doesn't tell you not to via sign. Cops may come up at some point and tell you to move on but you wouldn't get in any trouble. There are actual rest stops along certain roadways as well. 

Your best bet is to find a place where a couple of other cars are parked in a lot or something and just get right beside them and look like you belong.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 25, 2014)

I guess it has to do with the unemployment rate of the state and the state government wants to create more job opportunities.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 25, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Safety depends on where you are at. You can park anywhere it doesn't tell you not to via sign. Cops may come up at some point and tell you to move on but you wouldn't get in any trouble. There are actual rest stops along certain roadways as well.
> 
> Your best bet is to find a place where a couple of other cars are parked in a lot or something and just get right beside them and look like you belong.


 
Awesome. I will try my luck then. Worse comes to worst, I will sleep in car trunk.


----------



## Jena (Oct 25, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Where do you live? I don't think I have been to a city where you can pump without paying. I remember when I was younger you could but not anymore.



Minnesota. I tend to pay at the pump usually, but when I pay with cash I always pump first, then pay inside. 



Detective said:


> You know that Super America right before you get into the Terminal 1 entrance at the St. Paul Airport? That's the one.



I actually _do_ know where that is 

EDIT:



Yasha said:


> If I don't want to pay 100+ dollars to sleep a few hours in a motel, is it safe or legal to just park my car somewhere and sleep inside? How easy is it in general to find a free public carpark?



Honestly, I would not advise it but I guess it depends on where you are.


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

Yasha said:


> If I don't want to pay 100+ dollars to sleep a few hours in a motel, is it safe or legal to just park my car somewhere and sleep inside? How easy is it in general to find a free public carpark?



Don't do that shit, Yash. It's not safe. There should be no legal ramifications, but you could easily be held up if it's not a high visibility/public access area. 

Try to find a Holiday Inn Express, just stay the night, and get some nice rest. You can probably find someplace less than $100, without any issues.


----------



## The World (Oct 25, 2014)

Jena said:


> Yea you're fine. You usually don't get a ticket for the headlight thing unless the cop is an exceptional asshole or it's a small town and they literally have nothing else to do. You would've gotten a ticket from the cop if you were going to get one, though.



DONT COME TO NEW YORK THEN

COP WILL GIVE YOU A TICKET JUST TO FILL HIS QUOTA


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I guess it has to do with the unemployment rate of the state and the state government wants to create more job opportunities.



In New Jersey specifically, a lot of it had to do with the Mafia and the Unions, though.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 25, 2014)

Detective said:


> Don't do that shit, Yash. It's not safe. There should be no legal ramifications, but you could easily be held up if it's not a high visibility/public access area.



I know we ain't as friendly as Canada D but it ain't all like that. I would sleep in most places outside of bad crime areas. Like I said, find a parking lot with some cars and pull in beside them. Nobody will even know he is in the car to stick him up. And if you still feel shaky find a shopping center with a 24 hour fast food place and park there.


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

Yasha, if you are really going to try and sleep in your rental car, then I would suggest finding a parking lot of a 24 Hour Walmart, where there is a shitload of bright parking lights, and camp out close to some cars near the entrance area(not too far out where you are isolated in the back of the parking lot).

Like I said above, it's still risky, but use your judgement brother. I would suggest against trying this at a Target location, because unlike in Canada, they are not 24 hour operations(and close at 10pm).


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I know we ain't as friendly as Canada D but it ain't all like that. I would sleep in most places outside of bad crime areas. Like I said, find a parking lot with some cars and pull in beside them. Nobody will even know he is in the car to stick him up. And if you still feel shaky find a shopping center with a 24 hour fast food place and park there.



I know C, but I was just giving him my 2 cents as a precaution, since I worry about him. Yash is a smart dude, but he is a fish out of water right now. I also mentioned the 24 Hour bright lit Walmart option, near the entrance area, so he has that as a potential choice as well.


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

Jena said:


> I actually _do_ know where that is



Hahaha, good times. 

I still can't get over getting a Juicy Lucy at the 58, and then trying to order a Triple S salad, not realizing that they have another Juicy Lucy hidden in the salad itself.


----------



## Jena (Oct 25, 2014)

Detective said:


> Try to find a Holiday Inn Express, just stay the night, and get some nice rest. You can probably find someplace less than $100, without any issues.



On that note, Yasha, I work at part time at a hotel and can give some general advice on how to squeeze a lower rate out of them 

call in or walk in to make a reservation for sure, if you want to be extra skimpy pull up their prices on expedia on your phone or whatever (just see generally how much it is, expedia prices are marked down from the usual room rate). when you walk in they'll give you their spiel about room rates.

then you have a few options:

be like "well it's X price online for the same room, can you give me the room at that rate?" if they're not busy that night, they will do it and you don't have to deal with expedia's nonsense
if you're youngish, say you're a college student and ask for a student discount. they almost never ask for a student ID but if they do just say you left it at home. if they're insistant just be like "nevermind, what's the lowest rate you can do?"
if they quote you at like $100 and you want to pay say $80 for the night, just ask them how close they can get you to $80. if they're not busy, they'll probably give it to you for what you ask as long as it's not more than like 40% off the room rate
(attempt this only if you can lie confidently) if it's a Best Western, tell them you're a triple A member. they offer a special discounted room rate, and like 99% of the time they never even ask for a AAA card or ID, they just give you the discount. If they do, just be like "oh I don't have it on me" and bail, but they probably won't.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 25, 2014)

Good ideas. I will write down the Walmart, 24-hour restaurants and some cheap hotels in that area just in case.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 25, 2014)

*Children's Hospital season 1*

Meh. I got a couple of laughs out of it and since it was very short I will watch season 2 but my expectations are pretty low. 

_C_


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> *Children's Hospital season 1*
> 
> Meh. I got a couple of laughs out of it and since it was very short I will watch season 2 but my expectations are pretty low.
> 
> _C_



C, are you following any of the new shows this year? Or watching the continuations of the previous ones? Person of Interest has taken it to another level, dude. :amazed


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 25, 2014)

Detective said:


> C, are you following any of the new shows this year? Or watching the continuations of the previous ones? Person of Interest has taken it to another level, dude. :amazed



Nothing specifically. I will probably check out PoI when season 4 finishes. 

I was mainly just searching for some comedies to get into because I have an AD craving but know I only get 4 seasons of that before I have to move on again


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

If you like comedies, Psych is amazing. Just finished earlier this year. 8 seasons of quality laughs, and a lot of pop culture jokes and obscure references from the 80's and 90's in a weekly crime solving lulzy format.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 25, 2014)

Jena said:


> On that note, Yasha, I work at part time at a hotel and can give some general advice on how to squeeze a lower rate out of them
> 
> call in or walk in to make a reservation for sure, if you want to be extra skimpy pull up their prices on expedia on your phone or whatever (just see generally how much it is, expedia prices are marked down from the usual room rate). when you walk in they'll give you their spiel about room rates.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for the tips. You guys are awesome. Just let me know if next time you guys happen to be in Malaysia and need any help/advice.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 25, 2014)

Detective said:


> If you like comedies, Psych is amazing. Just finished earlier this year. 8 seasons of quality laughs, and a lot of pop culture jokes and obscure references from the 80's and 90's in a weekly crime solving lulzy format.



I can add it to the list and give it a look at some point. The comedy list is short right now.


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I can add it to the list and give it a look at some point. The comedy list is short right now.



You will enjoy it. It's the ultimate Bromance comedy. 

Also, I have no shame in admitting this, but I like a nice romantic comedy film every now and then myself, but the fucking genre is so bare thin, that I am always let down by any new entries.


----------



## Slice (Oct 25, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> You pay first. So if you want to pay in cash you go in and give them like $40 or whatever and if you finish at 28 or some such you go back in and get your change.



That has to be the most ineffective and unfriendly way to do this ever.
I can only imagine how annoying it must be to wait until the guys before you went inside _two times_ to pay their stuff.

Here its: Fill up, go inside, pay exact price, drive away. Every single gas station has a camera that gets your license plate if you drive away without paying.



Cyphon said:


> I was mainly just searching for some comedies to get into(



Archer


----------



## Yasha (Oct 25, 2014)

License plate can be removed or falsified.

It's always pay first pump later in Asian region.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm so glad John Wick is doing well, always had a spot for Keanu Reeves.




Cyphon said:


> I was mainly just searching for some comedies to get into



Archer or Parks and Rec


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 25, 2014)

My best hotel advise, and I'm sure Jena would agree with me, is to coat the bed with semen. Because you don't know what horrific things those bed sheets have seen and at least you'll know that you're DNA is protecting you from theirs. I do that all the time, sometimes even in other peoples beds.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 25, 2014)

I did not think you would like the Rover as much as I did.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 25, 2014)

The Rover was a stream of outstanding acting performances. Guy Pearce flawless as expected but Pattinson was most impressive, didn't think he had an acting ability of that level in him.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 25, 2014)

Slice said:


> That has to be the most ineffective and unfriendly way to do this ever.
> I can only imagine how annoying it must be to wait until the guys before you went inside _two times_ to pay their stuff.



It doesn't usually happen like that though. A good portion of people pay with credit cards at the pump and unless you go at an extremely busy time there are always open pumps so you aren't behind someone anyway.



> Archer





Liverbird said:


> Archer or Parks and Rec



Added.


I watched the trailer for Rover a little bit ago. Didn't really interest me but was shocked to see Robert Pattinson in the trailer looking and acting like he was. What a transformation.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> The Rover was a stream of outstanding acting performances. Guy Pearce flawless as expected but Pattinson was most impressive, didn't think he had an acting ability of that level in him.


Pattinson was tremendous in Cosmopolis.  You should check it out if you haven't.


----------



## Slice (Oct 25, 2014)

Pattinson is not a bad actor. Working hard not to be typecast for romantic stuff all the time. He could have just played it safe and only do romantic teeny movies for years.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 25, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Pattinson was tremendous in Cosmopolis.  You should check it out if you haven't.



Is Cosmopolis really worth it though? Heard awful stuff about it, and based on the synopsis it's very unlikely I will have my mind changed and watch it.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 25, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Added.
> 
> 
> I watched the trailer for Rover a little bit ago. Didn't really interest me but was shocked to see Robert Pattinson in the trailer looking and acting like he was. What a transformation.



If you decide to give Parks and Rec a go(which you should), you just have to try and get through the first season(6 episodes) and everything after will be top notch and hilarious. It really is one of the best shows I've watched, and I'm not easily impressed so that's saying something.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Is Cosmopolis really worth it though? Heard awful stuff about it, and based on the synopsis it's very unlikely I will have my mind changed and watch it.



It's a little odd but it's a fantastic film


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 25, 2014)

Detective said:


> You can but it's really not necessary unless the location where you are getting gas is super paranoid about shit, and there is only 1 attendant at 3 am in the morning.
> 
> Here in Toronto, I just pump first, and casually walk inside to pay. Or if I'm in a rush, just select the debit/credit card option, enter the pin, pump my gas, and collect my receipt.
> 
> ...





Jena said:


> I honestly didn't even know you could go inside and pay first, then pump the gas





Y'all on that Tundra life.


----------



## Ae (Oct 25, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Is Cosmopolis really worth it though? Heard awful stuff about it, and based on the synopsis it's very unlikely I will have my mind changed and watch it.



It depends on what you enjoy


----------



## Jena (Oct 25, 2014)

Slice said:


> Pattinson is not a bad actor. Working hard not to be typecast for romantic stuff all the time. He could have just played it safe and only do romantic teeny movies for years.



He's actually pretty interesting in interviews. He's this weird, dirty misanthropic hobo off-camera. The contrast between that and tween heartthrob is bizarre and fascinating. 



also

[youtube]rtZAuieMCVQ[/youtube]


----------



## Ae (Oct 25, 2014)

He's adorable
[YOUTUBE]EzAEhJ-ELzE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Oct 25, 2014)

I don't think many people hate the Twilight movies as much as the actors in them.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 25, 2014)

I never understood the sex appeal about the white guy in Twilight. I was shocked that that guy was considered a sex idol to teens and stuff.


----------



## The World (Oct 25, 2014)

Jena said:


> I honestly didn't even know you could go inside and pay first, then pump the gas





Slice said:


> That has to be the most ineffective and unfriendly way to do this ever.
> I can only imagine how annoying it must be to wait until the guys before you went inside _two times_ to pay their stuff.
> 
> Here its: Fill up, go inside, pay exact price, drive away. Every single gas station has a camera that gets your license plate if you drive away without paying.



excuse me, but what world do you live in?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 25, 2014)

they live in more *ahem* rural areas


----------



## Slice (Oct 25, 2014)

Paying first is pretty stupid. 



The World said:


> excuse me, but what world do you live in?



In a world where an articles label says its '9,99' and then you go pay for it and its actually '9,99' and not magically '11,13' or something like that.


----------



## Ae (Oct 25, 2014)

Wait. You guys dont just swipe your cards?


----------



## Jena (Oct 25, 2014)

Parallax said:


> they live in more *ahem* rural areas



?? not even, but whatever...

So, wait, if you swipe your card at the pump do you have to enter in the amount you want to put on it before you start getting gas? That makes no sense.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 25, 2014)

I wasn't seriously responding to Warudo's comments, Jena


----------



## Ae (Oct 25, 2014)

Jena said:


> So, wait, if you swipe your card at the pump do you have to enter in the amount you want to put on it before you start getting gas? That makes no sense.



No, it charge you for however much you fill.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 25, 2014)

Going inside and paying for your gas is ineffective and unfriendly...you wot m8? 

Walk in

"20 dollars worth of gas please"

Fill up tank until it hits 20 dollars


???



Jena said:


> ?? not even, but whatever...
> 
> So, wait, if you swipe your card at the pump do you have to enter in the amount you want to put on it before you start getting gas? That makes no sense.



*blinks


You would just fill up until you decide you've had enough, and then let go.


----------



## Ae (Oct 25, 2014)

How are you an adult and not know this Jena...


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 25, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> It's a little odd but it's a fantastic film





Masterpiece said:


> It depends on what you enjoy



I might, after all, give it a try some time in the future.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 25, 2014)

That's racist.


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

Jena said:


> So, wait, if you swipe your card at the pump do you have to enter in the amount you want to put on it before you start getting gas? That makes no sense.



Yes. That's what I do when I use my card at the pump. It automatically sets it to the gas amount/dollar value that you select. It's rather efficient, actually.


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> That's racist.



But not false


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 25, 2014)

*Lets Be Cops*

B-


----------



## Jena (Oct 25, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> How are you an adult and not know this Jena...



That's what I _do_ though, and you guys were saying it was weird :rawr

>drive up to pump
>swipe card
>select fuel type
>pump gas
>stop when tank is full/you reach the amount you want to pay
>leave

And then you were talking about pre-paying for gas, so I was wondering how you would do that if you're paying with a credit card outside, because I've never seen a pump where you pay with the card FIRST, and THEN fill up your car.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 25, 2014)

Jena said:


> That's what I _do_ though, and you guys were saying it was weird :rawr
> 
> >drive up to pump
> >swipe card
> ...




We're talking about paying with cash.


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

Stop confusing her, you bastards


----------



## Parallax (Oct 25, 2014)

I think everyone is confused

I was gonna watch John Wick last night but ended up seeing Rosemary's Baby, it was aight.


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]lfF0vxKZRhc[/YOUTUBE]

Stunna's gonna be the only one who hates that this is getting re-released.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2014)

Why would I be unhappy about that.


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Why would I be unhappy about that.



What? 

Stop pretending like you didn't have a strong negative response to 2001. 

We still think you did it to be "edgy" though


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 25, 2014)

Don't act all innocent now Stunna, we all know you're a hater and how shit your taste is



~Gesy~ said:


> *Lets Be Cops*
> 
> B-



Hilarious comedy flick


----------



## Grape (Oct 25, 2014)

Fun fact: in the state of Oregon it's illegal to pump your own gas.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 25, 2014)

I'll take "Dumb Laws" for 300, Alex.


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

^ 



















^ VBD with that finishing move again.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2014)

I said the movie is boring, but I also acknowledged its technical brilliance.

That was also almost four years ago.

Get that weak shit out of here.


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

The Stunna Vs 2001 tag will never die


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 25, 2014)

May the voice of HAL9000 haunt him forever


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Ae (Oct 25, 2014)

Today, I learn what docking is


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 25, 2014)

The concepts of pre-paying gas and paying with card are completely new to me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 25, 2014)

#firstworldproblems


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

Well, you guys use stallion thoroughbred horses like in the Zorro TV series, that don't require any fuel other than just water and hay/grass, so it doesn't surprise me that you would be unaware of gas station fueling etiquette, Sama.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 25, 2014)

Mexico isn't some backwards stereotype


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 25, 2014)

Detective said:


> Well, you guys use stallion thoroughbred horses like in the Zorro TV series, that don't require any fuel other than just water and hay/grass, so it doesn't surprise me that you would be unaware of gas station fueling etiquette, Sama.



Well El Zorro is set LA which is no longer part of mexico, so you will have to ask para about whatever they still use horses or not, here in mexico we use motorized donkeys so we still need to charge fuel.


----------



## Butcher (Oct 25, 2014)

John Wick- Really good action movie. Plot was simple, characters are entertaining enough. Haven't seen an action movie that uses guns right in a long time. 

*8.0/10*


----------



## Parallax (Oct 25, 2014)

Only LAPD uses horses as transportation


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

Fuck da police


----------



## Ae (Oct 25, 2014)

I thought you would be pro police D


----------



## Jena (Oct 25, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Today, I learn what docking is



that picture tho


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 25, 2014)

the cops ride horses here in nyc too


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 25, 2014)

Sooo, am I the only that's watched Calvary here or is it just that you haven't talked about it? Because that shit deserves at least some discussion.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 25, 2014)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]lfF0vxKZRhc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Stunna's gonna be the only one who hates that this is getting re-released.



Well  maybe not just Stunna.


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I thought you would be pro police D



I am pro truth and justice.

The American Police institution has failed to thoroughly convince me that they believe in the same ideals that I do.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2014)

*Hocus Pocus*

I can only assume people still talk about this movie out of nostalgia, cause this is that hot gawbage.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 25, 2014)

*John Wick*- Thoroughly entertaining, and it had some slick gun kata .

*My rating: 7.9/10*

Guess I'll see Fury next week by myself.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 25, 2014)

In Canada our Mounties ride Moose


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> In Canada our Mounties ride Moose



Tactical Assault Moose


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 636
> User Name 	Posts
> Detective 	131
> ...



What the hell? How is this even possible? I don't post as much as I used to.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 25, 2014)

What the fuck Detective, you topped Stunna, hell.. you have double his posts! 

Get your shit together man


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2014)

It's been months since my streak of being the top poster here was broken 

thank Luca for that


----------



## Ae (Oct 25, 2014)

Just notice Luc hasn't been posting


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2014)

he's taking a break


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

Stelios scared the shit out of Luca again, huh?


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 25, 2014)

Stunna said:


> It's been months since my streak of being the top poster here was broken



you had one job stunna, you had one fucking job


----------



## Slice (Oct 25, 2014)

Detective said:


> Stelios scared the shit out of Luca again, huh?



He's on one of his forum breaks because he wants to focus on school.


And damn is using this site on mobile terrible.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 25, 2014)

Yeah I think he is in his last year of uni, can't spend that much time on a chinese cartoon forum and get a good grade.


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

Run The Jewels 2 - Soooooo good


----------



## Ae (Oct 25, 2014)

Detective said:


> Run The Jewels 2 - Soooooo good



Killer Mike is gross


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2014)

John Wick was fairly entertaining.

And I just watched the pilot for The Flash.  Pretty cheesy guys.  Hope it gets better.  Acting is a notch below Arrow.


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

Rukia said:


> John Wick was fairly entertaining.
> 
> And I just watched the pilot for The Flash.  Pretty cheesy guys.  Hope it gets better.  Acting is a notch below Arrow.



It gets better, but the real draw is the comic references and the special effects for just a television show, they are pretty great IMO.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2014)

Doesn't sound like a good show if one of the main draws are jokes only comic fans would get.


----------



## teddy (Oct 25, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Just notice Luc hasn't been posting



On a 10 month hiatus


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Doesn't sound like a good show if one of the main draws are jokes only comic fans would get.



I didn't say anything about jokes, though. 

And also Shut up Stunna, you have no right to judge when your taste in shows/films/media is more suspicious than an urban youth running from the cops.


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

ted. said:


> On a 10 month hiatus



So by the time he returns, there is a chance that his whispery serial killer voice may have cracked and deepened?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2014)

says the dude watchin a shitty CW comic book show smh


----------



## Ae (Oct 25, 2014)

Says the dude watching a shitty Avatar sequel


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

Stunna said:


> says the dude watchin a shitty CW comic book show smh



> You haven't watched the show
> Then proceed to judge it

Let's not cast stones in glass houses of emotion, Stunna.


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Says the dude watching a shitty Avatar sequel


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

All men secretly wish to have a Spader-esque voice, not gonna lie.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2014)

Boston Legal was so fucking good.

And holy shit!  Just watched the second episode of the Flash.  Barry's mentor killed Stagg at the end of the episode.  I didn't even see it coming!


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 26, 2014)

*Think Like A Man Too*

I like the cast and there were just enough laugh moments to keep this from being a complete shit pile, but it was close. It was so cliche, corny and predictable and the cast seemed like they were trying way too hard to add an energy and level of fun to this movie that just never happened. None of the separate story lines were interesting and if I am being honest, Harts brand of comedy is almost completely played out at this point. The first movie was better.

1.5/5


----------



## Stelios (Oct 26, 2014)

Detective said:


> Stelios scared the shit out of Luca again, huh?



No i didn't. Actually I never gave him a second thought after the incident.
I have to admit that was also low from my part. As a senior I should have been more composed...
However I want to believe that with my way I gave him a real valuable lesson about online interactions


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 26, 2014)

How do I not know about this?


----------



## Detective (Oct 26, 2014)

Stelios said:


> However I want to believe that with my way I gave him a real valuable lesson about online interactions



I had previously tried to mention to him that adding 99.9999% of users here who rustle him to an ignore list would not work as well as an option in IRL, as a way of preparing his young, inexperienced and immature ass for what life is really like, but your method was rather splendid indeed.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 26, 2014)

Another funny story at gas station. I went inside the station and paid 20 dollars, then happily came out to pump my gas. 

Wait, a minute - no gas came out. Put back the 87 nozzle and tried 89. Nope. Tried 91. Nothing happened as well. Did the guy forget to open the valve or something? Went inside again to ask for help. Big-moustached amigo at the counter, "Lift up the nozzle and pull the lever". "You mean the handle at the nozzle?" "Nonono, the lever.""There is a lever at the machine?""Nonono, at the nozzle""Ok, you mean the handle.""Nonono..."

I was kind of frustrated at that point, so I walked back out and tried for another 5 minutes or so. Eventually a lady came out and showed me where the lever was. 

Geez, standardize your goddamn pump design, America.


----------



## Detective (Oct 26, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Geez, standardize your goddamn pump design, America.



You should really start a list of horrible things that are wrong with America.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 26, 2014)

Detective said:


> I had previously tried to mention to him that adding 99.9999% of users here who rustle him to an ignore list would not work as well as an option in IRL, as a way of preparing his young, inexperienced and immature ass for what life is really like, but your method was rather splendid indeed.



What happened?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 26, 2014)

Detective said:


> You should really start a list of horrible things that are wrong with America.



The rootcause of the problem is letting too many amigo in.  They should hire Jews at gas station.


----------



## Detective (Oct 26, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> What happened?



Luc was running his mouth as usual apparently, putting down other people's opinions and what not without any logical reasoning, when he came across a user who could pull his IP and location information, and who threatened to continue the convo in a more face to face capacity after proving he knew where to find Luc.

Luc was scared shitless, and reported the other user to the Mods. 

A common case of a smaller terrier yapping around with larger species of dog, and then getting rattled when it's no longer a case of bark being stronger than the bite, I suppose.

Bitch ass status confirmed.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 26, 2014)

Detective said:


> Luc was running his mouth as usual apparently, putting down other people's opinions and what not without any logical reasoning, when he came across a user who could pull his IP and location information, and who threatened to continue the convo in a more face to face capacity after proving he knew where to find Luc.
> 
> Luc was scared shitless, and reported the other user to the Mods.
> 
> A common case of a smaller terrier yapping around with larger species of dog, and then getting rattled when it's no longer a case of bark being stronger than the bite, I suppose.



 

Stelios, I will pay for Luca's location.


----------



## Detective (Oct 26, 2014)

Yasha said:


> The rootcause of the problem is letting too many amigo in.  They should hire Jews at gas station.



Did you happen to come across any citizens that you were pleasantly surprised to find out were Jewish?

Were you able to cross it off your bucket list?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 26, 2014)

Detective said:


> Did you happen to come across any citizens that you were pleasantly surprised to find out were Jewish?
> 
> Were you able to cross it off your bucket list?



Is there a way to confirm aside from asking him directly or asking people who know him? That would come off as a bit offensive I suppose.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 26, 2014)

Going to Grand Canyon now. Hopefully will get to see Native Americans.


----------



## Detective (Oct 26, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Is there a way to confirm aside from asking him directly or asking people who know him? That would come off as a bit offensive I suppose.



Look to see who is eating a Kosher meal, or haggling in an expert manner for a hot commodity.

Or.... you could visit a local synagogue.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 26, 2014)

Detective said:


> Luc was running his mouth as usual apparently, putting down other people's opinions and what not without any logical reasoning, when he came across a user who could pull his IP and location information, and who threatened to continue the convo in a more face to face capacity after proving he knew where to find Luc.
> 
> Luc was scared shitless, and reported the other user to the Mods.
> 
> ...





No real life ignore button for Luc?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 26, 2014)

Detective said:


> Look to see who is eating a Kosher meal, or haggling in an expert manner for a hot commodity.
> 
> Or.... you could visit a local synagogue.



Or I could offer him a bacon sandwich.


----------



## Detective (Oct 26, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Going to Grand Canyon now. Hopefully will get to see Native Americans.



Ganbatte ne kudasai, Yasha-kun!


----------



## Yasha (Oct 26, 2014)

Do Native Americans really have cool names like "Ten Bears" or "Stands with a Fist"?


----------



## Detective (Oct 26, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> No real life ignore button for Luc?



He was being coddled by Para and his support of the Super Ignore function. 

I tried telling Luc that you can't just run your mouth without consequences, but it fell on deaf/ignorant ears.

I honestly feel bad for him, but he's going to learn some hard lessons in the real world. And possibly get his ass beat, too.

Though I must admit, imagining him thinking "B-B-B-But I have you on my Igno---" before the eventual end result is rather lulzy.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 26, 2014)

Detective said:


> He was being coddled by Para and his support of the Super Ignore function.
> 
> I tried telling Luc that you can't just run your mouth without consequences, but it fell on deaf/ignorant ears.
> 
> ...





Makes me think of Jay and Silent Bob when they went around at the end of the movie beating up all of the e thugs who were talking shit about them.


----------



## Detective (Oct 26, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Do Native Americans really have cool names like "Ten Bears" or "Stands with a Fist"?



In short, yes. Yes they do.


----------



## Detective (Oct 26, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Makes me think of Jay and Silent Bob when they went around at the end of the movie beating up all of the e thugs who were talking shit about them.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 26, 2014)

Couldn't find better quality but this video should accurately portray what would have happened had Stelio met up with Luc. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JH1k1YpRw0U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Slice (Oct 26, 2014)

That he has his own theme song makes this pure gold


----------



## The World (Oct 26, 2014)

cyphon that was surprisingly apt


----------



## Detective (Oct 26, 2014)

Slice said:


> That he has his own theme song makes this pure gold



And it's such a catchy tune, too.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 26, 2014)

Detective said:


> He was being coddled by Para and his support of the Super Ignore function.
> 
> I tried telling Luc that you can't just run your mouth without consequences, but it fell on deaf/ignorant ears.
> 
> ...



uh

I routinely picked on Luc's SI list and how large and out of hand it had gotten


----------



## Parallax (Oct 26, 2014)

also why is Detective still on about Luc

not a good look


----------



## The World (Oct 26, 2014)

detective at the brink of being washed up

you don't want to end up like Rukia


----------



## Detective (Oct 26, 2014)

Or maybe Rip Van Warudo

Waking up after a long nap, in a world() he doesn't recognize.


----------



## The World (Oct 26, 2014)

this thread is mostly washed up so no need to maintain presence

and I'm more of an aloof Guy


----------



## Detective (Oct 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]pZG9LwacmW4[/YOUTUBE]

Carrey was good in this skit.


----------



## Detective (Oct 26, 2014)

Also, OMFG...



#TheReturn


----------



## Parallax (Oct 26, 2014)

Warudo

about time you don't have a shitty set


----------



## The World (Oct 26, 2014)

spawn animated series back in the day was pretty dope

but murica didnt like no "adult" kartoons so welp


----------



## Parallax (Oct 26, 2014)

i remember that cartoon

it aired on HBO back in the day


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 26, 2014)

Enjoy the Grand Canyon Yasha, one of the coolest things to see in the States.


----------



## The World (Oct 26, 2014)

it would be cooler if he rode the magic school bus and went back in time to when it hollowed out and/or was filled with a giant river that had megalodon in it or some shit


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2014)

Are you joking VBD?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 26, 2014)

Real talk 

When Stunna rustled me about my wife, he and I almost had a face to face conversation.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 26, 2014)

*Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (2014)*

This was actually better than I expected, of course there's room for improvement, but It wasn't as bad as I've been hearing. Funny how I heard Mikey was somehow sexualized by trying to get into April's pants, but that was always done just for the sake of comedy and didn't go anywhere. Good start, hope to see improvement in the next installment.

C


----------



## Ae (Oct 26, 2014)

Why is Stunna wearing a shota?


----------



## Slice (Oct 26, 2014)

Marathoned the entire season 3 of Archer today. Love that show. 5/5


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 26, 2014)

DANGER ZONE!


----------



## Stelios (Oct 26, 2014)

This thread seems lovely. You don't mind if i tag a bit eh? I watched Transcendence yesterday. 
Lots of  plot holes but in the end it made me give it second thought.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 26, 2014)

Stelios said:


> This thread seems lovely. You don't mind if i tag a bit eh? I watched Transcendence yesterday.
> Lots of  plot holes but in the end it made me give it second thought.



Luc don't post here no more


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 26, 2014)

From this point on, we shall call him... THE LUCSLAYER!!


----------



## Stelios (Oct 26, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Luc don't post here no more



Para you are such a sport. Even if he did I would be fine,  I m not the kind of person that holds grudges 



Liverbird said:


> From this point on, we shall call him... THE LUCSLAYER!!



Call me Stelios man. It's my real name. Honestly.


----------



## Slice (Oct 26, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> DANGER ZONE!



"Would you say: We are entering a zone of dangers of sorts?"




Stelios said:


> Call me Stelios man. It's my real name. Honestly.



Greek?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 26, 2014)

Livebird

that joke fucking sucked


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 26, 2014)

I know  

and why does everyone keep misspelling my name?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2014)

Livebird is a cooler name than Liverbird :byakuya


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 26, 2014)

It sounds like a strippers name


----------



## Ae (Oct 26, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> and why does everyone keep misspelling my name?



the r isn't noticeable


----------



## Slice (Oct 26, 2014)

Always assumed its because he's a Liverpool fan.
So its kinda impossible to not read the r


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2014)

well I didn't know he was a liverpool fan


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Parallax (Oct 26, 2014)

i do it because i kind of don't give a darn to add an r every here and there


----------



## Stelios (Oct 26, 2014)

Slice said:


> Greek?



Yeap


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 26, 2014)

What city do you live in? I like going in Greece for summer, brilliant place.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2014)

bish I'm not obligated to keep up with yo shit


----------



## Stelios (Oct 26, 2014)

It's been two years since I left Greece. Nowadays I m an expat living in Utrecht NL.
I have many places to recommend though, peninsula or island. Peloponnesos or Chalkidiki win/win situation w/e place you go to.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> bish I'm not obligated to keep up with yo shit





Stelios said:


> It's been two years since I left Greece. Nowadays I m an expat living in Utrecht NL.
> I have many places to recommend though, peninsula or island. Peloponnesos or Chalkidiki win/win situation w/e place you go to.



Noted


----------



## Jena (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm going to see a movie today. Should I see Gone Girl or John Wick? I'm leaning toward Gone Girl but idk


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2014)

Gone Girl


----------



## Parallax (Oct 26, 2014)

when was the last time you watched a movie that you can say was good without a hint of irony?

watch Gone Girl

or Birdman


----------



## Ae (Oct 26, 2014)

Gone Girl. From what I've read John Wick is getting praise for the action, which I couldn't really care for.


----------



## Slice (Oct 26, 2014)

Go see Gone Girl


----------



## Jena (Oct 26, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Birdman



Birdman is only playing at one theater that I know of, the super-expensive hipster one downtown. 



> when was the last time you watched a movie that you can say was good without a hint of irony?



I've been watching movies all this month for Halloween, so not too long ago. Texas Chainsaw Massacre was probably the last one that I watched that I enjoy without any irony or buts.


----------



## Ae (Oct 26, 2014)

Yasha said:


> *Yasha's first US theatre experience: Gone Girl*
> 
> Movie was okay. Kind of overhyped actually (obviously you guys haven't seen truly great psychopath movie like _We Need to Talk About Kevin_). Could be better if it had subtitles and Luca didn't spoiled the ending.
> 
> ...



"We Need to Talk About Kevin" was poop dude


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Liverbird (Oct 26, 2014)

#shittytumblrgifs


----------



## Ae (Oct 26, 2014)

Forreal


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2014)

New Once Upon a Time tonight Stunna.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2014)

Watched a few episodes of Don't Trust the Bitch in Apartment 23.  Not bad.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2014)

It's funny you say that, 'cause I tried getting into that show recently and couldn't even get through three episodes


----------



## Parallax (Oct 26, 2014)

you're not white enough to enjoy it


----------



## Ae (Oct 26, 2014)

Those _Once Upon a Time_ commercials are so cringeworthy


----------



## Ae (Oct 26, 2014)

Just found out my blu-ray player have a USB drive


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 26, 2014)

I got the Halloween limited edition 15 movie box-set, which means I can finally watch Halloween 6: The Producers cut! Semen for everyone.


----------



## Detective (Oct 26, 2014)

Parallax said:


> you're not white enough to enjoy it



Stop gloating, Para.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 26, 2014)

Done some interviews and stuff at Comic Con yesterday 

Will get an edited video out as well


----------



## Detective (Oct 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]QyTZTpUahdY[/YOUTUBE]

Speedy mate, you sound like a 45 year old Cauasian Brit from Leeds, who happens to be an accountant by trade. 

Also, why aren't you interviewing hot local women in costume?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2014)

Para.  Did you see Saber kick Berserker's ass this week?


----------



## Ae (Oct 26, 2014)

Just checked out the first episode of Peaky Blinders on Netflix. Cillian Murphy is awesome in it and Tom Hardy is in the second second season.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 26, 2014)

haven't seen this week's episode

gonna see it when I go over my homie's house tonight, which is why I waited.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2014)

This was an impressive episode dude.  

I wanted to ask you guys something.  I noticed that V/H/S Viral is available on the play station network.  Has anyone seen it yet?


----------



## Ae (Oct 26, 2014)

^Group of teens + internet videos = nope


----------



## Jena (Oct 26, 2014)

*Gone Girl* - 9/10

That was really fucking good.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 26, 2014)

glad you enjoyed the film, Jena


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 26, 2014)

Jena said:


> *Gone Girl* - 9/10
> 
> That was really fucking good.



If you thought that was good, you should watch "Dead Sushi". They're practically the same kind of movie.


----------



## Grape (Oct 27, 2014)

Parallax said:


> glad you enjoyed the film, Jena




Sweet Stevie Nicks avatar.


----------



## Detective (Oct 27, 2014)

I really like that Sun emote, Juan. It just seems so cheerful and pleasant.


----------



## Ae (Oct 27, 2014)

>Grown man sayings boobies


----------



## Grape (Oct 27, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> >Grown man sayings boobies




All boobies turn men into children.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 27, 2014)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]QyTZTpUahdY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Speedy mate, you sound like a 45 year old Cauasian Brit from Leeds, who happens to be an accountant by trade.
> 
> Also, why aren't you interviewing hot local women in costume?



[YOUTUBE]Dl-ai9HuR60[/YOUTUBE]

Breh I've done a variety, did you see the whole channel? 

[YOUTUBE]SSwk2zP7gwE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]g9VW3A2mD8k[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]AGL8Mm5BiDg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]nXjGzjk2ZW4[/YOUTUBE]

It's my first youtube interviews so I'll get better at it.


----------



## The World (Oct 27, 2014)

speedy I didn't know you went to comic con and interviewed some hot ladies 

I hope you weren't too creepy like some other interviewers can be


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 27, 2014)

Nah, Speedy is a cool chap. 

Just wondering Speedy, you're not a native briton, are you?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 27, 2014)

Born in France but lived most of my life in UK and mostly London. I'm sure I mentioned it a lot before.  Spent a year at Liverpool as well.

I made sure to ask permission before interviews and pretty much people were game.

Oh also these girls weren't too bad

[YOUTUBE]suqBYpZWXqk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Vdw-sprSwvk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Jmn6iHT3DGo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 27, 2014)

My first youtube comment yesterday mang



THE FEELS


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2014)

So what film would you pieces of shit like for the return of film club??

Also do we want the same time as usual?? Saturdays are kinda busy for me but I can just about make it but I'll need a wingman to put the film on incase I can't. 

So yeah let's get this bitch started.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 27, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> So what film would you pieces of shit like for the return of film club??
> 
> Also do we want the same time as usual?? Saturdays are kinda busy for me but I can just about make it but I'll need a wingman to put the film on incase I can't.
> 
> So yeah let's get this bitch started.



Calvary **


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 27, 2014)

Happy belated 30th birthday, Terminator!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]AMn0uHWsdd8[/YOUTUBE]

So these are simple trick(s) and not video editing apparently.


----------



## Grape (Oct 27, 2014)

Benedict Cumbersnatch is playing Marvel's Doctor Strange.


----------



## Slice (Oct 27, 2014)

Well its certainly a - well - Strange casting decision.


----------



## Jena (Oct 27, 2014)

Slice said:


> Well its certainly a - well - Strange casting decision.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 27, 2014)

Grape said:


> Sweet Stevie Nicks avatar.



Its actually a young Katey Sagal.


----------



## Ae (Oct 27, 2014)

It's actually my mom, so stop stalking about my mama.


----------



## Grape (Oct 27, 2014)

Yo mama so fat her Patronus is a cake.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 27, 2014)

Why does para has picture of you mom as his avatar though?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 27, 2014)

Not the best gif work from you, Jena.


----------



## Jena (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Not the best gif work from you, Jena.


----------



## Slice (Oct 27, 2014)

F/SN Episode 3
Saber apparently got a major upgrade between the last war and now. She seems massively more powerful compared to the first series.

Plus Grape - Archer is using a bow and arrow all episode long. So there goes your complaint.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 27, 2014)

I hadn't realized that Book of Life had come out. Has anyone here seen it yet?


----------



## Ae (Oct 27, 2014)

My 5-year old brother seen it


----------



## Stunna (Oct 27, 2014)

if that was supposed to be an insult, it didn't work


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 27, 2014)

Stunna have you done video reviews of films before? 

Might try one I think.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 27, 2014)

I've never done a video review.


----------



## Ae (Oct 27, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Stunna have you done video reviews of films before?
> 
> Might try one I think.



It's oversaturated


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 27, 2014)

I much prefer written reviews over video reviews, which are often unnecessary long.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 27, 2014)

A.O. Scott's video reviews have nice lengths.


----------



## Ae (Oct 27, 2014)

I usually read reviews on Letterboxd


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 27, 2014)

Stunna said:


> A.O. Scott's video reviews have nice lengths.


 Indeed, after a quick google search most of his veideo do seem relatively short, need to remember to check them later.


Masterpiece said:


> I usually read reviews on Letterboxd



Same here, i usually can find nice decent there.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 27, 2014)

*Frank and Ollie*

Documentary on Frank Thomas and Ollie Johnston, two members of Disney's Nine Old Men and lifelong friends, and their instrumental contributions to the studio and animation as a whole from the beginning. R.I.P.

*Fletch*

The Chevy Chase comedy. It was alright. Surprised no one has tried remaking this lately.


----------



## Ae (Oct 27, 2014)

Grape said:


> Benedict Cumbersnatch is playing Marvel's Doctor Strange.



When am I going to see Gosling as a superhero


----------



## Grape (Oct 27, 2014)

Slice said:


> F/SN Episode 3
> Saber apparently got a major upgrade between the last war and now. She seems massively more powerful compared to the first series.
> 
> Plus Grape - Archer is using a bow and arrow all episode long. So there goes your complaint.




That's just the stern talking-to that Rider gave her ass last season. 

No, it's probably because last season began with her getting wounded by Archer. She was weaker than normal throughout the season. Though, I think she should be a little weaker because her Master isn't a strong mage. So theoretically she has even higher potential.


And thank God. I was going to shit a brick if that guy didn't whip out a bow a some point.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 28, 2014)

Limitless. 

Not that good but better than Lucy  

Older movie/spoiler for those who haven't seen it. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Read a few reviews online. Quite a few people were bitching about the fact that, after gaining so much mental capacity, Eddie didn't try and save the whales, or the world, or whatever. He got laid, rich, and powerful. The drug was never supposed to change his character or effect his morality, just his mental capacity. 




I wonder what happened to Yasha. Did he get arrested on a reservation? Lost on a tour of the Grand Canyon? Perhaps he lost his mind as he was stymied by yet another gas pump?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 28, 2014)

Has anyone been to Yosemite National Park?


----------



## Ae (Oct 28, 2014)

New Grouper album


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 28, 2014)

Eurgh, don't wanna drive this early in the morning.


----------



## Detective (Oct 28, 2014)

I believe I may have decided on my vacation destination this upcoming year. It's England. I have family there, and I think it would be awesome if I could meet-up with some of the NF regulars in London.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2014)

Edge of Tomorrow

Really well executed film, well made and a great mix of practical and visual effects. And the acting was for the most part pretty decent too. Shame the ending was lacking and the Mimic designs were abit too Matrix for my liking. 

B


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2014)

Detective said:


> I believe I may have decided on my vacation destination this upcoming year. It's England. I have family there, and I think it would be awesome if I could meet-up with some of the NF regulars in London.



I'm thinking about going for a couple of days in February.  Would like to watch my team this year.


----------



## The World (Oct 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otd73mRzxBs[/YOUTUBE]

hahahaha


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 28, 2014)

QPR will be dead by then, so getting tickets will be easy.


----------



## Detective (Oct 28, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> QPR will be dead by then, so getting tickets will be easy.



Shots fired.    

You gonna take that Rukia?


----------



## Detective (Oct 28, 2014)

Also I've always wanted to drive on the wrong side of the road so visiting England should be fun.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 28, 2014)

I have little interest watching Liverpool atm with their general shittiness and I'll be hardly on this week cos of work and YT commitments so I won't hold my breath for his reply, Detective.


----------



## Detective (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm traveling to the US this week again for business meetings so I shall write up my review of the trip when I return at the end of the work week.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2014)

So are you going to pay Luc a visit Detective?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 28, 2014)

^^Youtube Review would be nice too if you have a nice camera.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2014)

Speedy is like poster child for  LSD and the internet.


----------



## Detective (Oct 28, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I have little interest watching Liverpool atm with their general shittiness and I'll be hardly on this week cos of work and YT commitments so I won't hold my breath for his reply, Detective.



 

BTW mate, how are the rental car options in London? Do they give you generic cars or some nice rides? I may want to try driving on some country roads if the weather is good. I'm looking at Christmas or New Year's for my travel. Will probably stay for 2 weeks, possibly 3.


----------



## Detective (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> So are you going to pay Luc a visit Detective?



He only prefers eConfrontations though. He won't be able to ignore my presence IRL.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2014)

Detective said:


> He only prefers eConfrontations though. He won't be able to ignore my presence IRL.



YouTube viral video of the week: Chubby Indian kid pissing his pants.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 28, 2014)

Link removed They popular Detective and you probably seen them in the US.

 This place has the rest so you can pick and choose the best value one mate.

How's married life going, Huey?


----------



## Detective (Oct 28, 2014)

Alright gents, it's time for my flight. Take it easy and I'll try to post updates when I can. See you all on Friday for Film Club. That is if Enno isn't a huge flaming liar.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2014)

Kids **


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Kids **



They're giving you hell?

Costing too much?

Your missus wants some?

Please elaborate.

Have a safe trip Detective.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 28, 2014)

Slice said:


> Well its certainly a - well - Strange casting decision.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2014)

> I may want to try driving on some country roads if the weather is *good.*



Tell me how that works out for you Detective


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2014)

Film Club is go, with my Upload speeds I have no issue with the film. It's just choosing it now.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 28, 2014)

Pick Calvary ffs. 

It's written and directed by John McDonagh, brother of Martin McDonagh(In Bruges, 7 Psychopaths). It's brilliant.


----------



## Grape (Oct 28, 2014)

From Reddit.

Marvel News.



> 11:00 PST You can watch the liveblog from Marvel here.
> There are some big names from the MCU there:
> Kevin Feige on stage: "Thanks to the fine people at Hydra, we debuted a trailer last week..."
> They're playing the Age of Ultron trailer again.
> ...



Avengers Thanos movie will be two parts.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2014)

Can A Song Save Your Life is a lot of fun.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> QPR will be dead by then, so getting tickets will be easy.





Detective said:


> Shots fired.
> 
> You gonna take that Rukia?


Fuck you Speedy.  We are better than Sunderland, Burnley, and Aston Villa.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2014)

This is the year Para.  The year the Spurs finally break down.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 28, 2014)

Enjoy your trip in England, D. Holler if you need any tips driving on the "right" side of the road. 


Some Grand Canyon photos.

Random suicidal Australian guy


Random long-haired German dude


Colorado river


Spooky sphere from Gantz


Clouds casting shadow on the canyon


The edge of the world


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 28, 2014)

I see your stalking skills are still intact, Yasha.


----------



## Grape (Oct 28, 2014)

You should go to Colorado and get blazed, Yasha.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 28, 2014)

Dat canyon 

 @ Gantz sphere.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 29, 2014)

Btw, the guys in the first 2 pics are no longer alive.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 29, 2014)

Well done. Where are you killing next - Yosemite?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 29, 2014)

I need some opinions. I will be LA for the next 3 days. Should I go to Yosemite or Disneyland/Universal Studio?


----------



## Slice (Oct 29, 2014)

If i hadonly the chance to see one i'd go to Yosemite. Disneyland is just another flavor of theme park.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 29, 2014)

You're right. I need to find a way to get there. If there is a heaven on Earth, this is it!!!

[youtube]HTj2BF5HmXo[/youtube]


----------



## The World (Oct 29, 2014)

para how can you stand living in LA?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yz3qH6B-I_g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I need some opinions. I will be LA for the next 3 days. Should I go to Yosemite or Disneyland/Universal Studio?



Go to Yosemite. Disneyland is a hell of crappy lines and a plastic paradise that only fools 9 year olds.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 29, 2014)

how the hell does a theme park fool someone; you either have fun or you don't


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2014)

Stunna stop drinking Disney's koolaid


----------



## Parallax (Oct 29, 2014)

Disneyland isn't that bad Eno


----------



## Stunna (Oct 29, 2014)

It isn't even about "drinking kool-aid", your post was just nonsensical regardless of what theme park you were describing

you either go and have fun or you don't; they can't trick you into feeling one way or another


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2014)

The Film CLub PM's have been sent out. If you didn't get one then you're the class loser and you can't sit with us.


----------



## Slice (Oct 29, 2014)

*sits on the loser bench*

Its not like i had time for something like this on a saturday anyways


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 29, 2014)

What did you pick?

edit; don't worry bruder slice, we always were cooler than they ever knew


----------



## Stunna (Oct 29, 2014)

We're watching Texas Chainsaw Massacre.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 29, 2014)

Old Man Slice being forgotten by Eno smfh


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 29, 2014)

See slice? At least they give a darn about you


----------



## Slice (Oct 29, 2014)

^"They" being one post. 

Ennos invite list is a copy paste afaik. It doesnt include a lot of people that simply werent there when it all started.



Stunna said:


> We're watching Texas Chainsaw Massacre.



The original? In that case its a damn shame i'm not home, its probably more than 10 years since i last saw that. But i'm at a friends brithday party.


----------



## Jena (Oct 29, 2014)

Is the link for film club still Watch it now fools. ?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2014)

Slice I'm sure your name was on the pm


----------



## Grape (Oct 29, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> The Film CLub PM's have been sent out. If you didn't get one then you're the class loser and you can't sit with us.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 29, 2014)

oh my god the new Terminator


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm going to film club this week.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 29, 2014)

Leaving for dat LA life. 

Para, if you see a creepy guy washing dishes in Chinatown, that's probably me.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 29, 2014)

Bye Chandler. Bye Martial.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 29, 2014)

I wanna meet Yasha too


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 29, 2014)

But he dont wanna meet you


----------



## Yasha (Oct 29, 2014)

Get out of Carolina, Stunna. No tourist goes there.


----------



## Grape (Oct 29, 2014)

Go to Colorado, Yasha. Greatest place in America.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 29, 2014)

I think I'll just leave this here, best episode yet

[youtube]wnF-zTrHvGs[/youtube]


----------



## Yasha (Oct 29, 2014)

Grape said:


> Go to Colorado, Yasha. Greatest place in America.



Not enough time. :sad

I am hoping I could get to see a bear in Yosemite.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 29, 2014)

I always thought US was a boring tourist destination. How ignorantly wrong I was. You guys have some of the best national parks in the world.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 29, 2014)

If I didn't have midterms and papers to write this week/weekend I would have said let's have lunch in downtown


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 29, 2014)

para is lying, he just doesnt want you to kill him yasha.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't think anyone would want to have lunch with a slanted eye pedo, no offense Yasha.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 29, 2014)

*Snowpiercer*

Interesting idea and some good moments but overall it was a bit boring. I never really cared about the characters or their motivations so that was kind of a bummer throughout but I guess it worked out because of how many were killed so easily and quickly. Action was okay and the ending was meh. I thought the crazy bitch was well played by the actress but I hated her character and thought she was too over the top for the setting and the rest of the movie. My favorite was the main Asian dude. Thought he was good. Wasn't really diggin it.

2.5/5


----------



## Karasu (Oct 29, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I always thought US was a boring tourist destination. How ignorantly wrong I was. You guys have some of the best national parks in the world.



Yasha, Yosemite is badass but check the weather for the area before you decide. If you do go, you can drive and see quite a bit of the park even in a day. If you have the time, Sequoia National Forest is on the way too. 

If you're really interested in that kind of destination you should make it a point to come back and go into Glacier National Park in Montana, Waterton (just north in Canada), and on into Banff to Moraine Lake (a glacier fed lake by 10 Peaks). If you image search Moraine Lake or 10 Peaks you will see what I mean: it's amazing.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 29, 2014)

Has anyone made the money to buy the ticket yet?

Nightcrawler is just a few days away


----------



## Yasha (Oct 29, 2014)

Para, I can't believe you lied about dat LA life! Not even an hour in the city and the traffic is already giving me headache. The downtown area I stay (near Union Station/Chinatown) is shady as fuck and I feel really unsafe right now .___.




Black Sun said:


> Yasha, Yosemite is badass but check the weather for the area before you decide. If you do go, you can drive and see quite a bit of the park even in a day. If you have the time, Sequoia National Forest is on the way too.
> 
> If you're really interested in that kind of destination you should make it a point to come back and go into Glacier National Park in Montana, Waterton (just north in Canada), and on into Banff to Moraine Lake (a glacier fed lake by 10 Peaks). If you image search Moraine Lake or 10 Peaks you will see what I mean: it's amazing.



I'm taking Amtrak train+buses. Me driving here would not be vehicular manslaughter, it'd be suicide. Terrible city.

I am taking 4am train to get the fuck out of here.

I plan to stay in the Curry Village in Yosemite. Already booked a tent. 

One day I will visit Canada and New Zealand. 




Parallax said:


> If I didn't have midterms and papers to write this week/weekend I would have said let's have lunch in downtown



I can go to your house. I will bring tacos and burritos.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 29, 2014)

man if you think that's shady and unsafe


----------



## Yasha (Oct 29, 2014)

I notice Chinatown is not far from Skid Row.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 29, 2014)

Parallax said:


> man if you think that's shady and unsafe



A black guy wanted to bump my fist in the train station. I told him to fuck off.

Now I am scared he might find out where I stay.


----------



## Grape (Oct 30, 2014)

Yasha said:


> A black guy wanted to bump my fist in the train station. I told him to fuck off.
> 
> Now I am scared he might find out where I stay.



Mhmmm.


Para, get Yasha high as fuck on some bomb sativa.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 30, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Para, I can't believe you lied about dat LA life! Not even an hour in the city and the traffic is already giving me headache. The downtown area I stay (near Union Station/Chinatown) is shady as fuck and I feel really unsafe right now .___.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Google places that right in the valley. Very cool. 

lol I didn't even think to tell you about California and driving (it's kind of a cliche). Yes the entire state seems to be filled with, as you now well know, bat-shit crazy drivers. 

Would somebody take this guy out for dinner and show him some hospitality already. wtf


----------



## Yasha (Oct 30, 2014)

There are homeless people, hookers and shady characters hanging around the hotel. How do I get out to go to the train station at night? Fuck Para, what have you got me into!???


----------



## Parallax (Oct 30, 2014)

you're not going to get stabbed yasha


----------



## Yasha (Oct 30, 2014)

Fuck, I seriously feel that my life is threatened right now. How do I walk 3 blocks at 4am in an area surrounded by homeless people? 

Fuck.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 30, 2014)

Pretend to be one of them, that way they won't harm you.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 30, 2014)

the homeless people don't actually talk to anyone at night and as long as you just keep to yourself you're gonna be fine.  You're not going to get stabbed and/or shot


----------



## Karasu (Oct 30, 2014)

Oh shit, lol. Just look and walk like you're a man on a mission. You'll be fine.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 30, 2014)

it's not the homeless I'm wary of, but robber, gangster, junkies, etc. Anyway, I'm inside the train station now and there are police officers patrolling the area so I feel safer now.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 30, 2014)

Bring the sex to them before they can bring it to you Yasha. So where were you in Chandler, now that you are safe from me?

A Good Day to Die Hard: F

Good action set pieces ruined by awful cinematography and editing. It's disorienting in the worst possible ways and both times I have watched this, my head was pounding before the end credits rolled. The plot is bland and stupid, with the villains being forgettable. "Live Free or Die Hard" may have been just as absurd, but there was a certain degree of inspiration within the story and I could tell what was happening during the action. 

Bruce Willis looks bored and apparently has forgotten what made the character so compelling to begin with...or he just didn't care. He seems impervious to danger, being more superhuman than Rambo or even Terminator. He's also annoying and the attempts at humor are lazy. How many times does he have to remind us he's on vacation? It wasn't funny the first time, nor was it funny the 400th time. 

It's just an awful, lazy, incompetently made movie that ruined a pretty cool title.


----------



## Grape (Oct 30, 2014)

Yasha said:


> it's not the homeless I'm wary of, but robber, gangster, junkies, etc. Anyway, I'm inside the train station now and there are police officers patrolling the area so I feel safer now.





>Fears homeless people
>Trusts LAPD


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 30, 2014)

Grape said:


> >Fears homeless people
> >Trusts LAPD



He's foreign, and has yet to learn the pleasures of homeless lovin.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 30, 2014)

Martial, you have an easy life living in Chandler. It's so peaceful & safe, everybody is polite, the living cost is relatively low, and it's surrounded by many awesome places.

Para on the other hand is having a tough life. He could die here any minute.


----------



## Grape (Oct 30, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Martial, you have an easy life living in Chandler. It's so peaceful & safe, everybody is polite, the living cost is relatively low, and it's surrounded by many awesome places.
> 
> Para on the other hand is having a tough life. He could die here any minute.




[YOUTUBE]_m3B060jo_o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 30, 2014)

I might be moving to Mesa. Need to decide by November 3rd.

Halloween 6: The Producer's Cut- B

It's a little overrated, although I still enjoyed it. Review will be released on...Halloween.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2014)

Yasha just don't use an ATM at night or flash your cash. People take Chinese tourists for a ride that way, you will get robbed. Don't hold too much cash on you either.

LA is seedy as fuck, glad Yasha saw through Para's lies


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2014)

Back to watching Doctor Who

In to the Dalek

Much improvement from Deep Breath. I like Danny Pink already, and I'm glad Clara isn't some one liner dispenser anymore, she's finally getting some dimension to her. The episode itself was well written and the production quality was about as good as it gets. The only downside would be there no context about the Daleks or the fight against the rebels but hey, that would be nitpicking. 

A-


----------



## Yasha (Oct 30, 2014)

Para is a big liar. I saw people sleeping on the street everywhere.  What the heck is wrong with this city?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 30, 2014)

wtf i told you downtown had homeless people 

but even so you're not going to get hurt, yasha pls


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Para is a big liar. I saw people sleeping on the street everywhere.  What the heck is wrong with this city?



Big cities are not what the films paint it to be. NYC, London, Paris etc  Full of homeless people.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2014)

Dathomelesslife


----------



## Yasha (Oct 30, 2014)

I was sitting on a bench outside the Union Station. An old lady joined me afterwards. She looked at me a few times. I just sat there spacing out until about 1am. Then I saw the lady pulled out a blanket and I realized I was sitting on her bed. So I gentlemanly walked away.

What is the government doing? Where is the social safety net?

You spend trillions on war, but you don't have the money to feed and shelter your people?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 30, 2014)

**


----------



## Yasha (Oct 30, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Dathomelesslife



Para dodge my offer to bring tacos to his home. I am beginning to suspect he is one of them.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm not even home this week 

also Yasha asking all the questions that have been a serious problem in America since Lincoln decided to get uppity and have that Gettysburg address.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 30, 2014)

Somebody else sleeping on your home this week? 

Honestly I wouldn't want to stay in a city like LA even if you pay me a hundred grands a month to work there.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 30, 2014)

I would!


----------



## Yasha (Oct 30, 2014)

Stunns chasing that hollywood pipe dream smh


----------



## Parallax (Oct 30, 2014)

I'd shudder to think what would happen to Yasha if he actually went to the real fucked up parts of the city.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 30, 2014)

I'd die.

Any good restaurants within walking distance from Union Station?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 30, 2014)

Yes i would suggest Phillipes 

It's cash only

Also at Union you can take the gold line to Little Tokyo (or walk it's like ten minutes) and that place is super clean and safe with great Japanese restaurants


----------



## Yasha (Oct 30, 2014)

Any great place for ramen?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 30, 2014)

there are several in Little Tokyo

Orochon is my personal favorite


----------



## Stunna (Oct 30, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Stunns chasing that hollywood pipe dream smh


not _exactly_


----------



## The World (Oct 30, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I was sitting on a bench outside the Union Station. An old lady joined me afterwards. She looked at me a few times. I just sat there spacing out until about 1am. Then I saw the lady pulled out a blanket and I realized I was sitting on her bed. So I gentlemanly walked away.
> 
> What is the government doing? Where is the social safety net?
> 
> You spend trillions on war, but you don't have the money to* feed and shelter your people?*



wat

NYC treats homeless people like celebrities

they get fed and shelter like a 5 star hotel

foreign homeless people from second and third world countries are dying to come over here and be homeless


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2014)

In England they have projects that collect homeless people in the city and then dump them outside the city. Hail London. Pathetic isn't it.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 30, 2014)

Stunna you currently have the ugliest avatar.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> In England they have projects that collect homeless people in the city and then dump them outside the city. Hail London. Pathetic isn't it.


Homeless people are not appealing to tourists.  So I think it is pretty damn understandable.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 30, 2014)

Are you 'mirin?


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 30, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> In England they have projects that collect homeless people in the city and then dump them outside the city. Hail London. Pathetic isn't it.



Price gentrification is also doing it's part removing undesirables...

Those fucking homeless spikes were what really got to me.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 30, 2014)

What did you watch to wash out The Departed? 

I actually don't dislike that movie tbh


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2014)

Stunna.  Are you going to film club dude?


----------



## Grape (Oct 30, 2014)

Is it tomorrow?


----------



## Ae (Oct 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]TekbxvnvYb8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 31, 2014)

Saw Nosferatu, eine Symphonie des Grauens and Nosferatu: Phantom der Nacht at the cinema last night. Was fantastic! 10/10 and 9/10.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 31, 2014)

*The Equalizer*
18A movie with Denzel murdering people who require it is all good in my book. The final action set piece in the in the much foreshadowed Home Improvement big box store and turns into Russian Hit-Men vs. Denzel with tools and implements and I was pretty giddy. Marton Csokas makes a fantastic bad guy.

*Se7en*
I hadn't seen all of this in a while holds up remarkably well and is so slick and slimy and grimy and you can see bits and pieces of it throughout Fincher's work after it.

*Mr. Freedom*
All the politics surrounding Vietnam, exploded extended and expanded by a thousand and told in the vein of a Silver Age Superhero comic book with all the raunchy violence and savage mean spirit of a exploitation film still within.

Absolutely Amazing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2014)

Stunna said:


> What did you watch to wash out The Departed?
> 
> I actually don't dislike that movie tbh



The Big Lebowski influenced how I lived though my school life 

The Departed influenced how I lived through my college life 



Along with Pan's Labyrinth (and most recently Flight) are my go to cure movies after seeing pure shit..


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 31, 2014)

The Breakfast Club should have been your high school movie fool


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2014)

*Robots of Sherwood
*
Rather cheesy and a filler, but it wasn't too bad. I liked the dialogue and the dynamics between Robin and the Doctor. I feel like this plot has been done alot of times before though.

C

*Listen*

Great concept, interesting execution. I did find the ep needlessly convoluted (moffat must think it's good writing but it's not), but other than that it was a solid episode with a peculiar ending. One of the more interesting eps since Moffat's reign.

And what was under the blanket?!!!

B+
*
Time Heist*

Another solid episode. Decent production, somewhat convoluted plot but the episode remained grounded with decent side characters and a solid performance by Capaldi. The Teller was a terrifying creature too. However anyone else find that Moffat has a very narrow view of women in power? All of them dress the same. 

B

*The Caretaker*

A RTD era ep. I'm glad Clara is getting more backstory and is an actual person now, Danny Pink however comes off as incredibly idiotic. Does he really need to ask why she wants to travel space and time?? Not much tension but a nice enough ep.

C+

*Kill the Moon*

Great concept, nice production value, execution somewhat lacking. I feel like this ep had in it everything to be terrifying but it was very similar to The Beast Below, in fact way too similar. 

I don't get Clara's drama at the end either, the Doctor by entrusting the decision in your hands was giving you the most respect he possibly can, why should it be on his shoulders to always make the big decisions. Atleast she can now relate to how he feels, something not many companions can say.

B-

*Mummy on the Orient Express
*
Can we please just have an evil as fuck monster for once. Again it was some creature being manipulated to do it's bidding. Again this ep was very reminiscent of The God Complex (infact too similar). Solid ep but it's all very deja vu.  

B

Overall it's been a good series till now. Very solid with no really bad eps but not exactly outstanding eps either. 

I hope they can pull of a standalone finale though, no more overly drawn plots that don't deliver please Moffat.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 31, 2014)

You see Enno's progress, Para? Watch and learn.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2014)

I've been meaning to watch it and decided to finish before the finale airs. Just two eps to go.


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2014)

Calvary
solid 8/10

also, Ireland is pretty


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 31, 2014)

Didi said:


> Calvary
> solid 8/10
> 
> also, Ireland is pretty



Thank you sir. Finally someone other than me has watched this


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2014)

*Flatline*

Good classic story. But can we not have every episode be about "saving the world", after a while it looses any impact and you feel like rolling your eyes at the forced, insipid tension. Anyway nicely done, though could have helped with the dimensional creatures being somewhere other than a poorly lit tunnel. Rather a boring choice for a whole episode. 

B+

*Forests of the Night*

All about cheap shock value. It's a nice enough kids ep but not much more. It didn't make much sense either. Not a good way to gear up for the finale. I ddon't know why moffat doesn't have a stronger run of eps leading to the finale.

C-

Now on to the finale. My main issue with the series is no all out outstanding ep, and too many eps treading familiar ground. And can Gattis stop getting work, he's a horrendous writer. Once again, Moffat's series will depend on the finale and we haven't been given a good one since S5 so we're due. No more shitfests Moffat.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm having a small get together with a couple of friends. Can anyone recommend me a horror movie for tonight?


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 31, 2014)

Kidnapped, if you want to shit bricks.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm having a small get together with a couple of friends. Can anyone recommend me a horror movie for tonight?


Trick R Treat.


----------



## Grape (Oct 31, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm having a small get together with a couple of friends. Can anyone recommend me a horror movie for tonight?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 31, 2014)

@Rukia: Eh, i'm looking for something a little more suspenseful



Liverbird said:


> Kidnapped, if you want to shit bricks.



I _do_ want to shit bricks but like 6 different films came up when I tried looking it up.


I don't know why you suggested this film, but i'm almost ashamed to say I already seen it.


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm having a small get together with a couple of friends. Can anyone recommend me a horror movie for tonight?



Alien

or the original Texas Chainsaw Massacre



both excellent


or if you want even more gore, original The Hills have Eyes


alien probably the most suspenseful out of all these but I don't know if it's that suited for a get together with friends cuz it also relies on atmosphere building with the crew and stuff a lot, just really gradually building up


Texas Chainsaw Massacre would probably be best


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 31, 2014)

Yes, the original Texas Chainsaw series are films I've unfortunately never got around to seeing.

Maybe we'll watch that.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2014)

Film club Is about to start.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2014)

Watch the Descent.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2014)

Film Club in about 2 minutes
Watch it now fools.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 31, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I _do_ want to shit bricks but like 6 different films came up when I tried looking it up.


----------



## teddy (Oct 31, 2014)

The descent is a good pick to go with. and speaking of horror..i'm kind of looking forward to the babadook


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 31, 2014)

So am I ted, so am I


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 31, 2014)

Gonna watch Texas Chainsaw Massacre at the movie theaters this weekend. Looking forward to that.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2014)

Texas Chainsaw Massacre:  7/10.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 31, 2014)

Texas Chainsaw Massacre: Broom/10


----------



## Grape (Oct 31, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Texas Chainsaw Massacre:  7/10.


uh.......


----------



## Slice (Oct 31, 2014)

Uncle Acid said:


> Gonna watch Texas Chainsaw Massacre at the movie theaters this weekend. Looking forward to that.



Well it certainly wasn't how i remembered it.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2014)

It was more ridiculous than I remembered it to be. I knew Sally did alot of screaming but it was annoying by the end. I still think it's a decent film but it's alot sillier than I remember.


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2014)

da best


----------



## Ae (Oct 31, 2014)

Forgot all about it


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 31, 2014)

Nightcrawler: A-

It's pretty much built around Jake G's performance, which is phenomenal. He's compelling, but unpredictable and kind of scary in a very unconventional way. His interactions always keep the viewers interest. There are plenty of uncomfortable and suspenseful situations, with an intense finale. My only problem is with the ending...which is kind of an anti-ending in a "No Country for Old Men" kind of way. I respect and understand it, but I generally just don't care for those kinds of endings.


----------



## Jena (Oct 31, 2014)

Not gonna rate TCM because I've already stated multiple times that I love it.

But...finishing this up

*Halloween Movie watch: 16-20*
Mystery Science Theater: Werewolf
Clue the Movie
The Addams Family 
Coraline
Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Slice (Oct 31, 2014)

Good seletion.
Coraline, Addams Family and Nightmare before christmas are all great.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Texas Chainsaw Massacre: Broom/10


Major respect for the chainsaw.  But the broom was the best weapon in the movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 31, 2014)

Slice said:


> Good seletion.
> Coraline, Addams Family and Nightmare before christmas are all great.



So how was hallow's eve back in the day when real monsters and demons were roaming the earth?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm actually not a big fan of Nightmare Before Christmas; I've never managed to finish it.

I should have watched Coraline this afternoon, though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 31, 2014)

Stunna too scared of the boogeyman


----------



## Stunna (Oct 31, 2014)

You... you mean Oogie Boogie? Nah, I've beat him in Kingdom Hearts hundreds of times.


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ZPblZa10_Pk[/YOUTUBE]


Why? Not that into musicals? Or Tim Burton? Or both?

I could understand those reaons

but if not, it's good imo
quirky, funny
nothing special, but fun enough to enjoy and manage to finish it


----------



## Stunna (Oct 31, 2014)

I love musicals and I don't care for Burton (save for his Batman films and Ed Wood); that being said I love the film visually (stop-motion's great).

I can't really explain it... I should love the film, but for some reason it's just never... clicked with me. I wouldn't call it bad or anything, but I just never got into it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 31, 2014)

Stunna no trick or treating tonight?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2014)

Coraline is really good.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 31, 2014)

Not this year, Huey.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 31, 2014)

That reminds me, I still have to see BoxTrolls.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2014)

Interstellar has a dumb premise.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 31, 2014)

Rukia, how excited are you for Thor Ragnok ?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2014)

Not at all excited.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 31, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Not at all excited.



So Cap 3 >>>>>Thor 3?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2014)

Probably.  We don't have details on either film.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 31, 2014)

Just putting that on file, for future reference


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2014)

I changed my mind on Thor 2 as soon as the elves were named as the antagonists.  Let it go dude.


----------



## Grape (Oct 31, 2014)

Jena said:


> Clue the Movie
> The Addams Family



Dat Christina Ricci.


----------



## Grape (Oct 31, 2014)

Not going to lie. That movie gave me a couple fetishes as a kid.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 1, 2014)

So I watched The Strangers and these people sure took having 3 psychotic killers stalking them better than I would, that's for sure. It was weird how at ease they were throughout the film.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 1, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Coraline is really good.




It was good. Thought it was going to be some cartoon for little kids, but it was actually pretty damn good. 

They can take that 3D and shove it up there ass though :thisshit


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 1, 2014)

Didn't care for Nightmare Before Christmas. I did like Coraline though the animation/art style really isn't my thing. Despite that I still rated it fairly high IIRC.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 1, 2014)

Didi said:


> da best


This is quite possibly the most fabulous scene in all film industry. 


Rukia said:


> Major respect for the chainsaw.  But the broom was the best weapon in the movie.



Broom had swag written all over it


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 1, 2014)

Kamui: C+

Very anime-ish, but super flawed.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 1, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> Kamui: C+
> 
> Very anime-ish, but super flawed.



You're ruthless MH.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 1, 2014)

First of all, thanks Para for showing me around the homeless city of downtown LA. That was helpful. 

It would have been greater if you invited me to your house and introduced me to your sisters or something. BUT at least you didn't tell me to eat at subway as Martial did.

Yosemite is beyond what words can describe. It's a place everyone should visit at least once in their lives.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 1, 2014)

Unfortunately the shuttle service to Mono Lake and Mariposa Grove (giant Sequoias) only operates in summer. But that gives me reason to go back again!


----------



## Detective (Nov 1, 2014)

Dat Worldly Traveler Yasha


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 1, 2014)

Yasha is going places, literally.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 1, 2014)

Yasha said:


> First of all, thanks Para for showing me around the homeless city of downtown LA. That was helpful.
> 
> It would have been greater if you invited me to your house and introduced me to your sisters or something. BUT at least you didn't tell me to eat at subway as Martial did.
> 
> Yosemite is beyond what words can describe. It's a place everyone should visit at least once in their lives.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2014)

> Yosemite is beyond what words can describe.



It kind of looks like the average national park type of place.

Oh shit Para and Yasha are besties now. Two continents uniting. There will be peace.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 1, 2014)

fuck up u british ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), u telling me that wales has shit like that u ohmoshgisdhfiosdhfuiowehfseiohfseuoifhwe


----------



## Parallax (Nov 1, 2014)

Yasha

I don't have sisters


----------



## Yasha (Nov 1, 2014)

I am amused that when I asked Para where are the good restaurants around Union Station, he recommended me Little Tokyo instead of Olvera Street. The betrayal is real.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 1, 2014)

@Para, I will be strolling around the Downtown area for this entire day. If you happen to be in that area, we might bump into each other. Adios.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 1, 2014)

thats a hint para, u shit.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 1, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I am amused that when I asked Para where are the good restaurants around Union Station, he recommended me Little Tokyo instead of Olvera Street. The betrayal is real.



I was going to

but with how scared you were of Union Station I wasn't sure if you could have handled Olvera St.

Also I might be in downtown today actually, I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 1, 2014)

It will depend on luck then, I guess. I will be wearing rose in my shirt pocket as usual.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 1, 2014)

Yasha/Para my new OTP.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 1, 2014)

*Nightcrawler*
Better California movie than Drive could ever hope to be.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 1, 2014)

^I've heard good things


----------



## Detective (Nov 1, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> Yasha/Para my new OTP.



Same here, Han, same here mate.


----------



## Detective (Nov 1, 2014)

Yasha's face when he identifies Para walking down the street in LA:


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 1, 2014)

How come Yasha hasn't been shot yet, come on Murika are you even trying?


----------



## Karasu (Nov 1, 2014)

Yasha said:


> First of all, thanks Para for showing me around the homeless city of downtown LA. That was helpful.
> 
> It would have been greater if you invited me to your house and introduced me to your sisters or something. BUT at least you didn't tell me to eat at subway as Martial did.
> 
> ...


 
Hey - you got to see a waterfall. Cool. It's really an amazing park. The pictures do it no justice; you really have to go. If you go back you should hit the park in the summer and take the Half Dome hike. 

As nice as Yosemite is, I would seriously hit Glacier/Waterton/Banff though. It's a UNESCO world heritage site, and typically referred to as the "crown jewel" of what's offered in the states (and Waterton and Banff are just as good if not better).


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2014)

Yasha said:


> It will depend on luck then, I guess. I will be wearing rose in my shirt pocket as usual.



This Before Sunrise/Sunset plot.


----------



## Detective (Nov 1, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> This Before Sunrise/Sunset plot.



  

Enno, would you say it's better to visit London around Christmas or shortly after New Years?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2014)

Oh my god.  Domino is on the CW.  I forgot how bad this movie was!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2014)

Detective said:


> Enno, would you say it's better to visit London around Christmas or shortly after New Years?



It's abit cold then but given you come from the land of the snow plow, you'll be okay. Christmas is a nice time, London looks like a postcard. After New Years it's abit depressing.


----------



## Ae (Nov 1, 2014)

Rewatched House of Cards yesterday
and couldn't' help but notice this
[YOUTUBE]TmUUZN3h4wg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]RzCcA5rRHDo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]xFTsnq0XhCY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2014)

Rooting for Statham.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2014)

Didn't see you at film club yesterday Detective.


----------



## Detective (Nov 1, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Didn't see you at film club yesterday Detective.



Wait, what? Enno actually kept his promises, and didn't renege like a dirty Frenchman who gave his word with a finger crossed behind his back?

He is usually the King of Backtracks.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> [YOUTUBE]xFTsnq0XhCY[/YOUTUBE]



Trailer is pure sex

I wonder  the percentage of scenes Paul was able to complete.


----------



## Detective (Nov 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Trailer is pure sex
> 
> I wonder  the percentage of scenes Paul was able to complete.



They apparently had only 5% or so of the film left to film when they decided to take a break, and he unfortunately died during his time-off. His brother will be used as a stand-in, and most likely CGI'd for the epilogue sequence.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2014)

Detective said:


> Wait, what? Enno actually kept his promises, and didn't renege like a dirty Frenchman who gave his word with a finger crossed behind his back?
> 
> He is usually the King of Backtracks.



This slander.


----------



## Grape (Nov 1, 2014)

Maybe I'm a huge asshole, but I still find it hilarious how Paul Walker died.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 1, 2014)

Grape said:


> Maybe I'm a huge asshole, but I still find it *hilarious* how Paul Walker died.



The word you're looking for is _ironic_.


----------



## Ae (Nov 1, 2014)

No, he's just an asshole.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 1, 2014)

And a hypocrite


----------



## Detective (Nov 1, 2014)

But mainly an asshole, who has other foul tendencies.

Dat Multi-Douchery


----------



## Detective (Nov 1, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> This slander.



I still remember the day you left Vaulto standing on London bridge, under a torrential downpour of rain, waiting for you, while you were safely tucked away in a spacious cabin compartment of a train taking you away to the country side of Paris, where another unsuccessful relationship with a crazy white girl awaited.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2014)

Tyrese is the best thing about the fast and the furious franchise right now.  He is really funny.


----------



## Detective (Nov 1, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Tyrese is the best thing about the fast and the furious franchise right now.  He is really funny.



I bet Dr. Dre didn't find it funny when Tyrese basically cost him 1 Billion dollars after Apple Ennoea'd out of their initial buyout agreement for Beats Music.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 1, 2014)

Detective said:


> I bet Dr. Dre didn't find it funny when Tyrese basically cost him 1 Billion dollars after Apple Ennoea'd out of their initial buyout agreement for Beats Music.



Oh?

The buyout never happened? what did Tyrese do? Let me tell you, the guy who cost me a billion dollars would be my archenemy for life.


----------



## Detective (Nov 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Oh?
> 
> The buyout never happened? what did Tyrese do? Let me tell you, the guy who cost me a billion dollars would be my archenemy for life.



He started boasting on a YT video before the deal was officialling signed, about how a gangsta like Dre from the hood, was gonna be the first Billionaire rapper.

[YOUTUBE]s2e5ZibypDk[/YOUTUBE]



> On May 28, 2014, Apple Inc. announced it was buying both Beats Electronics/Beats Music for US$3 billion in a cash and stock deal, expected to close by the end of Apple's fiscal 2014. According to the Wall Street Journal, Beats Music itself was acquired for* "slightly less than $500 million."*
> 
> On October 24, 2014, Apple announced that Beats Music would be integrated in to iTunes next year and shut down the app. In order to eliminate redundancy, Apple also plans to layoff approximately 200 workers from Beats current staff of 700.



He spoke too soon. And cost them all.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 1, 2014)

3 billion dollars, eh? I wonder what I will do with that kind of money ?


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 1, 2014)

I wish Tyrese got more shine in the F&F movies. He was such a bro in the second one.


----------



## Ae (Nov 1, 2014)

I've never watch a F&F movie in it's entirety.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 1, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I was going to
> 
> but with how scared you were of Union Station I wasn't sure if you could have handled Olvera St.
> 
> Also I might be in downtown today actually, I'm not sure yet.



I like Olvera St. Cheap souvenirs compared to other places. Bought an LA cap for 4 dollars. And I'm lucky today happens to be Dia de Los Muertos aka Day of the Dead. Saw ritual dancing, death-themed arts exhibition (in Pico House), even bought a cool skull decor.

Little Tokyo is pretty cool, too. Lots of Asians. Jungle is full of anime geeks. Btw, what the heck is Hello Kitty con? I saw some black guys carrying Hello Kitty bag and wearing its merchandise. That's revolting.

I didn't take your advice on Orochon ramen. I went for the popular Daikokuya instead. Waited for more than half an hour. And ended up ordering too much food.





Black Sun said:


> Hey - you got to see a waterfall. Cool. It's really an amazing park. The pictures do it no justice; you really have to go. If you go back you should hit the park in the summer and take the Half Dome hike.
> 
> As nice as Yosemite is, I would seriously hit Glacier/Waterton/Banff though. It's a UNESCO world heritage site, and typically referred to as the "crown jewel" of what's offered in the states (and Waterton and Banff are just as good if not better).



The Yosemite Fall dried up, so did the Mirror Lake. That picture was taken from near the top of Vernal Fall, which still had some water trickling down.

Yeah, I really need to visit again during summer. The shuttles to Mariposa Sequoias and Mono Lake are both not operating. 

Canada will have to wait because I don't have business reason to go there. Unless Detective buy me flight ticket but I might as well wait till cows come home since he's a stingy friend.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 1, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I like Olvera St. Cheap souvenirs compared to other places. Bought an LA cap for 4 dollars. And I'm lucky today happens to Dia de Los Muertos. Saw street dancing, death-themed arts exhibition (in Pico House), even bought a cool skull decor.
> 
> Little Tokyo is pretty cool, too. Lots of Asians. Jungle is full of anime geeks.  Btw, what the heck is Hello Kitty con? I saw some black guys carrying Hello Kitty bag and wearing its merchandise. That's revolting.
> 
> ...



How much longer are you going to be in the US?


----------



## Yasha (Nov 1, 2014)

Going to NY next. To pay you and Warudo a visit.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2014)

Doctor Who: Dark Water

Lazy script, lazy reveal and the worst of all crime was the character assassination of Clara. Well done Moffat. Just terrible all round. No suspense either and bloody Cyber men again. They're terrible villains.

D


----------



## Stunna (Nov 1, 2014)

I was afraid you were gonna say that. 


*Spoiler*: _Is it true that_ 



The Master has returned?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 1, 2014)

Yasha admit that ramen meal could have feed your entire family for a year.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2014)

Thing is the concept is good but the execution is terrible. It's basically the Series 3 finale tbh.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 1, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Eno_ 



I'm assuming that was a hint... that the Master _is_ back


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 1, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Going to NY next. To pay you and Warudo a visit.



Don't come during the Winter mane.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 1, 2014)

Detective said:


> He started boasting on a YT video before the deal was officialling signed, about how a gangsta like Dre from the hood, was gonna be the first Billionaire rapper.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]s2e5ZibypDk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



How was this Tyreses fault? The boasting is untasteful but did it really ruin their chances at a bigger deal?

 Dre didn't own 100% of the company so I doubt he was going to become a billionaire anyway.


----------



## Detective (Nov 1, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> How was this Tyreses fault? The boasting is untasteful but did it really ruin their chances at a bigger deal?
> 
> Dre didn't own 100% of the company so I doubt he was going to become a billionaire anyway.



Public image has a huge impact on the stock value of a company, especially during an acquisition period, so his comments cost them a shitload of potential revenue from the direct sale of the business. Dre was also supposed to get a Director level position at Apple itself, but they took that back as well.



Yasha said:


> Canada will have to wait because I don't have business reason to go there. Unless Detective buy me flight ticket but I might as well wait till cows come home since he's a stingy friend.



I thought my frugal and ruthless business-like way of dealing with expenses and cost control was one of the things you admired about me? 

I'm actually a rather generous dude(complete opposite of my business style), in the sense that I usually spend more on others(like family and friends) than I do myself. When I make that offer to show people around the city, like Stunna whenever he eventually finds a way to escape NC and arrive in Toronto, I really do mean it.

If you have a chance next summer, and can arrange your travel/lodgings in Toronto, let me know, and I'll take you around. I can probably book off quite a bit of vacation time if planned in advance, so I can be your guide.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 1, 2014)

Detective make sure you forward me your contact info before Yasha arrival so I know when to look for you when you go missing.


----------



## Detective (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Detective make sure you forward me your contact info before Yasha arrival so I know when to look for you when you go missing.



Will do, Huey.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 1, 2014)

I just posted a huge red pill comment on the YouTube page. Fucking hip-hop culture pisses me off.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2014)

Detective.  Captain Cold was a boss dude.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 1, 2014)

Why dont you play in hell 2013
9/10 Shion Sono rocks the world.


----------



## Detective (Nov 1, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  Captain Cold was a boss dude.



Holy shit, I agree dude. He was so controlled, calculating and challenging as a villain. Barry definitely wasn't ready to handle someone like that yet. No wonder Wells was pissed at Cisco. 

Definitely a cool character. Wentworth Miller did a fantastic job, just enough camp, to balance with the cold personality.


----------



## Ae (Nov 1, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> I just posted a huge red pill comment on the YouTube page. Fucking hip-hop culture pisses me off.



I want to take all the rappers, put them on a boat, and set it on fire


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2014)

He is presumably a time traveler.  He built the particle accelerator.  And he orchestrated it's failure.  He is presumably a time traveler.  Maybe responsible for the death of Barry's mother.  All to create the Flash.

Wells is trying to control his growth as well.  Fighting Captain Cold this early is by far the biggest mistake that has occurred so far.  He was lucky that Snart was willing to withdraw this time.


----------



## Ae (Nov 1, 2014)

>This spoiler talk


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2014)

Not spoilers.  Reasonable theories based on what has transpired so far.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 1, 2014)

Rap has become quite the joke as of late.


----------



## Detective (Nov 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Rap has become quite the joke as of late.



You think this is just a recent trend? The last days of Rap concluded in the early 2000's, and that was a mere shadow of what it was like in the prime of the 90's.

The mid 80's and all of the 90's really was the best time for everything.

Fuck the 1994+ Generation


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 1, 2014)

I always assumed Gesy listen to punk rock, the more you know I guess


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 1, 2014)

i always assumed gesy was gay


----------



## Detective (Nov 1, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> i always assumed gesy was gay



I always thought you assumed he was dumb with his questionable taste and decisions?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 1, 2014)

I use to think VBD was a dick, but after visiting the NBA section I found out he is a Vagina.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Yasha admit that ramen meal could have feed your entire family for a year.



This is actually the first time I try genuine Japanese ramen.




Violent By Design said:


> Don't come during the Winter mane.



Does it snow in NY?




Detective said:


> I thought my frugal and ruthless business-like way of dealing with expenses and cost control was one of the things you admired about me?
> 
> I'm actually a rather generous dude(complete opposite of my business style), in the sense that I usually spend more on others(like family and friends) than I do myself. When I make that offer to show people around the city, like Stunna whenever he eventually finds a way to escape NC and arrive in Toronto, I really do mean it.
> 
> If you have a chance next summer, and can arrange your travel/lodgings in Toronto, let me know, and I'll take you around. I can probably book off quite a bit of vacation time if planned in advance, so I can be your guide.



Awesome. I was joking about the stingy bit of course. Financial planning is a gift. 




Nice Dynamite said:


> Detective make sure you forward me your contact info before Yasha arrival so I know when to look for you when you go missing.



Perfect. I will use Detective to bait you.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 1, 2014)

Shots fired!


----------



## Yasha (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm flying back tonight. Thanks for all the tips you guys have given me during the trip. You guys rock.


----------



## Jena (Nov 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Rap has become quite the joke as of late.



ok this song is a masterpiece tho
[youtube]UppBqFPE90A[/youtube]


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 1, 2014)

Yasha I haven't been following your trip reports but were you in FL?


----------



## Yasha (Nov 1, 2014)

No, I was in Arizona and now in California.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 1, 2014)

Is anyone watching The Flash? Will catch up as soon as I catch up with Arrow.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 1, 2014)

Cool, hope you had a good time


----------



## Ae (Nov 1, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Is anyone watching The Flash? Will catch up as soon as I catch up with Arrow.



Yeah, but I hate the morallessondisney ABC Family shit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 1, 2014)

Detective said:


> You think this is just a recent trend? The last days of Rap concluded in the early 2000's, and that was a mere shadow of what it was like in the prime of the 90's.
> 
> The mid 80's and all of the 90's really was the best time for everything.
> 
> Fuck the 1994+ Generation



Yes, my taste seem to lie within the late 90's- early 00's era as far as rap goes. Most of what I hear today sound uninspired and purely made from a business perspective. I just wish it went deeper than that and brought forth a deeper message is all.



Nice Dynamite said:


> I always assumed Gesy listen to punk rock, the more you know I guess



You thought wrong, bitch. 



Jena said:


> ok this song is a masterpiece tho
> [youtube]UppBqFPE90A[/youtube]



inorite? This was my jam for quite a bit



Detective said:


> I always thought you assumed he was dumb with his questionable taste and decisions?



Now we're just trying to hurt feelings.


----------



## Slice (Nov 1, 2014)

Speedy: i plan to watch flash, but im not even finished with Season 1 of arrow yet



Jerusalem said:


> I just posted a huge red pill comment on the YouTube page. Fucking hip-hop culture pisses me off.



Nothing in this sentence makes any sense to me..


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 1, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Is anyone watching The Flash? Will catch up as soon as I catch up with Arrow.



I am, it's cheesy as fuck and have more of a comic book feel compared to Arrow.


----------



## Ae (Nov 1, 2014)

Jena said:


> ok this song is a masterpiece tho



Song like that is made for people who enjoy Tyler Perry movies


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Is anyone watching The Flash? Will catch up as soon as I catch up with Arrow.


Several of us are watching it.  Entertaining show a month in.

They need to figure out how to use Iris better.  And they need to drop her romance with Eddie.  But almost everything else is tolerable.  And I think it is getting better each week.  This last episode was the best so far.


----------



## Ae (Nov 1, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Several of us are watching it.  Entertaining show a month in.
> 
> They need to figure out how to use Iris better.  And they need to drop her romance with Eddie.  But almost everything else is tolerable.  And I think it is getting better each week.  This last episode was the best so far.



I don't know how much more I can watch, I don't like any of the characters.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2014)

Fate Stay Night 4:  Good episode.

Especially
*Spoiler*: _Future Spoilers Contained_ 



When Saber meets Caster's master.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 1, 2014)

Cool bean guys, Slice, marathon it man

I'm too psyched with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ollie meeting up with Slade again atm


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ollie meeting up with Merlyn again was pretty sweet.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 1, 2014)

I spotted Para from the crowd. He did a skullface painting probably thinking I wouldn't be able to recognize him.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 2, 2014)

Enter Nowhere: B-

It's about three strangers meeting up in a cabin in the middle of nowhere, all stranded do to car trouble. Obviously there is something odd going on, but what? 

It has some really good ideas that were explored pretty efficiently. The cinematography is pretty haunting and the twist actually caught me off guard. But it is pretty slow, the acting isn't especially great (although it's not bad; Scott Eastwood once again proves he looks way too much like his Daddy, but lacks his natural talent) and the special effects are...well, low budgeted.

If you have netflix or something, it's a good addition if you like these kinds of mysteries. But it's not one of the best examples of its kind.


----------



## Ae (Nov 2, 2014)

Man I hate it when a movie start off so good then goes into a shitty subplot


----------



## Grape (Nov 2, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> No, he's just an asshole.





~Gesy~ said:


> And a hypocrite





Detective said:


> But mainly an asshole, who has other foul tendencies.
> 
> Dat Multi-Douchery


----------



## teddy (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Grape (Nov 2, 2014)

Right in the feels.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 2, 2014)

*Rick and Morty Season 1*

When I first saw the adverts for this last year it seemed super obnoxious, but I'm glad I checked this out. Hilarious stuff. Thanks for the recommendation, Yasha.


----------



## Ae (Nov 2, 2014)

Not sure if The Hunt is boring, or it's my fourth movie today and I'm all out of juice to finish it.

Will try again later


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 2, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Not sure if The Hunt is boring, or it's my fourth movie today and I'm all out of juice to finish it.
> 
> Will try again later



Something's wrong with you doe, The Hunt is GOAT


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 2, 2014)

The Danish film?

Yeah, it's pretty good. Although I don't see how anyone can watch more than two films a day.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 2, 2014)

Wrong Turn

C+


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 2, 2014)

Has anyone gone to the theater this weekend?


----------



## Detective (Nov 2, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> Has anyone gone to the theater this weekend?



Not this weekend dude. But for sure this upcoming Friday, for Big Hero 6.


----------



## Ae (Nov 2, 2014)

This is pretty cute
[YOUTUBE]Dgfxro8-iGw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Nov 2, 2014)

Detective said:
			
		

> Vault said:
> 
> 
> > I had to troll masterblackness. He fought so hard for someone other than Hinata to win  she ended up winning by just one. He wasn't happy
> ...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 2, 2014)

what's that about?


----------



## Detective (Nov 2, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> what's that about?





			
				Detective said:
			
		

> Masterpiece said:
> 
> 
> > It's better to have fought and lost for the crusade of all that is good and pure than to have won on the side of evil.
> ...



He was basically trying to get any other Naruto female character other than Hinata to win the Female Naruto Character of the Year Award(I feel ashamed that they even participated in this), and Vaulto blocked his efforts through master class manipulation and string pulling(I feel proud about this, though    ).


----------



## Ae (Nov 2, 2014)

The only person that blocked my effort was whoever that waited for the last second vote


----------



## Detective (Nov 2, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> The only person that blocked my effort was whoever that waited for the last second vote



That's epic, though. 

That last second rejection, snatching defeat from the jaws of victory.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 2, 2014)

Swaggy P is the WORST


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm better at Smash Bros.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2014)

Oh.  The new Don't Hug Me I'm Scared.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXOdn6vLCuU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Nov 2, 2014)

F/SN Episode 4

How is it that every female character seems to want to jump onto Shirou. 
More Rin and less of him please.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2014)

Slice said:


> F/SN Episode 4
> 
> How is it that every female character seems to want to jump onto Shirou.
> More Rin and less of him please.


What do you mean?  

Agree on Rin though.  She is the interesting one right now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 2, 2014)

I thought I saw Slice Friday night but it was just your run of the mill Goblin.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2014)

Para.  What is happening to your boy Peyton?  You got some explaining to do dude.


----------



## Detective (Nov 2, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Para.  What is happening to your boy Peyton?  You got some explaining to do dude.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 2, 2014)

He's having a bad game?

iono it's not like it's my team


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2014)

I guess he should have retired after all.  Looks like I was right again.  

Edit:  Don't be fooled by that touchdown.  That was all Julius Thomas.


----------



## Ae (Nov 2, 2014)

Second disappointing movie today


----------



## Stunna (Nov 2, 2014)

you know what'll cheer you right up?

get to work on your Christmas playlist :33


----------



## Yasha (Nov 2, 2014)

The business trip turned out to be very adventurous and full of my "first-times".

Next leaving for Taiwan in 3 days.

After that, might quit my job and go for NZ working holidays.

Dat dream life.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 2, 2014)

John Wick was pretty cool.


----------



## Jena (Nov 2, 2014)

So I saw this on sale in the journals section at Barnes and Noble and I thought, "why the hell not?" and bought it

you guys

i've had it for a few days and already i've spent like 9 hours making meaningless lists that only like 2 people will ever read. it's like being on this website.

so basically what i'm saying is i highly recommend this journal, i'm thoroughly enjoying wasting my precious youth on it

i just wanted to let you guys know about this amazingly addictive book


----------



## Parallax (Nov 2, 2014)

yo Jena

show us some of those lists


----------



## Stunna (Nov 2, 2014)

yeah yeah


----------



## Ae (Nov 2, 2014)

Why would I want to Buzzfeed it up?


----------



## Ae (Nov 2, 2014)

The Matrix didn't age very well


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 2, 2014)

Jena you rewatch Community often? I'm watching season 3 again.


----------



## Jena (Nov 2, 2014)

Parallax said:


> yo Jena
> 
> show us some of those lists





Stunna said:


> yeah yeah



Most of them are incomplete, but these are a few that I'm mostly done with


*Spoiler*: __ 















Masterpiece said:


> Why would I want to Buzzfeed it up?


shut up dick nuts



Speedy Jag. said:


> Jena you rewatch Community often? I'm watching season 3 again.



I do, actually  I rewatch Community a lot


----------



## Parallax (Nov 2, 2014)

Jena I saw your 60s list

watch Face of Another and Hara Kiri


----------



## Grape (Nov 2, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> The Matrix didn't age very well


[YOUTUBE]NWD7iqtOJSE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Nov 2, 2014)

Jena said:


> shut up dick nuts



So what happens when you watch something that deserves to be on the list and there's not enough room?


----------



## Jena (Nov 2, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> So what happens when you watch something that deserves to be on the list and there's not enough room?



you can always erase something and re-write another title in its place

or you can cheat and write titles in the margins


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice handwriting


----------



## Slice (Nov 3, 2014)

Dresden Files 12 - Changes     5/5

> Book is called changes
> Actually changes basically everything that kept the series going up until now

Nice to see authors actually deliver.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 3, 2014)

Anyone here watching Parasyte?


----------



## Butcher (Nov 3, 2014)

Yes.

Best anime of the season....so far.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 3, 2014)

Yes, I've been hearing it's getting a lot of praise.. might give it a shot after all.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 3, 2014)

Nightcrawler was great movie. Everything I expected it to be.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 3, 2014)

Gotham

I'm out. Horrible show made worse by Penguin being the most annoying twat ever.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 3, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Gotham
> 
> I'm out. Horrible show made worse by Penguin being the most annoying twat ever.



I stopped after the first episode, it looked really bad.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2014)

I haven't seen any of Gotham yet.  But I am okay with that.  The whole premise is unappealing to me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 3, 2014)

The scenes with Catwoman in the first episode of Gotham is just bizarre


----------



## Stunna (Nov 3, 2014)

how**


----------



## Didi (Nov 3, 2014)

>Ivy Pepper



dropped it before I started it


----------



## teddy (Nov 3, 2014)

Hate how they beat you over the head with comicbook easter eggs


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 3, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Yes, I've been hearing it's getting a lot of praise.. might give it a shot after all.



You should.

It's pretty awesome.


----------



## Detective (Nov 3, 2014)

This Friday, Big Hero 6 and then Interstellar on Saturday, or vice versa?

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Ceria (Nov 3, 2014)

Detective said:


> This Friday, Big Hero 6 and then Interstellar on Saturday, or vice versa?
> 
> Decisions, decisions...



Definitely interstellar, I didn't think Hero looked all that good. I'll pass on that.


----------



## Detective (Nov 3, 2014)

Ceria said:


> Definitely interstellar, I didn't think Hero looked all that good. I'll pass on that.



[YOUTUBE]BAVUPu7URbc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeah i'd save the movie I want to watch more for later.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 3, 2014)

Go see Big Hero 6, D.


----------



## Detective (Nov 3, 2014)

Ceria said:


> Definitely interstellar, I didn't think Hero looked all that good. I'll pass on that.



To be honest, I am lowering my expectations for the Nolan film on purpose, in order to be pleasantly surprised and astounded if it surpasses the expectations.



~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah i'd save the movie I want to watch more for later.



There is just something magical about seeing a film on Day 1, though. Especially a late night showing, on a crisp November evening.



Stunna said:


> Go see Big Hero 6, D.



Good looking out, Stunna. I think I shall. Unlike Interstellar, which I am lowering expectations in order to be pumped up after viewing it, in the case of Big Hero 6, I am hyped as fuck.

I think it's going to blow everyone's expectations away. No offense, since I know you are a huge stan of it, but I believe Frozen's success will be forgotten amidst the quality and excitement of BH6.

:33


----------



## Ae (Nov 3, 2014)

Ceria said:


> Definitely interstellar, I didn't think Hero looked all that good. I'll pass on that.



Yeah look at that cast


----------



## Stunna (Nov 3, 2014)

I highly doubt BH6 will be more successful, but I do expect it to be a better movie. :33


----------



## Detective (Nov 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I highly doubt BH6 will be more successful, but I do expect it to be a better movie. :33



Baymax >>>>>> 

I'm telling you right now man, I'm gonna clench my fist in a subtle way in the theatre when he transforms into battle mode for the first time on screen.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 3, 2014)

101 Dalmatians is comin' out on Blu-ray my dudes


----------



## Detective (Nov 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 101 Dalmatians is comin' out on Blu-ray my dudes



Don't play with my emotions like this, you bastard. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Is not what you thought I'd say?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 3, 2014)

my friend wants to see Interstellar on like 70mm imax 3d or whateer the fuck and I don't want to

i'm trying to find a way out of it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 3, 2014)

This year hasn't been all that bad for movies at all. I think a lot of quality stuff has been coming out lately.


----------



## Detective (Nov 3, 2014)

Parallax said:


> my friend wants to see Interstellar on like 70mm imax 3d or whateer the fuck and I don't want to
> 
> i'm trying to find a way out of it.



Tell him/her you're getting deported on Friday. 



Violent By Design said:


> This year hasn't been all that bad for movies at all. I think a lot of quality stuff has been coming out lately.



Yeah, especially end of year. For the most part, they were more smaller hits than massive blockbusters.

2015 is gonna be insane, though. So many choices.


----------



## Ae (Nov 3, 2014)

Parallax said:


> my friend wants to see Interstellar on like 70mm imax 3d or whateer the fuck and I don't want to
> 
> i'm trying to find a way out of it.



Why don't he watch it with you? Why does it have to be with him?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 3, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Why don't he watch it with you? Why does it have to be with him?



He wants to watch it with me and a few close friends


----------



## Detective (Nov 3, 2014)

Parallax said:


> He wants to watch it with me and a few close friends



Then just watch it. At least you won't suffer alone if it's shit, since you are with friends. You gotta take an L every once in a while dude, for the team.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 3, 2014)

nah man

just to see the movie

the struggle is real


----------



## Detective (Nov 3, 2014)

Holy shit, that's nuts.  

It's around $ 16.50 here including taxes.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 3, 2014)

I think I pay 14 or 15 dollars to see a brand new movie on Friday night.


----------



## Detective (Nov 3, 2014)

BTW the $ 16.50 I mentioned above is for IMAX tickets.

It's $ 9 bucks for a regular one. And $ 11 for Real3D.


----------



## Ae (Nov 3, 2014)

I think I only paid $11 for full price

IMAX isn't worth it here, I can't even tell the difference in screen size


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 3, 2014)

IMAX is about 20 dollars here as well, I think. Though I think that is with 3D included.


----------



## Grape (Nov 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ZObSbYuPF_k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Nov 4, 2014)

Trying to see Interstellar this thursday as i am away for the weekend.
Couldnt even find when Big Hero 6 opens here so i dont have to chose.


----------



## Slice (Nov 4, 2014)

Didnt find it because it isnt named "Big Hero 6" here. They named it "Baymax".
It opens 22nd january. Thats surprisingly late for a disney movie. Usually they are really quick at translating.


----------



## Grape (Nov 4, 2014)

Slice said:


> Didnt find it because it isnt named "Big Hero 6" here. They named it "Baymax".
> It opens 22nd january. Thats surprisingly late for a disney movie. Usually they are really quick at translating.




Might have something to do with box office sales?



If it were America, they'd be pumping it out for a holiday release. Not sure how that's reflected in Germany...


----------



## Slice (Nov 4, 2014)

Nah nothing to do with box office. Isnt that strong a market here anyways.
Sometimes movies are months apart in releases because of publisher issues and who holds the rights to it here.

The big studios normally go for a simultaneous release but Disneys (and Pixars) animated ones have had a few delays in the past. Often they go the extra mile and make version that have all on screen texts in german taking extra time to render stuff. Plus their usually high quality selection of voice actors.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2014)

Screw the new movies.  Go see Nightcrawler first.


----------



## Slice (Nov 4, 2014)

Opens next week.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 4, 2014)

What the heck. Now I feel awkward driving on the left side of the road.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 4, 2014)

come back to America


----------



## Yasha (Nov 4, 2014)

I can't believe you pulled an Enno on me in LA. I'm only an Asian. Who is afraid of meeting an Asian seriously?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 4, 2014)

fuck you i had midterms 

I actually have my last one in 40 minutes


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 4, 2014)

Yasha guilt trip ineffective


----------



## Yasha (Nov 4, 2014)

Just joking. All the best, man.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 4, 2014)

I'd meet you Yasha.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 4, 2014)

Enno trying to fuck Yasha over.


----------



## Slice (Nov 4, 2014)

I have one of those days when you simply cannot get a catchy pop song out of your head. 


Plus i just ordered tickets for Interstellar on thursday. Didn't expect it to be a three hour movie.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 4, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> I'd meet you Yasha.



 Dat Asian psycho bonding


----------



## Didi (Nov 4, 2014)

Moonrise Kingdom

It was exactly what I hoped for / was in the mood for

typical Wes Anderson style. Only thing that was too silly for me was the lightning strike on the boy. But solid otherwise

7.5/10


----------



## dream (Nov 4, 2014)

*Interstellar*

I can easily say that this is the most enjoyable film by Nolan that I've ever seen.  Solid acting, an acceptable enough plot, decent end, and some hilarious robots entertained me enough that I didn't even take any time to look at my phone (with one exception early on) which is pretty rare. 

That fucking Nolan dialogue at times was pretty groan worthy to be honest.  He needs to get someone better to write the dialogue at times. >_> I also felt that some of the stuff was too in our face when Nolan should have been more subtle with it.  Also, with the exception of a few great scenes the movie was a letdown when it came to cinematography.  I knew not to expect much going into the movie but I thought that we would have gotten a few more gorgeous space/sci-fi scenes.  

It never reaches true greatness but I'm sure that most people will enjoy it for what it is. 

*4/5*


----------



## dream (Nov 4, 2014)

*Interstellar*

I can easily say that this is the most enjoyable film by Nolan that I've ever seen.  Solid acting, an acceptable enough plot, decent end, and some hilarious robots entertained me enough that I didn't even take any time to look at my phone (with one exception early on) which is pretty rare. 

That fucking Nolan dialogue at times was pretty groan worthy to be honest.  He needs to get someone better to write the dialogue at times. >_> I also felt that some of the stuff was too in our face when Nolan should have been more subtle with it.  Also, with the exception of a few great scenes the movie was a letdown when it came to cinematography.  I knew not to expect much going into the movie but I thought that we would have gotten a few more gorgeous space/sci-fi scenes.  

It never reaches true greatness but I'm sure that most people will enjoy it for what it is. 

*4/5*


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> *Interstellar*
> 
> I can easily say that this is the most enjoyable film by Nolan that I've ever seen.  Solid acting, an acceptable enough plot, decent end, and some hilarious robots entertained me enough that I didn't even take any time to look at my phone (with one exception early on) which is pretty rare.
> 
> ...



I hate you so much for being able to see Interstellar before me.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Slice (Nov 5, 2014)

Where do movies open on a tuesday? 

What i'm most curious about is if Nolan can handle a three hour film without it being boring at times.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 5, 2014)

Spoiler alert: He can't.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 5, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Damn, Kishi trolled the hell out of the NaruSaku fandom. Evil son of a bitch.
> 
> Thank God I stopped reading Naruto or I would have been in tears right now



saving 

EDIT

dat victory


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 5, 2014)

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhit!


----------



## Parallax (Nov 5, 2014)

stop making bad posts


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> Where do movies open on a tuesday?
> 
> What i'm most curious about is if Nolan can handle a three hour film without it being boring at times.



Well, the movie is out in NYC and some places in NJ.  I'm sure that it'll open up elsewhere as well.   



Stunna said:


> Spoiler alert: He can't.



Ehh...there are some boring parts here and there but I was kept entertained for most of it.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 5, 2014)

Damn, Naruto is so bad I have made up my mind this will be my last chapter!


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 5, 2014)

Yasha confirmed for reading Nardo part 3.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 5, 2014)

White manga/anime geeks are pretty funny. I saw quite a number of them in Little Tokyo. Some of them did cosplay on the street, some just hanged around the merchandise shops, either hugging plushies or staring at figurines.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 5, 2014)

fuck I couldn't get to pseudo's post in time


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 5, 2014)

What's your favourite martial art, Yasha?


----------



## Yasha (Nov 5, 2014)

Parallax said:


> fuck I couldn't get to pseudo's post in time



He took Han's post literally and thought there was going to be a Naruto part 3.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 5, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> What's your favourite martial art, Yasha?



Play dead.

I just learnt that it only works on a certain type of bears such as grizzly, but not at all on American black bears. I would be bear poop by now if I did it in Yosemite.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 5, 2014)

uh

there is going to be a part 3


----------



## Yasha (Nov 5, 2014)

Fuck you, Para.

Geez, I still can't believe you pulled an Enno on me. Hope you enjoyed the Los Muertos.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 5, 2014)

My gosh, the reading last chapter spoilers is like looking at the products of a ninja village orgies.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 5, 2014)

Part 3 is gonna be GOAT

catching up just for it


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 5, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Dat Asian psycho bonding



I feel like we'd get along well. We don't prescribe to silly boundaries


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2014)

Sakura fans are threatening to commit suicide...

Today has been a glorious, even if it may cost me to do not as well as I should on the midterms I have today.

#noragrets


----------



## Slice (Nov 5, 2014)

Part 3?
So the whole "it ends" thing was just marketing?

im like 25 chapters behind


----------



## Slice (Nov 5, 2014)

I just looked at the spoilers.

I need to manage to come online when this releases just to see the shipping wars.


----------



## Jena (Nov 5, 2014)

pls



Slice said:


> I just looked at the spoilers.
> 
> I need to manage to come online when this releases just to see the shipping wars.



Dude, NF was crashing yesterday when the images were leaked. When the actual chapter comes out it's going to create a black hole that devours half the internet.


----------



## Slice (Nov 5, 2014)

And it will be glorious!


----------



## Ae (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow the timeskip manage to make everyone looks even gayer


----------



## Slice (Nov 5, 2014)

Its not like character designs were one of Kishis strong points to begin with.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 5, 2014)

The amount of mad so far has been delicious

I can't wait for the release


----------



## Jena (Nov 5, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Wow the timeskip manage to make everyone looks even gayer



have you seen the designs for the children tho

dear god


----------



## Slice (Nov 5, 2014)

From what i see its played very safe for an epilogue chapter. But people are legit freaking out because "not muh pairing". This is pure comedic gold.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't see what's wrong with Naruto's kids. They don't look any sillier than any other animu characters 

and wait

did... did Sasuke knock up Sakura???


----------



## Slice (Nov 5, 2014)

The kids simply look like younger clones of the parents. Pretty standard for any of the less detailed series.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 5, 2014)

What's going on about Naruto?


----------



## Slice (Nov 5, 2014)

The final chapter releases tomorrow.
There are spoilers.
There are canon ships.
There are shipping wars.
People are freaking out.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2014)

these ninja chillin sho are ugly

but this kid reminds me of Kid Trunks, so I already find him to be adorbs


----------



## Jena (Nov 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> From what i see its played very safe for an epilogue chapter. But people are legit freaking out because "not muh pairing". This is pure comedic gold.



I will go to my grave saying that SS is one of the worst pairings I've ever seen.

But aside from that, some of the pairings that are being shown in the epilogue are just ?????


*Spoiler*: __ 




Ino x Sai ??
Kakashi x Anko????
Choji x Karui ??????????

it's like he just randomly picked names out of a hat


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 5, 2014)

Stunna said:


> did... did Sasuke knock up Sakura???



When you have the chance to have a child with a guy who tried to kill you and everyone you care for, it's something you just gotta do.


----------



## Ae (Nov 5, 2014)

Stunna said:


> did... did Sasuke knock up Sakura???



I'd think the girl with the black hair is their daughter


----------



## Slice (Nov 5, 2014)

Jena said:


> it's like he just randomly picked names out of a hat



Why shouldn't he? The story follows only a few characters closely and with a timeskip anything is possible. He just needs to select a few and go with it.

It probably helps that the only pairing i ever cared about was Temari / Shikamau


----------



## Windowgazer (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke confirmed as the worst father in the manga. the guy apparently wanders around the world and barely is with her daughter and wife.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 5, 2014)

oh wait

Shikamaru and Temari hooked up?

s'all good then


----------



## Parallax (Nov 5, 2014)

Windowgazer said:


> Sasuke confirmed as the worst father in the manga. the guy apparently wanders around the world and barely is with her daughter and wife.



Holy shit  

Jena disown Sakura while you still can


----------



## Jena (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasuke being a lovey dovey family man would have been weird as fuck, imo.


----------



## Windowgazer (Nov 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sasuke being a lovey dovey family man would have been weird as fuck, imo.



True, but a complete lack of interest would be an insult though. Poor Sakura, Kishi never treated her well.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 5, 2014)

Sakura being a worse character than Naruto and Sasuke is one of Kishi's greatest accomplishments imo. How is that even possible?


----------



## Slice (Nov 5, 2014)

Their daughter looks like Bayonetta.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 5, 2014)

So Naruto actually finished??? Lol just looked at the spoilers. Sasuke is a dead beat and Sakura has no self respect.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 5, 2014)

I wonder how Kishi is with his wife?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 5, 2014)

is Shikamaru Hokage yet


----------



## Windowgazer (Nov 5, 2014)

Stunna said:


> is Shikamaru Hokage yet



I always saw him as an assistant to anyone who would become Hokage due to his intelligence. And I think that would be the case.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> I wonder how Kishi is with his wife?



If you can sum up the depiction of the females in this manga in one image...


----------



## Slice (Nov 5, 2014)

You guys act like depicting females like that is anything new in manga.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 5, 2014)

Shika looks like a boss 

I was actually hoping Naruto wouldn't become Hokage /kanyeshrug


----------



## Jena (Nov 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> You guys act like depicting females like that is anything new in manga.



allow me to just cradle my volumes of the sasori arc while i slowly stare out the window


----------



## Stunna (Nov 5, 2014)

yeah, I thought Sakura was p badass in the beginning of Part 2. 

oh well


----------



## Ae (Nov 5, 2014)

Jena said:


> allow me to just cradle my volumes of the sasori arc while i slowly stare out the window



Based Jena recognizing the best arc


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> If you can sum up the depiction of the females in this manga in one image...



Anyone want to bet high school Kishi once got harshly rejected by some bitchy girl with dyed pink hair after bearing out his soul to her?


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> The final chapter releases tomorrow.
> There are spoilers.
> There are canon ships.
> There are shipping wars.
> People are freaking out.



Wait, what? Weren't there supposed to be like at least 3 other chapters to come out until it ends?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 5, 2014)

no it was two

and they're being released as just one mega ass chapter


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2014)

I thought that will be the end...

Than I started hearing about Naruto GT.. I mean Part 3.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 5, 2014)

I feel like I'm taking crazy pills. Part 3 of Naruto?!? Surely, you can't be serious!


----------



## Parallax (Nov 5, 2014)

yes Part 3 is real

no i'm not trolling

I swear on my record collection


----------



## Stunna (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto Part 3

Naruto gets turned into a kid by a forbidden jutsu and travels the world with Konohamaru and his daughter to reverse the curse

not reading it that's not the plot


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 5, 2014)

I refuse to believe this is happening


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> Where do movies open on a tuesday?
> 
> What i'm most curious about is if Nolan can handle a three hour film without it being boring at times.


I think Interstellar is going to struggle critically and commercially.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 5, 2014)

critically sure

commercially?  No way, Nolan films are what basic bitches eat up to feel smart


----------



## Parallax (Nov 5, 2014)

for the record i use bitches in the gender neutral manner


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2014)

Parallax said:


> critically sure
> 
> commercially?  No way, Nolan films are what basic bitches eat up to feel smart


I think this will be an exception.  I haven't heard anyone talking about it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I thought that will be the end...
> 
> Than I started hearing about Naruto GT.. I mean Part 3.



I can't fucking believe this .


----------



## Slice (Nov 5, 2014)

Parasyte Episode 1 - Weird/5


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 5, 2014)

Please elaborate, I want to know how it was


----------



## Stunna (Nov 5, 2014)

does anyone here know if it's possible to follow someone's blog on Tumblr but only see their posts that have certain tags?


----------



## Didi (Nov 5, 2014)

nah I just use tumblr for porn and don't have an account


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 5, 2014)

I'd really like to know that too stunna.


----------



## Slice (Nov 5, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Please elaborate, I want to know how it was



Too much of that comedy stuff i hate in anime (at least in the beginning).
And its yet another standard nerdy kid in school main character.

Other than that its really is just plain weird.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 5, 2014)

Probably stunna but I've never really looked into it with my account tbh


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 5, 2014)

So, I'm not watching it after all


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> Too much of that comedy stuff i hate in anime (at least in the beginning).
> And its yet another standard nerdy kid in school main character.
> 
> Other than that its really is just plain weird.



Are anime producers stuck in the dark ages? Why don't they refresh new anime material instead of using the same tired old school setting?


----------



## Ae (Nov 5, 2014)

Stunna said:


> does anyone here know if it's possible to follow someone's blog on Tumblr but only see their posts that have certain tags?



On your dashboard? No, but you can on their page.

username.tumblr.com/tagged/pronz

Maybe you can find an extension, otherwise follow better blogs.

Most people don't even tag their shit anyways


----------



## Slice (Nov 5, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> So, I'm not watching it after all



Just stream the first episode. Its really hard to describe what exactly is going on there.



Speedy Jag. said:


> Are anime producers stuck in the dark ages? Why don't they refresh new anime material instead of using the same tired old school setting?



Apparently its based on a manga from 1996 so the "old school" setting can be excused a bit


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> Apparently its based on a manga from 1996 so the "old school" setting can be excused a bit


The main character is not nerdy in the manga though, also i wish they hadn't added the boob grabbing scene..

Still i consider it a good adaptation so far.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 5, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Are anime producers stuck in the dark ages? Why don't they refresh new anime material instead of using the same tired old school setting?



Because there are enough hardcore otaku willing to buy whatever kind of bullshit moe anime these studios put out, and at outrageous prices at that. And then add on all the merchandise, and there is really no incentive to move away from what sells. And it's not just anime btw, loads of entertainment industries also pander to a very specific subsection of the population because they are willing to spend almost all their money on it. Idol music makes an obscene amount of money, even if not that many people actually buy it because consumers buy like 5 of the same album and shit.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 5, 2014)

I meant on my dashboard, but thanks anyway, guys.


----------



## Slice (Nov 5, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> The main character is not nerdy in the manga though, also i wish they hadn't added the boob grabbing scene..
> 
> Still i consider it a good adaptation so far.



The body horror parts are really disturbing but i think its a bit too colorful.  It certainly is an interesting premise.
I'll try to watch one or two more episodes on sunday.


----------



## Jena (Nov 5, 2014)

Stunna said:


> does anyone here know if it's possible to follow someone's blog on Tumblr but only see their posts that have certain tags?



The closest thing I can think of is to use  if it's a unique tag, and then blacklist their name to hide their other posts? I'm not sure if that would work, though. It might make tumblr savior explode.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 5, 2014)

That's...a pretty neat idea.  Worth a shot, thanks.


----------



## The World (Nov 5, 2014)

Parasyte is probably the best anime of the season other than UBW and this other gem Shingeki no Bahamut

I'm enjoying Akame ga Kiru as well but it's probably at the bottom of my top 5


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 5, 2014)

Mushishi Zoku Shou is the best anime of the season, Shingeki no Bahamut was a pleasant surprise though.


----------



## The World (Nov 5, 2014)

you should check out Nanatsu no Taizai, Garo and Gundam G as well

Psycho Pass if you into Urobutcher


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 5, 2014)

I have read Nanatsu no Taizai, is enjoyable, but i mostly keep reading it because i like the art, so not particularity  interested in the anime.
Also checked the first episodes of Garo and Gundam G, i liked them, Garo morose than Gundam, i should probably catch up now that i have more free time.
I enjoyed Psycho Pass, but i hear urobutcher is no longer involved on the sequel, so i'm kinda iffy.


----------



## Detective (Nov 6, 2014)

Booked my tickets for the trip to London. I actually extended my stay. Instead of 2 weeks, I will be there for a month.

I will definitely make sure to visit 221B Baker Street and solve a crime(s) during my vacation, for sure.


----------



## Ae (Nov 6, 2014)

You make you feel like shit man


----------



## Slice (Nov 6, 2014)

The World said:


> Parasyte is probably the best anime of the season other than UBW and this other gem Shingeki no Bahamut
> 
> I'm enjoying Akame ga Kiru as well but it's probably at the bottom of my top 5



Have a friend that wont shut up about Shingeki no Bahamut, but he recommended a lot of shit lately so i never looked at it.



Detective said:


> Booked my tickets for the trip to London. I actually extended my stay. Instead of 2 weeks, I will be there for a month.
> 
> I will definitely make sure to visit 221B Baker Street and solve a crime(s) during my vacation, for sure.



When will you be there?


----------



## Detective (Nov 6, 2014)

Slice said:


> When will you be there?



Basically between Christmas and the end of January, mein bruder. I heard you can take day trips via train to France, Spain, etc, so I may look into that while I am there. :33


----------



## Detective (Nov 6, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> You make you feel like shit man



I don't feel like shit about myself, though?


----------



## Slice (Nov 6, 2014)

Detective said:


> Basically between Christmas and the end of January, mein bruder. I heard you can take* day trips via train to France, Spain,* etc, so I may look into that while I am there. :33



Northern France - sure. But looking at a map i dont think its possible for Spain.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2014)

dat 700th Naruto chapter


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2014)

Watch it now fools.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah, it's come out on a lot of sites but the quality not that good


----------



## Parallax (Nov 6, 2014)

what a fucking terrible finale


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 6, 2014)

Suits the whole series really


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 6, 2014)

Naruhina


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 6, 2014)

Parallax said:


> what a fucking terrible finale



What are Sasuke and Sakura even going to tell Salad (still making me laugh) about what happened? "Oh yeah, daddy tried to kill me and everyone you see in Konoha, but don't worry about that."


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2014)

and wtf is Naruto's son named Bolt


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2014)

It was a disaster.

And I find the Sakura thing in particular to be confusing.  I never bought into Sakura/Sasuke.  Sakura had a crush on the cutest guy in her class.  He spent 700 chapters acting like an asshole.  It seems she should have realized her mistake during those events.

And the kid they had together is ugly.  And a little Sasuke to boot.  Doesn't resemble her at all.  

Literally nothing good about this chapter.

All of the new characters have terrible names.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2014)

Salad's ugly? She looks like any other little girl character /kanyeshrug

now Ino's kid? Now she's ugly.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2014)

I didn't even notice her kid.  I spent about thirty seconds flipping through that disgrace of a chapter.


----------



## Jena (Nov 6, 2014)

Fuck Kishimoto 2014


----------



## The World (Nov 6, 2014)

Naruto GT wryyyyyyyyyyyyy??? 

the adults look fine but the kids 

they look terrible

especially chouji's fat ass daughter

only Shika's kid turned out okay


----------



## Parallax (Nov 6, 2014)

2014?

Jena on massive Sin time


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2014)

Shika's kid turned out okay because he's literally just kid Shika with eyeliner lol


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 6, 2014)

Parallax said:


> 2014?
> 
> Jena on massive Sin time



Even Sin was never 5 years too late.


----------



## The World (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Liverbird (Nov 6, 2014)

Naruto finale was horrible


----------



## Jena (Nov 6, 2014)

Parallax said:


> 2014?
> 
> Jena on massive Sin time



Well Naruto's been shit for a while now, but I had some meager hopes for the finale. I was hoping it was a situation where he had written the finale a long-ass time ago back when he actually gave a crap, so there'd be something decent in it.

But then I saw the leaked scans



And then I read the thing


----------



## The World (Nov 6, 2014)

I wanna rewrite this ending where Tobi in a Spiral Zetsu suit goes back in time and snaps everyone's necks when they were children while only half his body is phased in the ground

and his other half is taking a shit on teh corpses


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2014)

I think most of us quit in 2009-2010.  But morbid curiosity was at work today.  I don't blame anyone for checking out the chapter.


----------



## The World (Nov 6, 2014)

you never quit Bureachu huh Rukia? 

I don't think I can keep on reading One Piece for the next 10 years 

I gotta take a break and come back when I can read 2-3 volumes at a time


I took a break from Toriko about a year ago and just came back

feels good man


----------



## The World (Nov 6, 2014)

para are you forcibly logging me out? 

do you have that power?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 6, 2014)

what no

I would never do that

I can't do that to anyone, none of staff can.  Your computer probably still sucks


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2014)

I haven't heard anything about film club this week.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 6, 2014)

Last week was fun, I'm not sure I can attend this time though


----------



## Parallax (Nov 6, 2014)

Eno straight bailed on it again


----------



## The World (Nov 6, 2014)

why aren't you running it then


----------



## Parallax (Nov 6, 2014)

The World said:


> why aren't you running it then



cause i'm busy 

Stunna wants to do it ask him 

[YOUTUBE]9jGNcOAlKMU[/YOUTUBE]

if you got the patience listen to this, the end is wild


----------



## The World (Nov 6, 2014)

Parallax said:


> cause i'm busy
> 
> Stunna wants to do it ask him
> 
> ...



27 mins? is u fucking crazy? 

I'll listen to it when I get back later


----------



## Parallax (Nov 6, 2014)

27 minutes isn't bad

the version they played when I saw them was nearly 40 minutes


----------



## The World (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 6, 2014)

Rukia said:


> It was a disaster.
> 
> And I find the Sakura thing in particular to be confusing.  I never bought into Sakura/Sasuke.  Sakura had a crush on the cutest guy in her class.  He spent 700 chapters acting like an asshole.  It seems she should have realized her mistake during those events.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I thought her development was going to be growing out of being the dumb high school cheerleader who wants to date the captain of the football team. Guess I was wrong.

 Some of the kids look alright, it's only when kishi got _too_ creative with the designs, he fucked up.


----------



## Jena (Nov 6, 2014)

imagine though

imagine sakura trying to explain to her parents the man that she's chosen to have a child with

"He's great, Dad! He kind of ignores me and um...he may have tried to kill me a few times. But he's really nice, deep down! Now, I know that he _was_ a wanted criminal, but don't worry Naruto and Kakashi used their pull to get him out of jail. You can't meet him right now because he's traveling the world dressed as a filthy hobo, but you'll see him in a few years. I know you'll love him!"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 6, 2014)

>Knocks up Sakura
> "I gotta travel the world to find myself."

No sasuke, I know _exactly_ why you left.


----------



## The World (Nov 6, 2014)

Jena said:


> imagine though
> 
> imagine sakura trying to explain to her parents the man that she's chosen to have a child with
> 
> "He's great, Dad! He kind of ignores me and um...he may have tried to kill me a few times. But he's really nice, deep down! Now, I know that he _was_ a wanted criminal, but don't worry Naruto and Kakashi used their pull to get him out of jail. You can't meet him right now because he's traveling the world dressed as a filthy hobo, but you'll see him in a few years. I know you'll love him!"



just goes to show you women luv dem bad boys 

don't deny it


----------



## The World (Nov 6, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> >Knocks up Sakura
> > "I gotta travel the world to find myself."
> 
> No sasuke, I know _exactly_ why you left.



he doesn't have a job

so smart move on his part dodging child support


----------



## Jena (Nov 6, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> >Knocks up Sakura
> > "I gotta travel the world to find myself."
> 
> No sasuke, I know _exactly_ why you left.



Sasuke is definitely the kind of guy who just leaves every time Sakura tries to bring up something serious.

Sakura: "I need your help! I'm overworked, I can't keep up with this kid, I'm barely making ends meet can you just...for a weekend even? I need something."
Sasuke: " hnn."
Sakura: "Oh thank you! I love you!"
Sasuke: "Tch. I need to use the bathroom." *leaves for 5 years*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 6, 2014)

In his defense, a ex-homicidal maniac can relapse just like that with Sakura latched to their side, breaks are needed.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 6, 2014)

Amidst all of the stupidity I didn't even really pick this up.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 6, 2014)

I didn't even think about that


----------



## scerpers (Nov 6, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> Amidst all of the stupidity I didn't even really pick this up.



salad is a strong kid she'll get by
sauce and salad adventures would be pretty dope doe


----------



## Garfield (Nov 6, 2014)

Jena said:


> imagine though
> 
> imagine sakura trying to explain to her parents the man that she's chosen to have a child with
> 
> "He's great, Dad! He kind of ignores me and um...he may have tried to kill me a few times. But he's really nice, deep down! Now, I know that he _was_ a wanted criminal, but don't worry Naruto and Kakashi used their pull to get him out of jail. You can't meet him right now because he's traveling the world dressed as a filthy hobo, but you'll see him in a few years. I know you'll love him!"


Par for the course for working class japanese society


----------



## Parallax (Nov 6, 2014)

You don't believe that, Scorp.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 6, 2014)

Jena should be ashamed of herself for liking Sakura.


But seriously this writing is so insulting, Sakura has no fucking respect for herself. I thought it was dumb that this crazy story ended with no one executing Sasuke for the crazy shit he's done in the first place, but then they have Sakura marry this dude, just because Kishimoto likes cliche pairings . 

I mean this is typical Kishimoto writing, but you'd figure Sakura's story would end a little bit better than her marrying some guy because she thought he was sexy .


----------



## Yasha (Nov 6, 2014)

VBD is hating because he ships NaruSaku. 


I'm in Taipei now. This place is awesome.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 6, 2014)

Naruto got with his ride and die chick, Hinata


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 6, 2014)

hinata got bigger tits, so naruto did good for himself.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 6, 2014)

Mwahahahaha


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 6, 2014)

Yasha is drunk with Taiwanese power.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 6, 2014)

Hinata also got dem hips and dat ass 
Plus his kids will be OP as shit


----------



## Yasha (Nov 6, 2014)

And that's only the free wifi in airport. Wait till I get the real highspeed internet.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 6, 2014)

Jena said:


> Well Naruto's been shit for a while now, but I had some meager hopes for the finale. I was hoping it was a situation where he had written the finale a long-ass time ago back when he actually gave a crap, so there'd be something decent in it.
> 
> But then I saw the leaked scans
> 
> ...




Bear in mind Jena is an avid fan of Community


----------



## Yasha (Nov 6, 2014)

You can predict the finale of Naruto from years ago by reading the Harry Potter epilogue.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 6, 2014)

Tengu thry still >> Naruto shippuden tbh


----------



## Yasha (Nov 6, 2014)

adee still remembers my i*c*st fanfic.


----------



## Grape (Nov 6, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Mwahahahaha





Now get to work uploading films for Film Club.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 6, 2014)

Yasha said:


> You can predict the finale of Naruto from years ago by reading the Harry Potter epilogue.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 6, 2014)

Grape said:


> Now get to work uploading films for Film Club.



Brb, uploading Titanic.


----------



## Jena (Nov 6, 2014)

Yasha said:


> You can predict the finale of Naruto from years ago by reading the Harry Potter epilogue.



I was joking with a friend on Skype last night that Kishi chose this ending because he wanted to do a wizard manga all those years ago and JKR beat him to the punch.

"I'll show that bitch! I can arbitrarily pair characters together way worse than she can!"


----------



## Garfield (Nov 6, 2014)

Yasha said:


> adee still remembers my i*c*st fanfic.


Only an engineer could come up with that shit. You probably divined it while trying to study for an exam the next day and instead your mind does a breadth first search among all the null space of what is supposed to be in the exam


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2014)

whatever happened to Orochimaru


----------



## Parallax (Nov 6, 2014)

died off panel I can only assume

unless he's the final villain for part 3


----------



## Jena (Nov 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> whatever happened to Orochimaru



I'm sure Oruchimaru is on board with the whole peace thing, cause he was always really great about recognizing alliances. He's probably off with Team Taka and Zetsu curing cancer.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 6, 2014)

All the kids we just got introduced too, Orochimaru is planning on kidnapping them and doing fiendish things to their anuses.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2014)

wait, he survived the final battle? what about Kabuto? They unfused, right


----------



## Yasha (Nov 6, 2014)

Orochimaru tried to kill Harry Potter but was hit by the reflected spell of his own jutsu.

Oh wait, that already happened in early Shippuden.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 6, 2014)

A Good Man: D-

Another crappy Steven Seagal movie, although I guess this isn't quite as embarrassing as most of them.


----------



## Slice (Nov 6, 2014)

Still think Salad looks like Bayonetta...


Anyways:

Interstellar 4/5

Too long.
Really often falls into the trap of trying to be 2001.
Actors make up for it.
Pretty Good Sound design.
Bro-Tier robots.
Not enough "space visuals porn"
Dat Jessica Chastain


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2014)

Going to be in New York in 5 days.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 6, 2014)

come at me bro


----------



## The World (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 6, 2014)

lmaoooooooooooo


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 6, 2014)

the best part about that collage is the image of Sasuke just laughing like a  mad scientist. Glad to see he was able to fit back into society so easily!


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 6, 2014)

It's fucking perfect.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2014)

I can't believe I was gonna reread this shit


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 6, 2014)

Naruto finally created an utopic society when genocidal tendencies are no longer looked down.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 6, 2014)

I actually re-read Nardo (quite a while ago now tbh) to see how much of it was actually any good. I didn't expect to like as much of it as I did, but honestly it was very obviously going downhill before part 2 started because Kishi had already told the story he really wanted to tell before the first Sasuke rescue arc, if not even by the end of the first invasion arc. All the characterisation prior to that was actually handled pretty well, and the main part with the loser main character was pretty much resolved during the Naruto/Neji and Naruto/Gaara fights.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 6, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> I actually re-read Nardo (quite a while ago now tbh) to see how much of it was actually any good. I didn't expect to like as much of it as I did, but honestly it was very obviously going downhill before part 2 started because Kishi had already told the story he really wanted to tell before the first Sasuke rescue arc, if not even by the end of the first invasion arc. All the characterisation prior to that was actually handled pretty well, and the main part with the loser main character was pretty much resolved suring the Naruto/Neji and Naruto/Gaara fights.




I re-read part 1 of Naruto maybe 4 years ago, and it held up very well. I agree, it actually was very enjoyable, despite me going in thinking I wouldn't like it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2014)

Stunna


*Spoiler*: _This is still an entertaining watch_ 



[YOUTUBE]_Z29OVZLbZk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2014)

Episode 2 and episode 6 are the worst movies.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 6, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> I re-read part 1 of Naruto maybe 4 years ago, and it held up very well. I agree, it actually was very enjoyable, despite me going in thinking I wouldn't like it.



Reading the Naruto/Neji fight in retrospect after the Child of Destiny/Nardo Jesus angle was just sad, especially since I think that the build up and resolution to that fight was the best characterisation Naruto had in the entire manga. It's startlingly obvious how little Kishi knew what he wanted to do with his story and characters after that invasion arc.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2014)

Rukia, you hear that Episode VII is titled "The Force Awakens"? Oh man.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 6, 2014)

Don't you trust Disney Stunna?


----------



## Didi (Nov 6, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Episode 2 and episode 6 are the worst movies.



from what I remember I liked 6 the best 


6 > 5 >>> 3 > 4 >> 1 >> 2


but two is literal garbage

3 by far the best of the prequels
I didn't like 4 that much, was quite boring tbh

But 5 and 6 were both really good and really close to one another


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 6, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> Reading the Naruto/Neji fight in retrospect after the Child of Destiny/Nardo Jesus angle was just sad, especially since I think that the build up and resolution to that fight was the best characterisation Naruto had in the entire manga. It's startlingly obvious how little Kishi knew what he wanted to do with his story and characters after that invasion arc.




Bada keeps mentioning how bad Kaguya is, and I tell him that someone like Kaguya is relatively harmless compared to the shit that he's done in this manga.

Kishimoto has literally destroyed every theme and morale that was established prior in the story. The prophecy thing is just...ugh.


The Sakura ending is really just perfect. Kishimoto basically just wrapped every story up with a bow tie; just used every cliche through out part 2 without as little fore thought as possible.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2014)

yeah, the prophecy ruined it, but tbf the manga already suffered from too much stuff that reeked of destiny in Part 1

like how Naruto just happened to be trained by Kakashi and Jiraiya

and Kakashi happened to be trained by Naruto's dad, Minato

who was also a student of Jiraiya

and Jiraiya was a student of Sarutobi

who was a student of the First and Second Hokage


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 6, 2014)

Pt. 1 Naruto was awesome and it is sad to see just how much potential was flushed down the toilet. Pt. 2 had moments but damn, it has been really bad for awhile now. The ending was shit as well. Glad it's over and I can finally let it go.

Now Bleach needs to end. I know One Piece still has a long way to go


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 6, 2014)

*Maleficent* 

Jolie was good as the villain, some of the creatures and visuals were cool and I liked the twist on the original story. The problem was all of the middle fluff and other people were boring. Just wasn't into it.

2/5


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2014)

Jolie was on point as Maleficent


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Jolie was on point as Maleficent



I don't think they could have found someone more perfect for the look.

Aurora should have been a lot hotter. Given all of the blessings and such she was pretty average.


----------



## Jena (Nov 6, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> Reading the Naruto/Neji fight in retrospect after the Child of Destiny/Nardo Jesus angle was just sad, especially since I think that the build up and resolution to that fight was the best characterisation Naruto had in the entire manga. It's startlingly obvious how little Kishi knew what he wanted to do with his story and characters after that invasion arc.



It's like Kishi went out of his way to blatantly contradict every theme he had previously established.

Don't even get me started on Naruto's son acting out because Naruto ignores him for his work.


----------



## Ae (Nov 6, 2014)

The finale was as good as Breaking Bad's 


*Spoiler*: __ 



not very good


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 6, 2014)

Hiiii gaiz :33

So I just came back from watching John Wick. And it wasn't bad to be honest, sure Keanu still can't show emotions if it killed him, but he's perfect for such a role where all his happy/normal life came crashing down on him in the span of 1 week.. I like the character's build up the most, and the script thereafter followed that build quite nicely.. It's fun seeing an action movie not retcon itself just 30 minutes into the film.. Then, you have the action, which is pretty nicely directed, John feels like the monster that they talked about yet you still feel he could die at any moment (something the Equalizer didn't have by the way).. He was also emotionally vulnerable throughout the movie, something that was said about him in the movie itself.. And that's why I got off from it, the script/dialogue translates well into each other; the build up, the elements, and the setting description feels easy to grasp without treating the viewers like idiots.. Action movies should try and dwell more into this kind of film direction where it tries to immerse the viewers into the universe instead of trying to end the film with as many explosions possible to have a big climax.. 

One major problem I found was that even though it tries to push the happy ending thing at the end, it still scream sequel bait.. 

Ian McShane was also cool in this one.. 

*9/10 *


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2014)

I saw the trailer.. Setting looked cool, but I also said the same about Oblivion.


----------



## Slice (Nov 7, 2014)

Oblivions biggest problem was if you saw the trailer you already saw the movie.
The idea was solid. Just not well executed.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 7, 2014)

Oblivion is just a Moon ripoff


----------



## Slice (Nov 7, 2014)

Nah, not seeing it. Apart from cloning being a plot point they arent too similar.


----------



## Slice (Nov 7, 2014)

Both "A walk among the tombstones" and "Nightcrawler" open next week.
Friends want to see the first, i want to see the second.

Probably wont have time to see two movies next week because i'm busy as hell.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2014)

First time I saw oblivion I kept thinking how the mission lover was way hotter than the girl he found later


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 7, 2014)

Is a walk amongst the tombstones supposed to be a good movie or just antoher neeson flick?


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 7, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Is a walk amongst the tombstones supposed to be a good movie or just antoher neeson flick?



It's good. Even though it was marketed as another "Taken"-styled action-thriller, it's really a dark, disturbing, dramatic thriller. 

I'm concerned about "Interstellar" because it's almost 3 hours and while it has been positively received, nobody seems to be especially enthusiastic about it. 

Nevertheless, I really like how the trailer isn't showing us a lot outside of the general premise. 

As for Oblivion, it was okay, but was more-or-less "Moon" as a blockbuster.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Eno straight bailed on it again


i think this break gives us an opportunity to discuss it a bit more.  Texas Chainsaw Massacre was a big success.  Part of the reason it was a big success was because film club was inactive for so long.  So don't you think weekly is overkill?  Too many films?  I think biweekly or twice a month is a better option.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Is a walk amongst the tombstones supposed to be a good movie or just antoher neeson flick?


I don't think it was very good.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 7, 2014)

I'll add it on my watchlist either way. 

Seen some really really good movies this week; The Curious Case of Benjamin Button, Boyhood, Seeking a friend for the end of the world


----------



## Ae (Nov 7, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Oblivion is just a Moon ripoff



Oblivion was in production before Moon came out


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2014)

Guys I'm so sorry, I completely forgot about Film Club, my bad, I just had a long week at work. It will be back next week, count on it.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2014)

Rukia said:


> i think this break gives us an opportunity to discuss it a bit more.  Texas Chainsaw Massacre was a big success.  Part of the reason it was a big success was because film club was inactive for so long.  So don't you think weekly is overkill?  Too many films?  I think biweekly or twice a month is a better option.



I kind of agree with this.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2014)

I think the worst part is people are swearing at Sakura and talking about how she poorly represents women. We forget that Kishi, a dumb fuck, wrote her character. I knew mangakas could never write women anyway, since the closest most of them probably got to actual women were through their computer screens. But the ending of Sakura screams misogynistic fuckwit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 7, 2014)

Sasori arc was a lie


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Guys I'm so sorry, I completely forgot about Film Club, my bad, I just had a long week at work. It will be back next week, count on it.





Ennoea said:


> I kind of agree with this.



Rukia with the save


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2014)

What's "film club"?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 7, 2014)

From what I gather, certain members here come together to watch films via stream.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2014)

Oh that's cool.. We did something like that for the wrestling thread.. I reckon that's where teddy got the idea from..


----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> I think the worst part is people are swearing at Sakura and talking about how she poorly represents women. We forget that Kishi, a dumb fuck, wrote her character. I knew mangakas could never write women anyway, since the closest most of them probably got to actual women were through their computer screens. But the ending of Sakura screams misogynistic fuckwit.



Kishi is married with kids

Oda is married too

Togashi is married to Sailor Moon mangaka


----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2014)

Oda's wifey


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 7, 2014)

I do think the Sakura thing is probably the worst part due to cultural reasons, but honestly the writing itself wasn't any worse than Naruto or Sasuke becoming dead beat dads. Literally none of Kishi's characterisation made any sense whatsoever for like the last 5 years, and it was pretty bad even before that.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 7, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Oblivion was in production before Moon came out



Really? Didn't know that


----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2014)

Naruto isn't even a deadbeat dad

Sasuke is just plain absent


----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2014)

Sasori arc deceived us into thinking Sakura was more than just a dumping ground for the Sauce


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2014)

The World said:


> Sasori arc deceived us into thinking Sakura was more than just a dumping ground for the Sauce



Oh my


----------



## Jena (Nov 7, 2014)

The posts defending SS as a healthy relationship are just 

He's just out getting milk, you guys!! And Sakura runs the hospital she's just cleaning the back room! They're in a loving relationship based on mutual respect. Don't you guys remember that time Sasuke bit his lip when he was attacking Sakura? He's loved for a really long time.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 7, 2014)

Jena said:


> The posts defending SS as a healthy relationship are just
> 
> He's just out getting milk, you guys!! And Sakura runs the hospital she's just cleaning the back room! They're in a loving relationship based on mutual respect. Don't you guys remember that time Sasuke bit his lip when he was attacking Sakura? He's loved for a really long time.


----------



## Jena (Nov 7, 2014)

This should be Kishi's face instead


----------



## Yasha (Nov 7, 2014)

Nobody finds it funny that the new generation all happen to be at the same age? The most plausible theory would be somebody organized an orgy party and they knocked up each other after some booze. Sasuke might have slept with Sakura mistaking her for Naruto. Or Sakura could have extracted the Uchiha essence at that time and inserted it into her womb ala in-vitro using her medical jutsu. Either way, that scared away Sasuke once he got sober.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2014)

Yasha is right.  This is basically the same as the Harry Potter epilogue. Except I would say that it makes much less sense.

I'm thinking I will go see Laggies tonight.


----------



## Ae (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow Harry Potter must sucks


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 7, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Nobody finds it funny that the new generation all happen to be at the same age? The most plausible theory would be somebody organized an orgy party and they knocked up each other after some booze. *Sasuke might have slept with Sakura mistaking her for Naruto.* Or Sakura could have extracted the Uchiha essence at that time and inserted it into her womb ala in-vitro using her medical jutsu.* Either way, that scared away Sasuke once he got sober*.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 7, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Wow Harry Potter must sucks



Only believe half of what you hear.

People here love blowing things out of proportion. Not saying it was good, but it wasn't worth burning the book after you finished reading it.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 7, 2014)

I should have said Naruko. 

Excuse me for not being sensitive to homophobe.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2014)

Deathly Hallows was a terrible book and a terrible movie gesy.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 7, 2014)

Naruto may have worse epilogue, but Harry Potter has worse final arc.


----------



## Jena (Nov 7, 2014)

I didn't have as much of a problem with DH as a lot of people did, but it was definitely much different than the other books. That's where a lot of the opinions divide on it. Seems people either loathe it or are meh about it.

The epilogue was fucking stupid too. I will say in its meager defense that the pairings were at least fleshed out a bit before they had kids. So it's at least better than Naruto in that regard. But it was still pretty fucking dumb ("Albus Severus Potter" wat). So a lot of the Naruto/HP comparisons I've seen floating around are actually pretty valid.

Naruto epilogue is way worse though IMO

EDIT: I mean at least Hermione didn't marry Draco...


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2014)

say what you will about the Harry Potter ending, it was dumb and bad sure but it wasn't atrocious like the Naruto ending.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 7, 2014)

Oh come on, even Neville Longbottom managed to destroy one of the horcruxes. How could you say it's not atrocious? That's a spit on Dumbledore's grave.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2014)

wasn't Neville supposed to be badass by that point

what's the problem


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 7, 2014)

I agree that the last chapter of HP wasn't the best, but the saga in general was quite good imo. I think I liked Half Blood Prince best, even though the book readers claim it's a bad adaptation of the book, having a lot of important details left out.

@yasha- I'm not against the neville part, the weak becomes brave and finally gets shit done. It's cliche and happens all the time in movies.


----------



## Jena (Nov 7, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Oh come on, even Neville Longbottom managed to destroy one of the horcruxes. How could you say it's not atrocious? That's a spit on Dumbledore's grave.



It was cheesy but I found this really satisfying because Neville got shit on _so much_ during the series. He deserved a moment to shine.

also in regards to dumbledore


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 7, 2014)

When I was reading HP, I didn't really browse the internet to read the opinions of others. So I never knew pairings was a big deal within the fandom.  I treat both epilogues with the same amount of indifference, tbh.

@Rukia: Order of the Phoenix was the best book!


----------



## Yasha (Nov 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> wasn't Neville supposed to be badass by that point
> 
> what's the problem





Liverbird said:


> I agree that the last chapter of HP wasn't the best, but the saga in general was quite good imo. I think I liked Half Blood Prince best, even though the book readers claim it's a bad adaptation of the book, having a lot of important details left out.
> 
> @yasha- I'm not against the neville part, the weak becomes brave and finally gets shit done. It's cliche and happens all the time in movies.



The ring cost Dumbledore an arm (and technically his life) and the fake locket his life. 

At the end of Half-blood Prince, the tension was so high and I was like "holy shit, how is Harry, who hasn't even graduated from Hogwarts, going to counter this sort of high level dark magic?"

Then in book 7, 4 horcruxes were destroyed. None of them guarded by crazy magical spell.


----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2014)

Harry Potter is terrible in general

I'd rather have a hundred obito's and kaguya's then shitty Harry focking Potter


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 7, 2014)

Yasha said:


> The ring cost Dumbledore an arm (and technically his life) and the fake locket his life.
> 
> At the end of Half-blood Prince, the tension was so high and I was like "holy shit, how is Harry, who hasn't even graduated from Hogwarts, going to counter this sort of high level dark magic?"
> 
> *Then in book 7, 4 horcruxes were destroyed. None of them guarded by crazy magical spell.*



Yeah, that was kinda cheap.

Warudo, you're just being an asshole now


----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2014)

actually I'd rather have none of it in general 

what is up with these authors stomping on my childhood?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2014)

*Y Tu Mam? Tambi?n*

Haven't seen this in nearly 10 years and it's better than I remember it being.  Lovely.

A


----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2014)

fuck u messing up my double post


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2014)

what the hell, Warudo

dat turrible post


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2014)

>Warudo
>terrible posts

it's like you don't know him


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 7, 2014)

classic warudo

so no film club this week?


----------



## Jena (Nov 7, 2014)

well at least it's not the mass effect 3 ending

ha ha




ha



ha.


----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2014)

doesn't really mean anything to me coming from stunna


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2014)

I guess we're doing it biweekly now; the real question is, who picks the next film?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2014)

Jena said:


> well at least it's not the mass effect 3 ending
> 
> ha ha
> 
> ...



yeah at least that one was better


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 7, 2014)

Stunna is like captain america pre-buff, used to being bullied and taking hits the whole time

@stunna- If it's me, I'm picking Calvary


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2014)

The World said:


> doesn't really mean anything to me coming from stunna


you say that

but I don't shit post on nearly as consistent of a basis


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2014)

Parallax said:


> yeah at least that one was better


that's a damn shame


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2014)

we pick the same way we always do

and make sure Liverbird doesn't get the pick


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 7, 2014)

shots fired **


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2014)

well yeah

but Enno said we're rebooting the cycle

so who picks first?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2014)

Have Eno choose

he's the one who wants to run the point


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 7, 2014)

Parallax said:


> we pick the same way we always do
> 
> and make sure Liverbird doesn't get the pick





Is there a criteria when it comes to picks or wtf?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2014)

Why don't I do it? 

Perfect way to pledge my allegiance to this place :33


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm low key glad I'll miss a majority of these 






























anyways the person choosing the movie is picked out of a randomizer from a list.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 7, 2014)

@Khris- as long as you don't pick star wars, fine with me



Parallax said:


> anyways the person choosing the movie is picked out of a randomizer from a list.



I don't believe you


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> @Khris- as long as you don't pick star wars, fine with me



I don't even


----------



## Yasha (Nov 7, 2014)

The World said:


> Harry Potter is terrible in general
> 
> I'd rather have a hundred obito's and kaguya's then shitty Harry focking Potter



Warudo confirmed no childhood.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 7, 2014)

Warudo was spending his time in these streets, he didn't have the time to read books.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2014)

he could have watched the movies like me


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 7, 2014)

He still doesn't.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2014)

I only watched the first HP, and slept through it..


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2014)

not _nearly_ as bad as not having seen Star Wars smh


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> He still doesn't.



dying


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2014)

I couldn't do it Stunna-san


----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2014)

Most of the people here thought Avengers was legitimately great

you're all scum to me


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> not _nearly_ as bad as not having seen Star Wars smh



The title for the new film doesn't even make sense bro.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> not _nearly_ as bad as not having seen Star Wars smh


don't put that evil on him


The World said:


> Most of the people here thought Avengers was legitimately great
> 
> you're all scum to me



I'll have to stick with warudo on this one


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2014)

Still think Loki could have done more..


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2014)

Warudo you think Man of Steel is good

pls


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 7, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> The title for the new film doesn't even make sense bro.



Star Wars VII: The Force Awakens

Star Wars VIII: The Force hits the Snooze button

Star Wars IX: The Force is late for work


----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2014)

for the action you plebbity pleb


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Warudo you think Man of Steel is good
> 
> pls



Action or not.. Man of Steel was poo


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 7, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Warudo you think Man of Steel is good
> 
> pls


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 7, 2014)

I still haven't given Man of Steel  a second look 

I couldn't stand Avengers after watching it multiple times.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 7, 2014)

I take it The Purge Anarchy isn't even worth a watch, is it?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2014)

it was a fun watch


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 7, 2014)

Good enough for me!


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 7, 2014)

Purge Anarchy was solid.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2014)

guess it's time I catch up on Korra


----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2014)

I thought you were better than them Han

guess I was wrong


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2014)

Meeting Evil - *2/10*

What a shitstain. Either I'm stupid or the narrative is, as I couldn't follow what the fuck was going even till the ending. I mean it's not like "coming up with own conclusion" type of deal, since the key parts contradict the fuck outta each other, unless Jackson's character was just doing stuff for teh lols. Characters had zero logic in their actions and characterizations of the police officers are both weak AND without purpose. Movie had 1 or 2 cool lines in an absolute mess of a dialogue. Jackson's character did look menacing so I'll give it that. A part of me felt this was a parody thriller using satire to poke fun on thriller tropes, but it was still too unpolished to make me feel otherwise.. If it was satire I will bump it to 4/10.. If not the score stays, but the movie in my hard drive wont.. 

Blech..


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2014)

shoulda watched Star Wars


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2014)

Let it go Stunna


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 7, 2014)

still worse than 2/10


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2014)

Glad to know that my legacy in this thread will forever be known as "the guy that took the piss on watching star wars"


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 7, 2014)

Star wars is taken very seriously around here, so yes, yes you will


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2014)

isn't there a tldr version laying around?


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 7, 2014)

tldr version of what?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2014)

star wards silly


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 7, 2014)

I thought I made it obvious already; it's shit. Plots is like the worst. Plot armor is also the worst if you count them as two separate things. Storyline sucks too. Characters are boring and retarded.. etc

Only reasons people like it are nostalgia and the fact that it was their _childhood movie_


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2014)

it's so ingrained in pop culture that you must have subconsciously absorbed the tl;dr version smh


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 7, 2014)

I remember that one scene where Luke and whatever her name is, are surrounded by a swarm of storm troopers, and they just keep missing all the fucking time, like literally every single fucking bullet. But that's not enough fucked up, Luke proceeds to grab the bitch, grab the rope and actually swing UPWARDS while fucking holding her like he's some sort of hulk fused with the other fucking avengers! they both escape unharmed from a deadly situation. 


And the ending of the third movie if iirc, vader who is like the fucking master of everything kills all of luke's teammates, except for.. you guessed it, LUKE! who is a moron. Luke then launches a rocket and gets lucky to hit the core of the death star. BAM! gg


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2014)

Livebirdshit with dat shitposting


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 7, 2014)

Fuck you stunna, your life is a lie!


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 7, 2014)

All of my Star Wars knowledge comes from either Family Guy, American Dad or Cleveland Show. Mainly from Family Guy since they dedicated whole movies to it.


----------



## Jena (Nov 7, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> And the ending of the third movie if iirc, vader who is like the fucking master of everything kills all of luke's teammates, except for.. you guessed it, LUKE! who is a moron. Luke then launches a rocket and gets lucky to hit the core of the death star. BAM! gg



I think you have a few things confused here


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2014)

this is why it pays to actually watch movies before you shit on them to be edgy


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 7, 2014)

Interstellar: B

It's good, but not as good as it thinks it is. The acting and special effects are great- and I really enjoyed the designs of the planets and robots. There is a lot of tension and I love the almost 'tick tock' motif of the music, which makes sense in the context. However, I often found myself losing patience with it. Sometimes the movie would get lost in its own scientific jargon, sometimes scenes will be stretched out for way too long and some could've been removed in its entirely. Why was there that subplot about the 'crash' that the pilot was in? They never did anything with that. 2 hours and 45 minutes is too long to be wasting time.

I also think it's a stupid idea to constantly remind us of "2001: A Space Odyssey". Fans and Nolan will call it homage. But you don't want to be measured against that. It will make your film look inferior...and I'm not even a fan of "2001". Nevertheless, I did think it was good and worth watching...maybe even on IMAX.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 7, 2014)

tell em!


----------



## Slice (Nov 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> it's so ingrained in pop culture that you must have subconsciously absorbed the tl;dr version smh



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jyo0v-T4Ues[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2014)

Yeah I watched all three FG episodes.. Is that enough?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2014)

why would you watch a parody series of Star Wars without having seen it smh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2014)

I watch Family Guy.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2014)

>watches Family Guy
>doesn't watch Star Wars

not a good look, bruh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2014)

Shoulda said "I used to watch Family Guy", I quit sitcoms for good after the HIMYM finale..


----------



## Ae (Nov 7, 2014)

Why would you watch either?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2014)

Just like Nardo.. I grew up on them..


----------



## Taleran (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey Para FYI


----------



## Ae (Nov 7, 2014)

Khris said:


> Just like Nardo.. I grew up on them..



I meant Star Wars, but sitcoms sucks too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2014)

Married with Children besto sitcom for reals


----------



## Karasu (Nov 7, 2014)

How many times you change this thing today Stunna


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2014)

finna  change it again


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2014)

reminds me.. I should really play Kingdom Hearts one of these days..


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2014)

Do it; don't listen to what anyone else here tells you


----------



## Karasu (Nov 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> finna  change it again



Liked the one before this. Lets see what you come up with this time (edit - ah Batman). Do you watch anime too or just Disney/Pixar?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2014)

I watch anime, yeah, but I'm no aficionado or anything.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 7, 2014)

Got a fav? I'm bored/need something to watch.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2014)

My favorites are Cowboy Bebop, Yu Yu Hakusho, Fullmetal Alchemist, BECK: Mongolian Chop Squad, Detective Conan, Steins;gate, Paranoia Agent, etc.

I'm not the guy around here you'd wanna go to for suggestions in the anime department, though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2014)

Pan's Labyrinth

EDIT: Oh shit.. You mean anime..

FMA: Brotherhood


----------



## Karasu (Nov 7, 2014)

already changed-up again. 

No that's good. I think I'm going to check out FMA/Brotherhood (thanks Khris) next. I picked at it earlier, but was watching so many other things I dropped it.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2014)

Give the '03 series a look too if you haven't. It gets a lot of flack (a lot of it admittedly deserved), but it's my favorite of the two.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 7, 2014)

Erased: F

A former CIA ops agent (Aaron Eckhart) and his daughter get caught up in a conspiracy. It's not that it's bad. In fact, I'd say it's much more mediocre than outright terrible. But I thought it was pretty boring. This is one of the very few times I actually fell asleep during the finale...which is supposed to be the most exciting part...Bland, bland, bland, bland...


----------



## Taleran (Nov 7, 2014)

Read the comic skip the anime only watch anime made first for the screen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Give the '03 series a look too if you haven't. It gets a lot of flack (a lot of it admittedly deserved), but it's my favorite of the two.



And you give me two shits about star wars smh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 8, 2014)

So if I watched it(Godforbid) and ending up shitting on it, it would okay?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 8, 2014)

your _reasons_ for liking/disliking something are always more important than the fact that you liked it or disliked it


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 8, 2014)

*Interstellar* - A-

Positives:
-Excellent visuals.
-Great soundtrack.
-McConaughey's emotional acting is truly what anchors the film. When Nolan said he picked him because he embodies the average man well, he did a great job. It was rather easy to connect with him.
-Enjoyably unpredictable IMO.
-The story. Rich, emotional, and investing.
-The robots. Thank god that they didn't go evil, I'd be pissed.

Negatives:
-Overly long. Pacing could've been a lot better.
-I feel like there were a LOT of characters who were overall pointless like the black guy, Wes Bentley, and Topher Grace.

Overall fantastic film, I liked it, but I did not love it like a lot of my friends did.


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 8, 2014)

Also, the new Star Wars movie title sucks.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 8, 2014)

*Mr. Peabody & Sherman*

Took a chance, didn't like it. It looked nice and the idea behind it was okay but man, the characters were all off-putting. RDJ nailed what they were going for with Peabody but I couldn't stand the actual character. Most of the historical figures were over the top and annoying and the puns would have been okay if they didn't stop every time one was said to make sure you picked up on it. I did think Patrick Warburton was funny as Agamemnon. Never really connected on any emotional level with the goings on either. Flat movie. 

2/5


----------



## Stunna (Nov 8, 2014)

yo that scene where Agamemnon kidnapped that chick at the end was OD rapey


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 8, 2014)

Zombie (also known as "Zombie 2"...yeah...): A-

My personal favorite zombie flick, even though I wouldn't call it the 'best' ("Dawn of the Dead" probably deserves that title). This is a freaking cool, disturbing movie with some of the nastiest looking zombies ever. Plus, it has a 'Shark Vs Zombie' fight...Imagine that before the age of CGI. Watching a stuntman actually tangle with a real shark is pretty intense in itself. Definitely going to re-review this.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2014)

Don't do it Black Sun.  Full Metal Alchemist is awful.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 8, 2014)

Man, looks like Interstellar has a solid story at least.. I am in.. Maybe this week-end.. I doubt I can drag my friends to it tho


----------



## Ceria (Nov 8, 2014)

Has anyone seen Nightcrawler or John Wick? both seem well rated, 

Interstellar is the main thing I want to see during the weekend, but I was wondering about these other two.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 8, 2014)

Yeah John Wick's good.. I reviewed it a couple of pages back.. See it..


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2014)

Nightcrawler is great.  John Wick is alright.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 8, 2014)

I think Nightcrawler> Interstellar, although both are good. I liked "John Wick" a lot more than I liked either of them, but...I don't think I'd call it better. It's a really good action movie.


----------



## Dominus (Nov 8, 2014)

Scream (1996) - 9.5/10.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 8, 2014)

*Nightcrawler*

Pretty excellent and Gyllenhaal's performance was the real deal, he was terrific.  I'm glad I have good friends that wanted to see this over Interstellar 

A


----------



## Stunna (Nov 8, 2014)

Yeah, I still don't even know what Interstellar is about. The only reason people seem to have ever talked about it was just because Nolan directed it. I might see it when it hits dollar theater.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2014)

Parallax said:


> *Nightcrawler*
> 
> Pretty excellent and Gyllenhaal's performance was the real deal, he was terrific.  I'm glad I have good friends that wanted to see this over Interstellar
> 
> A


Jake Gyllenhaal really made me uncomfortable.  Especially when he really stepped in close with his camera.  And when he took Russo's character out on a date.  :33


----------



## Parallax (Nov 8, 2014)

super uncomfortable :33


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 8, 2014)

Fuck all them movies. Big Hero 6 for me today.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 8, 2014)

The Gyllenhaal talk got me to stop being lazy and watch this movie I've had on my comp for a good minute.

*Enemy*

Hot damn, avoid getting spoiled on this film's ending by all means. This is definitely a film that demands your attention while watching it--each shot is pretty important (I had to actually look up a couple things I missed out of confusion). The atmosphere the whole time is pretty heavy and the look of the movie is really yellow and sort of dirty--appropriately so--but I sort of felt like it was a bit overdramatic for a while...but no...it was definitely a fitting tone. I'mma keep this on my drive a bit longer for a possible rewatch.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 8, 2014)

Stunna watching Enemy? no fucking way


----------



## Stunna (Nov 8, 2014)

Problem...?


----------



## Ae (Nov 8, 2014)

Im going to lay off sci-fi for awhile now, Blade Runner was such a disappointment.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 8, 2014)

mastersnitch stop having bad taste pls


----------



## Stunna (Nov 8, 2014)

smh**


----------



## Ae (Nov 8, 2014)

Everything was so beautiful, and I loved the gloomy atmosphere. 

But it was so boring.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 8, 2014)

eh, fair enough


----------



## Parallax (Nov 8, 2014)

*Love Streams*

seemingly straight forward but it's still kind of a strange film.  I really liked it but it's definitely an acquired taste

A-


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 8, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Im going to lay off sci-fi for awhile now, Blade Runner was such a disappointment.





Masterpiece said:


> Everything was so beautiful, and I loved the gloomy atmosphere.
> 
> But it was so boring.



mastertaste


----------



## Stunna (Nov 8, 2014)

you can't talk, Birdshit


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> mastertaste



Mate, I didn't mention it to you earlier, but I am visiting London for a month starting in late December to the late January.

Vaulto, Speedy and I will be arranging a meet-up and potential pub crawl(even though I don't drink, it's the thought that counts  ).


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> Mate, I didn't mention it to you earlier, but I am visiting London for a month starting in late December to the late January.
> 
> Vaulto, Speedy and I will be arranging a meet-up and potential pub crawl(even though I don't drink, it's the thought that counts  ).



I'd love to have a beer with you guys but unfortunately I'm not british, and I don't live in UK either. I totally understand the confusion though. I'm albanian, well technically kosovar if you know where that is. But thanks, I appreciate it


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> I'd love to have a beer with you guys but unfortunately I'm not british, and I don't live in UK either. I understand the confusion. I'm albanian, well technically kosovar if you know where that is.





Mind Blown.

All this time, I thought you were an aggressive Liverpool fan from the mean streets of Brixton.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2014)

We almost took out Manchester City.


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2014)

Rukia said:


> We almost took out Manchester City.



One day, Rukia, one day. But not today.   

BTW, I am thinking of checking out a QPR match while in England, if only for your sake.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2014)

You should do it man.  They need support in that market.  Too many choices in London.

I'm thinking I will go in February.


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2014)

I am also thinking of quietly humming the Chim Chimney song for Stunna's sake, when no one is looking, while crossing the London Bridge.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> One day, Rukia, one day. But not today.
> 
> BTW, I am thinking of checking out a QPR match while in England, if only for your sake.



Why would you do that to yourself?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 8, 2014)

er...thanks, Detective...I think?


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> Why would you do that to yourself?



Bros before Relegation Woes, mate.

Rukia is my brother, I have to support his cause, regardless of their checkered past. He always supports the Raptors, so I am returning the favour in kind.


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> er...thanks, Detective...I think?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2014)

QPR ticket prices are actually reasonable too.

(Pretty sad that is the best way I can get people to support my team.)


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2014)

Rukia said:


> You should do it man.  They need support in that market.  Too many choices in London.
> 
> I'm thinking I will go in February.



I think I will do it, dude. Unlike Enno, I'm not about those MJ Moonwalk level backtracks.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, I wish. Why Brixton though or probably no reason


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> Bros before Relegation Woes, mate.
> 
> Rukia is my brother, I have to support his cause, regardless of their checkered past. He always supports the Raptors, so I am returning the favour in kind.



Well tbf, they look 645632 times better without Ferdinand.


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2014)

While I'm over there, I am planning an intervention, and setting up a scheme to make Enno finally meet-up with Vaulto. In a potentially secluded location.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 8, 2014)

Rukia said:


> We almost took out Manchester City.



Wait, do you support QPR or Spurs?


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> Well tbf, they look 645632 times better without Ferdinand.



To be honest, shit laying on the side of the road for 9 days after a raccoon took a dump looks 645632 times better than Ferdinand.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Wait, do you support QPR or Spurs?


QPR.  I just went on a rant at the beginning of the season because I thought people weren't giving the Spurs enough credit.  They have repaid me by playing really lousy ever since.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 8, 2014)

Serves you right

props for drawing city


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Ah, I wish. Why Brixton though or probably no reason



Brixton is just the default city/town of choice I use when I make a lulzy comment about a NF user from England.


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2014)

*Film:* Big Hero 6
*Rating:* ★★★★★ out of ★★★★★
*Comments:* I am satisfied with your care.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 8, 2014)

**


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2014)

It really did everything well. Didn't try to be grander than it was, and didn't have any draw backs. It was a simple story about a boy's relationship with his big bro, his healthcare companion robot, and a group of college nerds.

Dat aesthetic world building, doe.


----------



## Ae (Nov 8, 2014)

That contrived rating


----------



## Parallax (Nov 8, 2014)

why you hating on everything today


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2014)

Masterhatred


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2014)

Also, OMFG, the Disney short feature called "Feast" before this film was phenomenal.

Dem Feels


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 8, 2014)

Parallax said:


> why you hating on everything today



He looked into the mirror and saw a black face staring back.


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> He looked into the mirror and saw a black face staring back.



OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT

HAN WITH THAT UPPERCUT FINISHER


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 8, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> He looked into the mirror and saw a black face staring back.



dat burn


----------



## Stunna (Nov 8, 2014)

Ooh, I'm looking forward to Feast. :33


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2014)

Also regarding BH6, to all those who are going to watch soon STAY AFTER THE CREDITS THERE IS A POST-CREDITS SCENE that is batshit hilarious and insane in it's concept.

Best sneak cameo to date. Which expands upon an easteregg earlier in the film.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 8, 2014)

Good lookin' out, D.


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Good lookin' out, D.



As always, I am prepared, and do my research before passing on confirmed information to others.

Dat Preptime


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 8, 2014)

MANCHESTER UNITED!


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 8, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> MANCHESTER UNITED!



 **


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 8, 2014)

Whomever said Big Hero 6.. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Butcher (Nov 8, 2014)

*Batman - Assault on Arkham* - I actually liked it even more this time around than I did the first time. 

Killer Frost was also beast in this movie . Jennifer Hale delivers on her character too. 

*8.4/10*


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2014)

Killer Frost and Deadshot were both pretty cool.





Nice Dynamite said:


> MANCHESTER UNITED!


What about them?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2014)

Sword Art Online sucks this season.  I bet Lincoln Rhyme feels ridiculous bragging about it the way he used to.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 8, 2014)

>this season

Rukia pls


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2014)

A bad show got worse.  Shame on Lincoln.


----------



## Jena (Nov 8, 2014)

[youtube]KkOCeAtKHIc[/youtube]

so how much longer until we get a _Her_ situation out of this thing


----------



## Ae (Nov 8, 2014)

Doesn't Siri do all of that?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 8, 2014)

*Snowpiercer*

Took what could have potentially been a train wreck of a film and produces a really engaging experience. Despite taking place within a train, they really took advantage of the environments and made some intense action scenes; this is definitely a film where you don't know what's gonna happen next--or to who. Chris Evans and Tilda Swinton were both fantastic, and the rest of the cast of characters were actually pretty interesting to. Really good movie for what on paper sounds like a done to death premise with a twist.


----------



## The World (Nov 8, 2014)

at least stunna is on my side with that movie


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2014)

Snowpiercer is as enjoyable as anything I have seen all year.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 8, 2014)

*Purge Anarchy (aka the film people wanted the first time)*

It wasn't as bad as I expected, the new social elements were nice. I think films that focus on social experiments should have social elements that come into play, but for some reason that's a rare occurrence and it's typically used just to exploit. Rich assholes seeing those who are less fortunate as something that can be bought for sick pleasures touched me. It doesn't get an "A" realism or accuracy, but I still found it to be a pretty good time.

C+


----------



## Taleran (Nov 8, 2014)

*Fury*
Good war movie.

*Interstellar*
Damn, I did not expect that movie to work on the levels it did and I was captivated throughout, also seeing it on a 70mm print was a treat. Not 2001 more 2001 Nights.

that is 34 2014 movies for me this year been a lot more than usual.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 8, 2014)

What's up with stunna watching decent movie all of a sudden


----------



## Ae (Nov 8, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Snowpiercer is as enjoyable as anything I have seen all year.



Octavia Spencer was out of place as hell


----------



## Taleran (Nov 8, 2014)

Not that good of a movie too tonally inconsistent and inconsistent in other aspects had some standout scenes but those did not translate into a good whole.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2014)

Taleran said:


> that is 34 2014 movies for me this year been a lot more than usual.


Is Midnight Madness responsible?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 8, 2014)

Tiff is 15 of those so yeah a bunch of it is that.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 8, 2014)

Dat stat padding


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm too lazy to write a full review for each and every one of them so I thought I'd just hand out ratings and tl;dr revs of the movies I've seen last month; 

*Constantine*_(2005)_ - 5/10
cool

*Let's be Cops*_(2014)_ - 5/10
funny

*The Curious Case of Benjamin Button*_(2008)_ - 8/10
phenomenal

*Escape Plan*_(2013)_ - 5/10
better than I anticipated. stallone swollen asf

*Boyhood*_(2014)_ - 9/10
modern classic

*Push*_(2009)_ - 4/10
meh

*Locke*_(2013)_ - 5.5/10
good idea. excellent performance by tom hardy but not much more

*Seeking a Friend for the End of the World*_(2012)_ - 6.5/10
heartwarming. good performance by both leading actors

*Like Father, Like Son*_(2013)_ - 5.5/10
touching, for those who are sensible but I found it painfully boring

*What If*_(2013)_ - 6.5/10
smart, funny and sweet


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2014)

I haven't seen Boyhood.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 8, 2014)

What the fuck are you waiting for then?!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2014)

It isn't out.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 8, 2014)

I don't want to see it.


----------



## Ae (Nov 8, 2014)

I hear the kid is dull as rocks


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2014)

I saw Laggies last night.

The romantic subplot was completely ridiculous.  Characters are in love after a couple of days?

But I can appreciate other aspects of the film.  Keira finds herself out of place among her high school friends.  It's true.  I can speak from experience.  It's weird being the single guy without kids.  Almost all of my friends are married, and most of them have children.  Most of them seem pretty miserable.  But they were coached into believing that this is just a step in their lives that they have to take.  Keira took her uncertainty in a really weird direction in this film.  But I can definitely appreciate her sentiment.

6.5/10

I think Chloe Grace Moretz is a really lousy actress.  Sorry guys.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm out chaps, 2am and running, & I'm playing football tomorrow


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2014)

Boyhood comes out in January.  Maybe because it is awards season?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 8, 2014)

Yeah, i'm beginning to think Chloe is going to be a Hollywood bust.

shame really


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2014)

Go watch her nervous performance in Laggies and tell me she is good.


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2014)

Rukia. The Raps brought back the classic purple dino pinstripe jerseys last night man. They paid homage to the reptilian beast in your set.

Jurassic Park is back!

Wizards became extinct after last night's beatdown. We Snape'd them.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 8, 2014)

This is amazing


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Slice (Nov 8, 2014)

LB isnt from britain? This is very unexpected


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2014)

Slice said:


> LB isnt from britain? This is very unexpected



What a Tw~t, right!?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2014)

Fate Stay Night Episode 5:  8/10.

The brilliance continues.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> Wizards became extinct after last night's beatdown. We Snape'd them.


Good.  I am ready for the Bullets to make their return.


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Good.  I am ready for the Bullets to make their return.



Me too, old friend, me too.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> What a Tw~t, right!?



Did anyone know he wasn't British?


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2014)

Rukia, you need to take your vacation at the start of January, and not February, dude.


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2014)

BTW, I am also making arrangements to ensure that Enno will not dodge Vaulto on London Bridge again.

We will track him down to Leeds.


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2014)

Why did Vault betray Ennoea?  I never heard the story.


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Why did Vault betray Ennoea?  I never heard the story.



It was the other way around. Enno didn't trust himself to feel safe alone with a black man in a pre-arranged meeting place, so while Vaulto was waiting patiently for hours under a torrential downpour of rain on London Bridge, Enno was safely tucked away into a luxury compartment of an Express Train headed to Paris, France.

It was almost as bad as the Year 1 Stunna betrayal.


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2014)

Apparently Speedy was also supposed to meet Vaulto later that day at a local pub to discuss the Arsenal/Chelsea match, and ducked him too.

That kind of stuff cuts deep.

Vaulto already had an issue with women being afraid of him, for whatever reason.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2014)

With Naruto ending I thought about some things that happened along the way.  Obviously I remember when you mentored Stunna.


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2014)

Rukia said:


> With Naruto ending I thought about some things that happened along the way.  Obviously I remember when you mentored Stunna.



Lesson learned.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 8, 2014)

*Interstellar* - I actually think this is one of Nolan's best movies personally. Characters were pretty dull save for McConaughey's character.

I stopped giving a shit about the kids once they grew up.

I also liked the sense of adventure too. Although the ending was quite...complex. 

*8.0/10*


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2014)

Did you see it with Mag? What was his opinion? Did your Dad make an inappropriate comment at the oddest moment?


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2014)

Tak3n, Birdman and American Sniper are being released in the UK in early January, imagine if we could all go to see one of those films together, and provide Film Club commentary to it.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> Did you see it with Mag? What was his opinion? Did your Dad make an inappropriate comment at the oddest moment?


1. Yes, and he took me, a friend and his fiance, and our Dad. All of it was free since Mag works there. 

2. He thought the same opinion as I did.

3. After the movie he wondered why my friend's fine fiance was doing with a fatass like him. Also commented on how my friend has bigger tits than her .


----------



## Ae (Nov 8, 2014)

*V for Vendetta*

Meh, another overrated movie to my list I guess.


----------



## Jena (Nov 8, 2014)

tbh i'm really distracted by the nbc logo flying all over the place in the bottom left corner


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2014)

Butcher said:


> 1. Yes, and he took me, a friend and his fiance, and our Dad. All of it was free since Mag works there.
> 
> 2. He thought the same opinion as I did.
> 
> 3. After the movie he wondered why my friend's fine fiance was doing with a fatass like him. Also commented on how my friend has bigger tits than her .



Hahahaha. Your dad is a character, all right. And one without any sense of tact at that. 

 



Jena said:


> tbh i'm really distracted by the nbc logo flying all over the place in the bottom left corner



Finally someone other than myself noticed right away.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2014)

An amber alert in Oklahoma.  Time to drive around and be a hero.


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2014)

Hand out street justice with extremely efficient and stylish force, Rukia.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 8, 2014)

The Crippled Avengers: B

Goofy, but entertaining kung fu flick.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 8, 2014)

What happened to film club anyway? Is it bi-weekly now?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2014)

Ennoea forgot.  I think he is onboard with the biweekly idea though.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2014)

Watching the end of LSU/Alabama.  Alabama about to be eliminated from the national title chase.


----------



## Ae (Nov 8, 2014)

Detective, what's the hispanic population like in Canada?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2014)

Not many  .


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2014)

Damn.  Overtime.  What a drive by Alabama.


----------



## Jena (Nov 8, 2014)

Rukia said:


> An amber alert in Oklahoma.  Time to drive around and be a hero.



REAL HUMAN BEING


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2014)

He is driving a PT Cruiser.  Quite a conspicuous vehicle.  Only a matter of time before he is spotted.  Game over.


----------



## Jena (Nov 9, 2014)

Rukia said:


> He is driving a PT Cruiser.  Quite a conspicuous vehicle.  Only a matter of time before he is spotted.  Game over.



Is this the part where we find out it was really your alter-ego all along?


----------



## The World (Nov 9, 2014)

Jena said:


> REAL HUMAN BEING


----------



## Detective (Nov 9, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Detective, what's the hispanic population like in Canada?



Rather large, especially in Toronto. But then again, since our city is the most multicultural in the world, we generally tend to have the 2nd largest communities of many different ethnic groups outside their own native country.

The hispanic community here is rather varied, not just the default one or two countries of origin like in the US.

We also have a lot of those fair skinned hispanic ladies that you like, too.




.... and that was my Toronto name drop reference of the week.


----------



## Detective (Nov 9, 2014)

Rukia said:


> He is driving a PT Cruiser.  Quite a conspicuous vehicle.  Only a matter of time before he is spotted.  Game over.



To be honest, the PT Cruiser was the fedora before the fedora was the sign of suspect individuals on the internet and IRL.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2014)

Julia Stiles must be celebrating.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 9, 2014)

*Interstellar*- Really good movie. Matt Damon .

*My rating: 8/10*


----------



## Ae (Nov 9, 2014)

^Way to ruin the surprise


----------



## Slice (Nov 9, 2014)

Detective said:


> It was the other way around. Enno didn't trust himself to feel safe alone with a black man in a pre-arranged meeting place, so while Vaulto was waiting patiently for hours under a torrential downpour of rain on London Bridge, Enno was safely tucked away into a luxury compartment of an Express Train headed to Paris, France.



This will never be not funny. One of the best stories this thread ever brought.



Masterpiece said:


> *V for Vendetta*
> 
> Meh, another overrated movie to my list I guess.



Well, thats entirely your fault for not reading the book instead.



Butcher said:


> *Interstellar* - I actually think this is one of Nolan's best movies personally. Characters were pretty dull save for McConaughey's character.
> 
> *I stopped giving a shit about the kids once they grew up.*
> 
> ...



>Not caring about cute and adorable Jessica Chastain


----------



## teddy (Nov 9, 2014)

Managed to make time to catch birdman, nightcrawler, and gone girl through the week. now i'll just close things out with john wick, then wait for the babadook


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 9, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> *V for Vendetta*
> 
> Meh, another overrated movie to my list I guess.



get the fuck out


----------



## Slice (Nov 9, 2014)

I just realized he called it overrated. I don't think i know anybody who really likes it.  The GN is GOAT though.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 9, 2014)

Slice said:


> I just realized he called it overrated. *I don't think i know anybody who really likes it*.  The GN is GOAT though.



wait.. what? I literally can't even..


----------



## Slice (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm taking a wild guess here and say that you haven't read the source material?
Because no matter if you like it as a movie or not - as an adaption it fails.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 9, 2014)

Isn't the source material supposed to be a comic book? I'm not really into comics, so no, I haven't.


----------



## Slice (Nov 9, 2014)

Its a graphic novel, so yes basically a comic book.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 9, 2014)

The movie does a bad job because it makes V the hero, and for a bunch of other reasons including the last scene being terrible.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 9, 2014)

I haven't read the comic, and I liked it enough.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2014)

So Nightcrawler is pretty good eh. Will check it out.


----------



## Angelina Valentine (Nov 9, 2014)

*hello guys im angelina can i suck some of yalls cocks*


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 9, 2014)

Angelina Valentine said:


> *hello guys im angelina can i suck some of yalls cocks*



Yasha, in case you are reading this - this person isn't real.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2014)

Angelina Valentine said:


> *hello guys im angelina can i suck some of yalls cocks*


It's hilarious that people like this always show up in this thread.  Grape and Za Warudo are the prime suspects.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 9, 2014)

Rukia deflecting the blame.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 9, 2014)

*Palo Alto*

Drags in some parts and it isn't exactly as fresh as it seems to think it is at times, but still really good do to the organic performances and writing that feels authentic.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2014)

Batman is playing at the cinema tonight.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 9, 2014)

V for Vendetta is some basic ass shit


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2014)

Isn't Eno the reg that really enjoys V for Vendetta?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 9, 2014)

I really liked it too .


----------



## Parallax (Nov 9, 2014)

well I mean

of course you did


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 9, 2014)

It isn't one the GOAT movie all my peers were calling it in high school, but it's still a solid movie .


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 9, 2014)

Wow, I didn't know V for Vendetta gets so much hate around here, and I'm quite surprised tbh


----------



## Stunna (Nov 9, 2014)

of course it does; buncha' comic nerds in here


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2014)

I want more people to join me on "the Walking Dead is terrible" bandwagon.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm already there bro .


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 9, 2014)

Count me in


----------



## Stunna (Nov 9, 2014)

Rukia's pretty late


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 9, 2014)

It all went downhill after Shane died. He was one cool asshole .


----------



## Stunna (Nov 9, 2014)

Nah, man; it was going downhill before he kicked the bucket. It really picked up in S3...but I stopped watching after that anyway.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 9, 2014)

Same here. The show seems to have some on-and-off seasons. If I'm interested enough once the series finishes, I might try it again.

For now, I'm tired of all the inconsistencies in quality.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 9, 2014)

I was on the brink of quitting Walking Dead..

But this season has been good to me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 9, 2014)

Texas Chainsaw Massacre (2003)

absolutely terrible, it did have prime Jessica Biel running around in wet clothes for half the movie though.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 9, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Texas Chainsaw Massacre (2003)
> 
> absolutely terrible, i*t did have prime Jessica Biel running around in wet clothes for half the movie though*.



I'm totally watching this.

stunna why the fuck didn't you rate palo alto?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2014)

We are going to get killed.  Buffalo looks fired up today.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 9, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> stunna why the fuck didn't you rate palo alto?


for the same reason I didn't rate Snowpiercer or Enemy

I didn't feel like it


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 9, 2014)

Well, fucking feel like it. Need to know if it's worth the watch or a waste of time, been sitting on my watchlist for a while now.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 9, 2014)

I said it was very good, did I not


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 9, 2014)

You say that about Disney shit too, so it's not saying much


----------



## Stunna (Nov 9, 2014)

then that raises the question of why do you care what rating I give it in the first place


----------



## Slice (Nov 9, 2014)

Archer Season 5

Well that was... different.
Didn't enjoy it as much as the first four.
I hope they get back on track for season 6



~Gesy~ said:


> Texas Chainsaw Massacre (2003)
> 
> absolutely terrible, it did have prime Jessica Biel running around in wet clothes for half the movie though.



"prime" Biel. As if she wasnt fine as hell right now.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 9, 2014)

Stunna said:


> then that raises the question of why do you care what rating I give it in the first place



If it's a good rating I won't watch it


----------



## Stunna (Nov 9, 2014)

well, we know that I think it's very good, so you have your answer, now don't you


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 9, 2014)

Slice said:


> "prime" Biel. As if she wasnt fine as hell right now.



Definitely still fine as hell, I guess I should have said "slightly younger looking" Biel.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2014)

Biel has gone bad in the face.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 9, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Biel has gone bad in the face.



​


----------



## Detective (Nov 9, 2014)

Enno
Home "Hans Gruber" Slice
Vaulto
Speedy
Detective
... and possibly Rukia if he takes his vacation in early January.

This would be a historical moment for NF and the KT thread.

Epic Bro-Meet up?

_Epic Bro-Meet up_


----------



## Detective (Nov 9, 2014)

We will definitely have to have a Film Club London night, though.

Tak3n, Birdman and American Sniper all release in early January.

And a slo-mo walk across London bridge with explosions in the background, on the way to dinner and a round of gentlemanly shit talking at a pub afterwards.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 9, 2014)

Detective doesn't want to meet up with Luc


----------



## Detective (Nov 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]HUJZjUaNzgw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Nov 9, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Detective doesn't want to meet up with Luc



He can't use the Ignore Button IRL, and doesn't have a safety net for his interactions. It won't end well.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 9, 2014)

Taken is still keeping Neeson's career afloat I see.


----------



## Detective (Nov 9, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Taken is still keeping Neeson's career afloat I see.



He has "a particular set of skills" that can be typecasted rather well.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 9, 2014)

The guy doesn't even change his personality between films anymore, dude.

I can not take him seriously anymore. I may still watch Taken for some throat chopping action though.


----------



## Slice (Nov 9, 2014)

Basically everyone who saw the "Walk among the Tombstones" trailer here thought it was for taken 3


----------



## Detective (Nov 9, 2014)

Slice said:


> Basically everyone who saw the "Walk among the Tombstones" trailer here thought it was for taken 3



Hahaha, I was confused at first, too.


----------



## Detective (Nov 9, 2014)

Dat Maggie Grace, doe.


----------



## Ae (Nov 9, 2014)

Some man was giving me the deadeyes because I was looking at his daughter at Costco


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 9, 2014)

If you could earn mega cash while not even having to bother to do any serious work, you know you would.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 9, 2014)

@Masterrace: Was she  like 5?


----------



## Ae (Nov 9, 2014)

That's not important Gesy



Liverbird said:


> Well, fucking feel like it. Need to know if it's worth the watch or a waste of time, been sitting on my watchlist for a while now.



It was turrible
Rule of thumb, avoid teenage movies like the plague.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 9, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> It was turrible
> Rule of thumb, avoid teenage movies like the plague.



You sure you're not on your period or smth you've been really fucking negative lately, but I'll take that. Palo Alto fucked from my watchlist. 

Anyone here seen If I Stay?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 9, 2014)

Nope, but all the customers at the theater told me it made them cry like babies.

In other words, it's probably shit .


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 9, 2014)

Yeah, it's been gay so far.. probably dropping it halfway through if it doesn't get any better


----------



## Detective (Nov 9, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _WARNING DO NOT CLICK EVEN THOUGH IT WAS REFERENCED EARLIER IN THE THREAD_ 




*Spoiler*: _I'M SERIOUS AS FUCK ABOUT THIS_ 




*Spoiler*: _YOU ARE ABOUT TO ENTER THE DANGER ZONE_ 




*Spoiler*: _LAST CHANCE MOTHERFUCKERS_ 




*Spoiler*: _NARUTO THE LAST LAST CHANCE MOTHERFUCKERS, WELP_ 





Sooooo good.


----------



## Ae (Nov 9, 2014)

*The Truman Show*

Truman has to be one of the most unlikable main protagonist ever.


----------



## Detective (Nov 9, 2014)

Mastercriticism


----------



## Ceria (Nov 9, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> @Masterrace: Was she  like 5?



Isn't five a bit old for him? 

I saw Interstellar, my biggest problem with the movie wasn't the length or the over the head science jargon it was the music volume, it was good stuff but way too fucking loud. I kept wanting to knock on the projector window and tell them to turn that shit down. 

Anne Hathaway's love speech felt a little out of place for a scientist of her caliber. 

The effects were pretty damn good, I'd say B+ with points taken off for the music volume and other things I don't want to spoil anyone with.


----------



## Ae (Nov 9, 2014)

Ceria said:


> Isn't five a bit old for him?



I'm getting older, I can't be too picky.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 9, 2014)

I saw a trailer for yet another Racism movie with Oprah in it, smh I'm sick of her shit.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 9, 2014)

what was it called


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 9, 2014)

Overwatch looks fun as hell


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2014)

Teens react to unfair Sonic.  Twas glorious!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 9, 2014)

Rukia your taste in YouTube channels is terrible.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 9, 2014)

Stunna said:


> what was it called



Selma, it's about Dr. King but she's got to shoehorn her fat ass into the movie to be some hag, surprised that she didn't make herself Dr. King's wife.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Rukia your taste in YouTube channels is terrible.


You need to come to London and support QPR.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 9, 2014)

QPR is the Thor 2 out of the BPL.


----------



## Ae (Nov 9, 2014)

*Synecdoche, New York*

For what this is movie dives into, it didn't hit me in the feels like I wanted.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2014)

Huey.  What is going to happen on the Flash this week?


----------



## Ae (Nov 9, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Teens react to unfair Sonic.  Twas glorious!



That emo ho makes me want to throw up


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2014)

A guy from work praising the most recent episode of the Walking Dead.  And telling me that my show The Wire is overrated.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 10, 2014)

Might watch Interstellar this weekend.. So how long is it? Pass on a soda long? or...


----------



## Slice (Nov 10, 2014)

Khris said:


> Might watch Interstellar this weekend.. So how long is it? Pass on a soda long? or...



170 minutes


----------



## Grape (Nov 10, 2014)

Rukia said:


> A guy from work praising the most recent episode of the Walking Dead.  And telling me that my show The Wire is overrated.


 indeed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 10, 2014)

Slice said:


> 170 minutes



Okay.. Passing on a soda 

Also, pissbreak before the movie might be a good idea..


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2014)

One week Warudo.  I'm ready to fuck up some darkspawn.


----------



## The World (Nov 10, 2014)

I'll be too busy playing Warlords of Draenor


----------



## The World (Nov 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqnKB22pOC0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Nov 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLzhlsEFcVQ[/YOUTUBE]

blizz should just stop making games and become the next Pixar


----------



## The World (Nov 10, 2014)

Slice 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IU513suJZzY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2014)

The World said:


> I'll be too busy playing Warlords of Draenor


I don't know what that means.  But it sounds swell.


----------



## The World (Nov 10, 2014)

It's Warcraft xpac

seriously doe I'm not sure if my PC specs is up to snuff for playing Inquistion how I want and I don't have a PS4 either so not too sure if I'm going to get it when it firsts come out


might get it later on at a price drop and if I can get a better comp/PS4 during black friday


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2014)

I guess Jena and I will be the only ones playing.


----------



## The World (Nov 10, 2014)

I definitely want to do another playthrough on the first two games before going through as useful as Keep is

been meaning to try warrior class

I was always mage and just went battle mage in the first game to wear Warrior armor


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2014)

I never really explored the rogue class.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 10, 2014)

I played as a rogue in my first playthroughs of DA1 and DA2.


----------



## The World (Nov 10, 2014)

I played rogue on both DA games as my girl character

my mage was a dude

my girl was a sarcastic witty fuck while my dude was a noble hero with rage killing tendencies


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2014)

What kind of rogue?  Did you guys ever play as archers?


----------



## The World (Nov 10, 2014)

I did make an elf hunter class at one time with the first game with pet and bow

it was alright

I think in awakening Nathaniel was pretty broken

then again so was everyone else 

but he was pretty much my highest dps


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 10, 2014)

Nah, I was always dual wielding. I also played as a girl in both games haha.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> Nah, I was always dual wielding. I also played as a girl in both games haha.


Yeah, I'm thinking female Qunari is the way to go in Inquisition.  

I also like the idea of going with an all human party and hating on the other races.


----------



## The World (Nov 10, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking female Qunari is the way to go in Inquisition.
> 
> I also like the idea of going with an all human party and hating on the other races.



if only you could make an all Quanari juggernaut party and hating the lesser puny races by stomping on them and taking their lunch money


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2014)

Slice's boy Shirou got fucked up this week.


----------



## The World (Nov 10, 2014)

not really

though he did get spanked for getting too cocky with Rider


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2014)

They should be worried about Caster.  She looks really fucking legit in the OP.


----------



## Ae (Nov 10, 2014)

That last page


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2014)

Okay so need to watch Interstellar and Nightcrawler. 

A Nolan better than Kubrick thread cometh soon


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 10, 2014)

*If I Stay*_(2014)_ - gayasf/10


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2014)

Finally finished Penny Dreadful.  It was decent, it probably should have been better.  Certainly wasn't a catastrophe like Hemlock Grove.  I still have high hopes for the second season.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 10, 2014)

Liverbird confirmed homophobic


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 10, 2014)

But it was gay


----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2014)

not a good look


----------



## Slice (Nov 10, 2014)

Only played the second Dragon Age.
The way i play all fantasy RPGs.
With a human fighter and a two handed sword.


----------



## Slice (Nov 10, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Slice's boy Shirou got fucked up this week.



He will pull through, he has the entire female cast lusting after him so in the end everything will work out. 



The World said:


> not really
> 
> though he did get spanked for getting too cocky with Rider



I got spoiled to that earlier.
Until then i really thought she was Assassin.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2014)

Hey Stunna!  Qui-Gon was a terrible jedi!


----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2014)

Qui-Gon would have stopped Palpatine.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 10, 2014)

Get a room you two


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 10, 2014)

Members of IGN are mad that TWD is actually focusing on developing its characters. They're saying it's boring now

Lord Jesus have mercy on humanity!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2014)

It was always boring.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 10, 2014)

I don't find it boring


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 10, 2014)

The show got good when the original showrunner left.


----------



## The World (Nov 10, 2014)

Rick has been unleashed

it's not boring anymore

It's funny how they're going back to adapting shit straight from the comic because they're originals stories for the show have been so shitty


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 10, 2014)

Warudo we should sign up for overwatch beta !


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 10, 2014)

The World said:


> Rick has been unleashed
> 
> it's not boring anymore
> 
> It's funny how they're going back to adapting shit straight from the comic because they're originals stories for the show have been so shitty



The shitty stories gave them huge ratings though;and that scares me. Now that the show is adapting from the comic and has become more character-driven, I think it will lose  its audience.

People are already complaining about how "boring" it is now.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 10, 2014)

Overwatch looks nice, but all I can see when I look at it is a different version/ripoff of TF2


----------



## Ae (Nov 10, 2014)

Man people playing bumper cars infront of me on the road. I didn't do anything to deserve this..


----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2014)

except contemplate molesting children


----------



## Parallax (Nov 10, 2014)

and being a self loathing racist


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 10, 2014)

Parallax said:


> and being a self loathing racist



Says the self Loathing Mexican.


No matter how tight your jeans are or if you wear a vneck shirt, I'll still find your ass hanging at the back of a homedepo.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2014)

Gotham is a horrible show but Penguin is on another level of annoying.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 10, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Gotham is a horrible show but Penguin is on another level of annoying.



Nolan has spoilt you


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 10, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Gotham is a horrible show but Penguin is on another level of annoying.



Why are you still watching it?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm quitting. It sucks.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 10, 2014)

I will never understand why a person would want to watch a show that makes them physically ill week in and week out .

EDIT: Good on you Eno . I was starting to think you might be a masochist.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 10, 2014)

what do you mean starting to and think

Eno is a super masochist


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2014)

Ennoea.  I heard Jada is annoying in it too.  :33


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 10, 2014)

Parallax said:


> what do you mean starting to and think
> 
> Eno is a super masochist



You mean he spends most of his time watching shit just to get his kicks ?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2014)

yo what happened to that Code Lyoko revival?


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 10, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Says the self Loathing Mexican.
> 
> 
> No matter how tight your jeans are or if you wear a vneck shirt, I'll still find your ass hanging at the back of a homedepo.



Oh lord! 



Wolf's Rain soundtrack and quality animation are wasted on it. It's so average that I've come to hate it_ more_ than downright terrible anime's like Eden of the East


----------



## Ceria (Nov 10, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Qui-Gon would have stopped Palpatine.



Kind of hard to stop palpatine with maul's blade in your gut.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Qui-Gon *would have* stopped Palpatine.


**


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2014)

Qui Gon for all I know never won a fight.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 10, 2014)

Who the fuck is Qui Gon? Must be some nobody if JarJar is more known.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2014)

Not much of a master either.  He tried to use his force powers to manipulate a poor merchant into accepting his currency.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 10, 2014)

Wasn't he that guy who couldn't take down a Sith apprentice when he had backup?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2014)

Mockingjay looks lame.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2014)

**


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2014)

Penguins of Madagascar also looks really lousy.  Good grief.

Wow.  Just saw a commercial with an interracial couple. Pretty rare!


----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm legit boycotting the Minions movie.


----------



## Jena (Nov 10, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I'm legit boycotting the Minions movie.



I'm sure they'll make 5 sequels to it anyway. And a spin-off TV show.

Also the original Despicable Me is overrated as hell just saying


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 10, 2014)

Stunna will boycott the Minions movie but straight up be first in line for toy story 4,


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2014)

Wasn't there already a minions movie?  I believe it was called Despicable Me 2.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 10, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Wasn't there already a minions movie?  I believe it was called Despicable Me 2.



Naw Thor 2: The dark world.


----------



## The World (Nov 10, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Wasn't he that guy who couldn't take down a Sith apprentice when he had backup?



Maul was apprentice to Sidious when Sidious himself was apprentice to Plagueis

He was a master in lightsaber combat when fighting Qui Gon and already decreed by Sidious to be a Sith Lord even though he was trained to be an assassin


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 10, 2014)

The World said:


> Maul was apprentice to Sidious when Sidious himself was apprentice to Plagueis
> 
> He was a master in lightsaber combat when fighting Qui Gon and already decreed by Sidious to be a Sith Lord even though he was trained to be an assassin



Qui Gon was trained by Dooku right? Dooku light saber combat skills was superior to Maul. That isn't a valid excuse. Also Qui Gon should have Telekinesis his ass all over the place.


----------



## The World (Nov 10, 2014)

And Sidious is superior to Dooku


----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2014)

yo who cares how strong Qui Gon was my dude


----------



## The World (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2014)

How could you be worthy?


----------



## Ae (Nov 10, 2014)

What happened to Iron Man?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2014)

Speaking of strings.  I hear that Stringer Bell himself is going to be in the movie.


----------



## Slice (Nov 11, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I'm legit boycotting the Minions movie.



I will watch it.
Because i find the little guys funny.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2014)

How?! 

I absolutely _loathe_ them; it's a miracle I even remotely enjoyed DM2 as much as I did despite them having such prominence in it.

I agree with Jena that DM1 is really overrated, though.


----------



## Slice (Nov 11, 2014)

Its just something about the totally random slapstick humor and their way of reacting like all of that is perfectly normal. Cant describe it at all why i like them. Especially since i normally dont even like comedies.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 11, 2014)

Dawn of the planet of the Apes - *9/10 *

Excellent. Not gonna bother with the details cuz probably everyone here has an opinion about it.. Just gonna say I almost cried in some scenes  

I gave it a 9 instead of a 10, cuz I don't see myself watching it again.. Same thing with the first movie..


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 11, 2014)

Watching it today, and it better be as good as they say..


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 11, 2014)

Damn right


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 11, 2014)

*Let's Be Cops*

There have been so many comedy police movies and as many that are specifically buddy cop. So they are bound to get repetitive and share similarities. So the key to making one that is still good is basically to find 2 people that are actually funny and have good chemistry. With LBC they only kind of got it. Sometimes it was too try hard and neither of the 2 guys is funny enough to carry it and together they are just okay. There are better buddy cop movies out there for sure. It did have it's moments though and was entertaining enough for what it was.

3/5


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 11, 2014)

Pffft.. Waiting on Bad Boys 3


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 11, 2014)

I'd have to say Jump Street is my favorite out of these police comedies


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 11, 2014)

The worst off the top of my head is the Bruce Willis/Tracy Morgan one. 

Not sure what my favorite is. 21 Jump Street was meh and haven't seen 22 yet. 

Maybe Rush Hour as my favorite. Hard to say.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 11, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> *The worst off the top of my head is the Bruce Willis/Tracy Morgan one.
> *
> Not sure what my favorite is. 21 Jump Street was meh and haven't seen 22 yet.
> 
> My Rush Hour as my favorite. Hard to say.



Yeah, that was pretty bad


----------



## Parallax (Nov 11, 2014)

they're all p bad


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 11, 2014)

Parallax said:


> they're all p bad



Not enough people just standing around doing nothing in those movies for you to like them?


*Frontera*

The strong point here is the cast. Ed Harris is great as the hard ass western dude and I have always liked Michael Pena. The movie is definitely a slow burn but does what it set out to do pretty well and was able to connect on an emotional level while doing so. It could have been more focused but was wrapped up nicely with a strong ending. Not a movie of the year candidate or anything but worth a look. Even if just for Ed Harris. He really was great. 

3.5/5


----------



## Parallax (Nov 11, 2014)

Don't take it out on me that Drive was 2deep4u


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 11, 2014)

Rush Hour 2 might be my favorite, most aren't worth remembering, tbh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 11, 2014)

I only remember Rush Hour, Bad Boys, and Hot Fuzz.. Ironically enough, the parody of police comedy movies of those three had the best story IMO


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2014)

The first Bad Boys is pretty great, I never liked the second one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]RCjbkORhw84[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]9o5znwfBcx0[/YOUTUBE]

Still funny as shit..


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 11, 2014)

Did some googling of buddy cop movies and it seems Beverly Hills Cop falls into that genre. So that trilogy would be my favorites.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 11, 2014)

Y'all need to watch some Homeland, that shit's gone insane


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2014)

Bad Boys 2 is legit.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 11, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Don't take it out on me that Drive was 2deep4u



It was so purtty :33.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 11, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Y'all need to watch some Homeland, that shit's gone insane



Carrie gone full cray cray.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2014)

Hey Liverbird.  How come Liverpool isn't playing better this season?


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 11, 2014)

One word: Suarez!  ...and rodgers; Signed 7-8 different/new players and people expecting them to gel in instantly, shit takes time. Should've brought in like 2-3 players we really needed.

edit; and Sturridge endlessly injured


----------



## The World (Nov 11, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Y'all need to watch some Homeland, that shit's gone insane



I'm up to episode 5 or 6
don't spoil me


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 11, 2014)

Enno has a tumor that prevents him from liking anything with taste. It also attracts him to the women he treats in the asylum.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 11, 2014)

quick someone spoil Warudo


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2014)

Stunna created a Strange Magic thread?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2014)

GOKU!


----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Stunna created a Strange Magic thread?


problem?**


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2014)

Not really.  But come on man.  You are in college now.  It's not like you create that many threads.  Why are animated films such a big deal to you?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2014)

one's age has nothing to do with the appreciation of an art form


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 11, 2014)

*Dawn of the Planet of the Apes*_(2014)_ - 7/10

That was tight. Loving this reboot, can't wait for the next one


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 11, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Y'all need to watch some Homeland, that shit's gone insane



I've only watched the first ep of the season.

Will probably watch it when the season finishes up.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 11, 2014)

Please do, you can thank me later


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 11, 2014)

Well, I was gonna do it anyway...


----------



## Grape (Nov 11, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Y'all need to watch some Homeland, that shit's gone insane




I'm tempted. 

I forget what season I left off on, but it was when the CIA building got blowned up.


----------



## Grape (Nov 11, 2014)

I saw this on Reddit last week, but I still don't know who that kid is.


----------



## Grape (Nov 11, 2014)

Stunna said:


> one's age has nothing to do with the appreciation of an art form




I saw this and thought of you.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2014)

Grape said:


> I saw this on Reddit last week, but I still don't know who that kid is.


yeah, I don't get it either

lol @ that comic


----------



## Grape (Nov 11, 2014)

I guess some generic shounen. 

Let's be real here guys. Naruto is not in the same class as One Piece.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 11, 2014)

Shounen mangas come and go

But One Piece will outlive us all


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 11, 2014)

Last panel  

Am steal this and post it in the OL Convo..


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 11, 2014)

Stunna said:


> yeah, I don't get it either
> 
> lol @ that comic





Grape said:


> I saw this on Reddit last week, but I still don't know who that kid is.



He is the protagonist of Boku no Hero Academia, which is indeed a generic shounen, but it seems it may be the next Jump big hit.


----------



## The World (Nov 11, 2014)

Grape said:


> I guess some generic shounen.
> 
> Let's be real here guys. Naruto is not in the same class as One Piece.



yea it's bigger than One Piece in the west


----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2014)

>looks up premise

wow, how is the world not completely destroyed  talk about suspension of disbelief


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 11, 2014)

I remember when Fairy Tail was thought to be a big one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 11, 2014)

Hunter x Hunter should have been with them in that comic.

Fucking Togashi


----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2014)

ayo, what about Yusuke smh


----------



## Parallax (Nov 11, 2014)

nobody thought that, Gesy.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2014)

**


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2014)

lol Hunter x Hunter.  Glad it never caught on in the states.  We don't reward mediocrity around here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2014)

Rukia said:


> lol Hunter x Hunter.  Glad it never caught on in the states.  We don't reward mediocrity around here.



Not sure if sarcasm


----------



## Ae (Nov 12, 2014)

Rukia said:


> lol Hunter x Hunter.  Glad it never caught on in the states.  We don't reward mediocrity around here.



I hope this is sarcasm


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 12, 2014)

Parallax said:


> nobody thought that, Gesy.



Pretty sure the fanbase did, I lurked the section time to time.


----------



## Jena (Nov 12, 2014)

*Interstellar* - 8/10

Had issues with some of the writing, but willing to overlook for great visuals, score, and a very emotionally-stimulating movie. Definitely worth the money to see in the theater.


----------



## Slice (Nov 12, 2014)

Seems like i gave the lowest score to Insterstellar so far.
I need a Cyphon review in here to fix that.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 12, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I remember when Fairy Tail was thought to be a big one.


True


Rukia said:


> lol Hunter x Hunter.  Glad it never caught on in the states.  We don't reward mediocrity around here.



True


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 12, 2014)

If Mediocrity isn't rewarded in the states then how come the Marvel Cinematic Universe is still in business?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2014)

That's your go to mediocrity franchise? I mean you don't have to like the movies but there are a lot of more turrible amercian-based stuff out there.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 12, 2014)

Let me clarify myself, I didn't mean the whole thing, just the part about HxH's mediocrity. Take that on Rukia.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2014)

Khris said:


> That's your go to mediocrity franchise? I mean you don't have to like the movies but there are a lot of more turrible amercian-based stuff out there.


mediocre =/= turrible

tho the MCU has its share of that, too


----------



## Parallax (Nov 12, 2014)

wait Liverbird thinks HxH is mediocre?

man you really do have bad taste


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 12, 2014)

That's rich coming from you. And why are you always up my ass?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2014)

Stunna said:


> mediocre =/= turrible
> 
> tho the MCU has its share of that, too



yeah i know. but we're talking about if hxh is good enough for murica. if your shitstain reality "let's go ahead and call it tv" shows are good enough, hxh is pure untouched gold.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 12, 2014)

Because it's true


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 12, 2014)

Meh, whatever


----------



## Stelios (Nov 12, 2014)

This thread's been to places.  11/10 for the comics


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2014)

Yo give me some recommendations for Film Club people. The one I like the most will get the slot on Friday.


----------



## The World (Nov 12, 2014)

you can look back at all those old PM's I sent you Enno which you never used for FC you bitch ass bitch


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Yo give me some recommendations for Film Club people. The one I like the most will get the slot on Friday.


The Shining.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 12, 2014)

I recommend El d?a de la bestia.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2014)

Fuck you Stunna!  This looks awful!  

[YOUTUBE]7Ql1T41Jw5U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> That's rich coming from you. And why are you always up my ass?


bish, why you up my ass tho



Ennoea said:


> Yo give me some recommendations for Film Club people. The one I like the most will get the slot on Friday.


Eno not just using the randomizer smh



Rukia said:


> Fuck you Stunna!  This looks awful!


lol I don't know what that is


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2014)

The Day of the Beast is pretty good but these illiterates in this FC


----------



## Parallax (Nov 12, 2014)

Eno too lazy to just randomize smfh


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 12, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Yo give me some recommendations for Film Club people. The one I like the most will get the slot on Friday.


Calvary


Stunna said:


> bish, why you up my ass tho



You're pretty much the "Jerry" of the thread, so I'm not the only one. And it's not like you're not up mine just the same either, so it's only fair.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 12, 2014)

There's a thread in Resort where Para was dick riding Luc hard.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> You're pretty much the "Jerry" of the thread, so I'm not the only one. And it's not like you're not up mine just the same either, so it's only fair.


people that jump on the Stunna bandwagon usually have a reason (i.e. Detective, Rukia, etc.); those that don't just look like posers tryin too hard smh (i.e. Huey, you)

and up your ass lol since when


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2014)

ayo Rukia, I know you lookin forward to the Aunt May spin-off film


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 12, 2014)

Since I've been up yours, we disagree often if not all the time, other than that I've rarely rustled your jimmies for other stuff iirc.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 12, 2014)

You're slipping Enno.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2014)

whatever, Birdshit; you still a theaterbro


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 12, 2014)

how many times do i have to say this, fuck you stunna


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2014)

birdshit, pls; I'm worse at taking hints than Naruto


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 12, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> That's rich coming from you. And *why are you always up my ass?*





Nice Dynamite said:


> There's a thread in Resort where Para was *dick riding Luc hard*.



Para on his brokeback game.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 12, 2014)

am i on the stunna bandwagon?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2014)

I'mma hang you from a wagon, darkness


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2014)

Stunna said:


> ayo Rukia, I know you lookin forward to the Aunt May spin-off film


Sony seems so desperate.  They keep announcing all of these spinoffs.  But even Amazing Spider-man 3 seems unlikely right now.  They should just let the rights revert to Marvel.  It hasn't worked out for them.


----------



## Ae (Nov 12, 2014)

>Stunna talking about hanging


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2014)

oh, my bad; didn't mean to move in on your territory, b


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2014)

Masterpiece.  You should beat the shit out of Stunna.


----------



## Grape (Nov 12, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Sony seems so desperate.  They keep announcing all of these spinoffs.  But even Amazing Spider-man 3 seems unlikely right now.  They should just let the rights revert to Marvel.  It hasn't worked out for them.




And then cast Tobey Maguire for Infinity Wars.


----------



## The World (Nov 12, 2014)

They're bringing him back as spiderman? 

pls god no 

I mean the newest spiderman is terrible but we shouldn't be going backwards


----------



## Parallax (Nov 12, 2014)

Fuck you Warudo


----------



## The World (Nov 12, 2014)

fuck you mami puta


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 13, 2014)

Fucking, up in asses, and dickriding. Should I come back at a another time or...

Anywho; Aunt May spin-off? lololol whut?


----------



## Slice (Nov 13, 2014)

Rukia said:


> But even Amazing Spider-man 3 seems unlikely right now.



Real shame. Huey will be devastated when he hears that given how much he praised ASM2.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 13, 2014)

Nolan's editing smh

Space is a fascinating yet terrifying place. Don't just show us few second clips of it, linger on it a bit. Let it sink it in for us, let us be amazed or terrified. When you depict an event that should be a huge deal don't constantly cut back to the interior of the ship and close-ups. When you depict landing on a new planet don't just show us the nose of the ship...we didn't even see how the planets looked! Cuaron did a better job with a pedestrian setting compared to this. This should have been huge, yet it never managed to materialize, because Nolan didn't let it. 

btw sound mixing was also ...not great


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 13, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Sony seems so desperate.  They keep announcing all of these spinoffs.  But even Amazing Spider-man 3 seems unlikely right now.  They should just let the rights revert to Marvel.  It hasn't worked out for them.



Fox should let Marvel get F4 back aswell while we are at it

Doom will be awful in the reboot

I rather see mah niggu trolling in Phase 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 13, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Nolan's editing smh
> 
> Space is a fascinating yet terrifying place. Don't just show us few second clips of it, linger on it a bit. Let it sink it in for us, let us be amazed or terrified. When you depict an event that should be a huge deal don't constantly cut back to the interior of the ship and close-ups. When you depict landing on a new planet don't just show us the nose of the ship...we didn't even see how the planets looked! Cuaron did a better job with a pedestrian setting compared to this. This should have been huge, yet it never managed to materialize, because Nolan didn't let it.
> 
> btw sound mixing was also ...not great



Might see it today if I can convince my friends to watch it instead of fucking dumb and dumber


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2014)

If they're trying to watch Dumb and Dumber To, ditch them.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 13, 2014)

My worst nightmare has finally come true:

I'm going to work on opening day of Hunger Games Mockingjay .


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2014)

Go see Interstellar by yourself smh

ribs Lincoln


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 13, 2014)

That'll totally help my insecurity of being super lonely


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 13, 2014)

At least you won't be contributing to the death of cinema .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 13, 2014)

That being?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 13, 2014)

Dumb and Dumber 2, or any bad movie in general.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2014)

Khris said:


> That'll totally help my insecurity of being super lonely


doesn't hurt me


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 13, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Dumb and Dumber 2, or any bad movie in general.



Pfft. Dumbfucks(pun intended) will go see it anyways. I am more concerned about paying for a shit. 



Stunna said:


> doesn't hurt me



I am weak.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 13, 2014)

How's Divergent btw?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 13, 2014)

You're kidding, right ? It's a lot like Hunger Games.

I will likely see Fury today. Been wanting to for a while.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 13, 2014)

Khris said:


> I am more concerned about paying for a shit.



Same here. I mean, I don't get charged for going to the movies anymore, but if I was still paying 8 bucks, I'd be damn sure I'm gonna enjoy the movie I'm seeing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 13, 2014)

Why would I be kidding? I was legit asking. Da fuck?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2014)

probably sucked


----------



## Parallax (Nov 13, 2014)

If Lincoln says it's bad, you know it's ass


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2014)

*Titan A.E.*

I think this was the only Don Bluth film I hadn't seen, so I decided to finally check it out--I didn't finish it, though. The 2D animation was alright, but ugh, that terrible use of CGI; there's a reason why Disney used CG sparingly in 2D films around this time. And boy was that soundtrack something awful.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 13, 2014)

Hunger Games, Divergent, The Giver, Maze Runner are all shit, just the same as Twilight. 

@Stunna- wait, what? 2014 is the first time you're seeing Titan A.E.? How fucked up was your childhood?


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 13, 2014)

*Contact*_(1997)_ - 6/10

Well ahead of it's time, and a good experience.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2014)

that movie was shit; it'd be more accurate to say that if you saw it, _your_ childhood was fucked up


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 13, 2014)

I feel genuinely bad for you man


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm curious: why do you think it's a good movie? It can't be the soundtrack, or the animation, or the plot, or the characters...

is it nostalgia? It's okay if it's nostalgia


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2014)

I mean, not really

but that would at least make sense, I guess


----------



## Slice (Nov 13, 2014)

I was hyped for Titan AE by the trailers. It was such a huge disappointment back then.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2014)

shame Bluth never did anything on par with NIMH; closest he came was The Land Before Time


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 13, 2014)

I don't know man, I was a kid when it came out and I found it fascinating. The animation, the characters and the story is what I think I liked at the time, not like I had a professional opinion when I was 6 but you get the idea. 

If you were to watch it on the same circumstances I did, I'm sure you'd like it just the way I did. It's no fun watching it now, looks old and crappy, especially that there are far more advanced animated movies now.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2014)

I get you. Some movies are best left to the ages, I suppose.


----------



## Slice (Nov 13, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> I don't know man, I was a kid when it came out and I found it fascinating. The animation, the characters and the story is what I think I liked at the time, not like I had a professional opinion when I was 6 but you get the idea.
> 
> If you were to watch it on the same circumstances I did, I'm sure you'd like it just the way I did. It's no fun watching it now, looks old and crappy, especially that there are far more advanced animated movies now.



It came out in 2000 - so i was about Stunnas age when i saw it in cinemas. And i pretty much had the same impression he has now. Even back then the CGI didnt look good. Most of all because it didnt have a consistent look.


----------



## Slice (Nov 13, 2014)

Is film club on this week? If it again starts at midnight i'll probably be able to make it again.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 13, 2014)

Slice said:


> It came out in 2000 - so i was about Stunnas age when i saw it in cinemas. And i pretty much had the same impression he has now. Even back then the CGI didnt look good. Most of all because it didnt have a consistent look.


Yeah, well I think I was like 5? Which means I was probably tricked more easily than you, hence the difference in our opinions. But I'm still going to stick to it. 


Slice said:


> Is film club on this week? If it again starts at midnight i'll probably be able to make it again.



Not sure, I know I didn't get a PM whatever that's worth.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 13, 2014)

it's a bad movie and if you saw it in your childhood I weep for you


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 13, 2014)

I had a feeling something was missing, hello to you too para


----------



## Parallax (Nov 13, 2014)

hello Liverbird


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2014)

Film Club PMs are out there.

I'm still toying between it being bi weekly.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 13, 2014)

I doubt I will make it for Film Club, I'm going out tomorrow night. I've seen The Shining like twice too, so I'm not losing much.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2014)

eh, I guess The Shining works. I actually own this one on DVD


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]W5HInOy73OM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Nov 13, 2014)

I night show up to film club


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 13, 2014)

When's film club? And am I eligible?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2014)

Birdman is finally here.  But I can wait till Saturday.  Will be at film club.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 13, 2014)

You should see Birdman instead


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2014)

Para's trying to dissolve film club

not a good look


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 13, 2014)

Para is one evil son of a bitch


----------



## Parallax (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm just being real

don't be mad


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2014)

actually nvm, I won't be at FC either lol


----------



## Parallax (Nov 13, 2014)

way to talk shit there homie


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2014)

nah, bruh; you're a false shepherd trying to lead others astray


----------



## Parallax (Nov 13, 2014)

Stunna,

pls.


----------



## Detective (Nov 13, 2014)

Y'all are both hypocritical as fuck anyways


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2014)

ay, I got places to be. Don't front; you know my attendance record is impeccable


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 13, 2014)

Everyone trying to sabotage film club.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 13, 2014)

I've never tried to paint myself as an active member of Film Club


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2014)

Stunna complaining about FC and then drops it after one time like it's a home girl.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2014)

don't trip, Enno; I'll be there next time, b


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2014)

Sounds like film club is going to be a Rukia w/Detective joint.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 13, 2014)

i said I'll be there this week


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2014)

You will miss it.  Something will definitely come up.


----------



## The World (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Reznor (Nov 13, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

